# [Sammelthread] Brink



## Bu11et (12. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 

*Release: *13.5.2011

*Platforms:* PC, PS3 und X-Box 360

 *Publischer:* Bethesda Softworks

 *Entwickler: *Splash Damage

 *Homepage: *Brink Official Site

*Minimale Systemanforderungen: Brink*
- CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4 GHz oder vergleichbare CPU
- RAM: 2 GiB
- Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GS, AMD Radeon HD 2900 Pro oder vergleichbare GPU
- OS: Windows XP (SP3), Windows Vista, Windows 7
- HDD: 8 GByte freier Speicher

*Empfohlene Systemanforderungen: Brink*
- CPU: Intel Core i5
- RAM: 3 GiB
- Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 460, AMD Radeon HD 5850

AMD/ATI-Hotfix: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1880283


*Folgende Steamworks-Features werden durch Brink unterstützt:*
- Steam-Achievements
- Sprachchat
- Bestenlisten für den Challenge-Modus
- Valves Anti-Cheat-System
- Dedizierte Server
- Unterstützung von Steam-Freunden (Einladungen und Beitreten laufender Spiele inklusive)
- Spielstand-Sicherung mittels Steam Cloud


*Zum Spiel: *

          Brink spielt in der nahen Zukunft in einer von Menschen  errichteten, schwebenden Stadt namens The Ark (die Arche), die aus  hunderten unterschiedlicher Inseln besteht und sich über mehrere  Quadratkilometer erstreckt. Ursprünglich wurde The Ark als  experimenteller, selbstversorgender und 100% “grüner” Lebensraum  entwickelt, doch der rapide Anstieg der Ozeane hat dazu geführt, dass  The Ark zu einem Zufluchtsort für die Menschheit wurde. Überfüllt mit  den Gründern von The Ark (und ihren Nachfahren) sowie zehntausenden  flüchtiger “Gäste“, lebt The Ark in kompletter Isolation vom Rest der  Welt.
           Nun, am 40. Jahrestag der Gründung von The Ark und nach  fast 25 Jahren sozialer Unruhen durch den Zustrom der Gäste, steht die  letzte Zuflucht der Menschheit vor einem allumfassenden Bürgerkrieg, und   es sind deine Handlungen – ob du dich den Sicherheitskräften oder dem  Widerstand anschließt –, die über die Zukunft von The Ark und der  Menschheit entscheiden.
                      Brink verwischt die Grenzen zwischen Einzelspieler,  Kooperation und Mehrspieler. Du kannst übergangslos zwischen diesen Modi  umschalten. Während des Spiels sammelst du Erfahrungspunkte, mit denen  du den Charakter deiner Figur weiterentwickeln kannst.  Von der Änderung  des Äußeren bis hin zum Freischalten neuer Fähigkeiten bietet Brink ein  umfassendes Anpassungs- und Levelling-System, mit dem du den Charakter  deiner Figur ganz und gar selbst bestimmen kannst. 




*Weitere Links: 

*Interview mit Edward Stern

Alle offizielen Videos 

Special: Brink von Splash Damage - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Ark-Island.de | Brink » Aktuelle News*

Vorbestellen: *

Bethesda Softworks hat diverse Informationen zu den “Brink”-Pre-Order-Boni  verraten, die in Deutschland erhältlich sind. Die drei Packs  “Fallout”, “Psycho” und “Spec Ops” erweitern die  Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten des Charakters um neue Kleidungsstücke,  Tattoos, Waffen und Waffenzubehör.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Fallout-Pack* –Vorbestellung bei Games-Only, 4Players oder GameShop erhältlich:


 “Fallout Vault 101″-Körper-Tattoo
 Waffen-Skins für die CARB-9 SMG: Vault 101 (Sicherheit) und Fallout New Vegas Vault Boy (Widerstand)
 T-Shirts: Fallout Vault 101 (Sicherheit) und Fallout New Vegas Vault Boy (Widerstand)
 Vault-Tec-Beanie-Mütze (Sicherheit) und Fallout-Kopftuch (Widerstand)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Psycho-Pack* – Vorbestellung bei Amazon erhältlich:



 Waffe: Der “Caesar”-Revolver
 Neue Waffenteile: Verbesserter Cola-Dosen-Schalldämpfer (Widerstand) und Ark-Taktik-Schalldämpfer (Sicherheit)
 Kampfmaske für den Widerstand: “Teuflisches Grinsen”
 Körper-Tattoo “Gequälte Seele”
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Spec Ops-Pack *–  Vorbestellung bei GameStop erhältlich:


 Waffe: Die “Hockler”-Maschinenpistole
 “GreenEye”-Zielfernrohr
 Sicherheit-Kampfmaske “Sloani”
 “Dogtag”-Körper-Tattoo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das so gennante Doom-Pack wird leider hierzulande nicht erhältlich sein. 


*Hier die Steamnicks der PCGHX-User:*

famousamous, moustione, Jefim, makao, derwendelin, KornDonat, Pitbull_ger, B_-_O_-_S@web.de, NoVoRaPiD,DanielLOE, xKillyxx, pravasi, ARC_Kati, unity01, dopamin9997, ETWOLF, Zybba, deon14, freiherrvonwurst

 



*Bilder:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*

Videos:

*Erstes Review von der Gamestar      
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go--9tiIgIU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRIFZLmLVJQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHebWlk_GG8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4jVoZIidAQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtP8J3OsGyk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-kVnw4RA80

*Offizielle Lunchtrailer*:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjhZr8kb5GE
​


----------



## Leandros (12. April 2011)

Hach Bullet. Freust dich auf das Spiel?  

Ich hab es letzte Woche vorbestellt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (12. April 2011)

mmh ich weiß nicht so recht was ich von den Game halten soll, sieht Grafisch wie eine mischung aus TF2 und Bulletstorm aus. Gefällt mir nicht wirklich... ich warte erstmal ein paar Tests ab.


----------



## Bu11et (12. April 2011)

Ja ich freu mich auf das Game! Die Frage ist nur, wo mans vorbestellen soll. Kann mich für keinen der Packs entscheiden. Werds mir noch überlegen. Haben ja noch paar wochen Zeit.


----------



## s|n|s (13. April 2011)

YouTube - Brink Walkthrough (New Gameplay and Character Customization Video)

YouTube - BRINK - Character Customizaton Walkthrough | HD


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. April 2011)

Sehr gute Idee mit dem Sammelthread!


----------



## Bu11et (13. April 2011)

Thx, hat mich gestern den ganzen Vormittag gekostet, weil ich zu blöd war die Bilder richtig hochzuladen . 

Habe jetzt die Systemanforderungen hinzugefügt (Hofe die Redakteure nehmen es mir nicht übel, Srg+V ftw ). Gestern bereits überall gesucht aber vergebens. Dachte die wären schon längst draußen .

Naja was Steam angeht ... da hab ich meine Meinung bereits in dem entsprechenden Artikel geäußert. Ich hofe es klappt alles so, wie sich Splash Damage das Ganze vorgestellt hat.

@s|n|s: Thx für die Videos. Wollte hier nicht alle hochladen, weils sonst zu viel geworden wäre. Könntest ja die Videos direkt einfügen, sodass man sie hier gucken kann .


€dit: Hab ein sehr interissantes Interview gefunden, was sich aufjeden Fall lohnt anzusehen .


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. April 2011)

Das was ich bisher geseehn habe vom Spiel ist es ein Konsolenport, das es uncut kommt heisst nur das es standardkost wird.also seit Bullestorm müssen sich shooter daran messsen.Toppen kann das nur der klassische stil von duke nuken forever ,hoffendlich wird irgendwann mal was 10 juni.

Ich will wieder plattte witze hohle frasen und neee menge splatter Bulletstorm kam nah dran, da fehlte nur der wortwitz.


----------



## Yibby (17. April 2011)

Platte Witze Hohle Frasen und ne Menge Splatter, ich glaube da biste bei Brink total falsch *g*


----------



## Chris_1982 (17. April 2011)

Auf das Spiel freue ich mich auch ganz besonders, ich hoffe aber nicht das es so abstürtzt wie Homefront, es soll ein vernünftiger Online Shooter werder bin ganz ganz gespannt.

Der Sammelthread sieht ganz toll aus der Threadersteller hat sich aber auch ganz viel Mühe gegeben.


----------



## kazzig (17. April 2011)

Ich durfte ja bereits Borderlands spielen und wenn Brink jetzt die ganzen Elemente zusammenpackt und ein ordentliches Gesamtpaket liefert, ist das eigentlich schon ein Pflichtkauf.
Persönlich finde ich die Anforderungen etwas zu hoch gegriffen, mal abwarten ob das als Portierung gut umgesetzt wird was die Grafik angeht.
Da war Borderlands (zugegeben, das liegt schon ein bisschen zurück) auf jeden Fall etwas humaner


----------



## Celestis (17. April 2011)

Brink wird bestimmt cool, freue mich schon riesig auf das Game 

Die Fansite aus dem Eingangsthread ist offline und nicht gerade die beste, surft lieber mal www.Ark-Island.de vorbei, da gibts deutlich mehr Infos, News und Downloads zu Brink.


----------



## Chris_1982 (17. April 2011)

Was mich so freut ist das es ein reines MP Spiel ist, und nicht mal ebend durchgespielt und dann keine Lust mehr drauf hat.

Mir machen auch in dem Trailer die Waffen und die vielfaltigkeit einen guten Eindruck.

Meine ersten Eindrücke sind bis jetzt sehr gut.


----------



## Bu11et (17. April 2011)

Celestis schrieb:


> Brink wird bestimmt cool, freue mich schon riesig auf das Game
> 
> Die Fansite aus dem Eingangsthread ist offline und nicht gerade die beste, surft lieber mal www.Ark-Island.de vorbei, da gibts deutlich mehr Infos, News und Downloads zu Brink.


 

Danke für den Hinweis! Habe den Startpost dementsprechend editiert. 

Ich will hier keinen die Vorfreunde verderben. Kann das Game auch kaum erwarten. Allerdings solltet ihr das Spiel nicht mit Borderlands vergleichen. 

@Chris_1982: Das es ein reines Mp-Game wird stimmt so nicht ganz. Wie überall zu lessen ist, wird der SP, MP und CooP-Modus "nahtlos" vereint. D.h. das eine Kampgane durchaus vorhanden sein dürfte. Aber das das Spiel auf den MP ausgelegt ist simmt schon.


----------



## Rude (17. April 2011)

Weiss irgendwer gesichert ob man die Sprache auch auf Englisch stellen kann weil sonst muss ich gleich im Ausland bestellen,

weil das was ich bis jetzt von der Syncro in den Videos gesehen hab ist mit das Grauenhafteste an Übersetzung was seit Langem verbrochen wurde


----------



## Hugo78 (17. April 2011)

Rude schrieb:


> Weiss irgendwer gesichert ob man die Sprache auch auf Englisch stellen kann weil sonst muss ich gleich im Ausland bestellen,
> 
> weil das was ich bis jetzt von der Syncro in den Videos gesehen hab ist mit das Grauenhafteste an Übersetzung was seit Langem verbrochen wurde


 
Da es die selbe Engine wie auch schon in Quake Wars ist, wird man auch hier sicher mit einem einfachen Eintrag in einer "Settings.ini" die Sprache umstellen können.
Ich hab Quake Wars auch nur auf englisch gezockt seiner Zeit ... na ja genauso wie ich auch bei BC2 die Stimmen auf Orginal englisch und russisch lasse. 

noch ein Video...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGr46hCqeSs&hd=1


----------



## Rizzard (17. April 2011)

Nun ihr könnt ja dann mal berichten, wie sich dieser Konsolenshooter auf dem PC schlägt^^

Vorbestellt wird da erst mal nichts.


----------



## Hugo78 (17. April 2011)

Die Entwickler hatten bisher aussschließlich PC Spiele erstellt.
Die Ports auf Xbox und PS3, von Quake Wars wurden von Drittfirmen verbrochen, was aber auch an Activision damals lag.

Das Brink jetzt ein Crossplattform Spiel ist, na ja, dass ist nicht anderes als COD, BFBC2, BF3 ect.


----------



## Rizzard (18. April 2011)

Nun ich werde mir euer Feedback zum Multiplayer durchlesen und dann entscheiden. Der SP interessiert mich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Bu11et (19. April 2011)

Wie manche von euch vllt mitbekommen haben, sind 2 neue Trailer erschienen, die unteranderem das Intro der beider Fraktionen zeigen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icfXmThe4LQ   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLMn88WwJMc


----------



## Bu11et (20. April 2011)

Kleiner Update in Form von Bewegten Bildern 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAzu2jL7Wy4


----------



## kaepernickus (21. April 2011)

Knapp 10 Minuten Gameplay-Clips vom Bethesda-Event in Utah.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LYvHZuc_wXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rascal (21. April 2011)

Das wäre durchaus mal ein Ego-Shooter den man sich auf PS3 holen könnte. Ich denke dass die Jump and Run Aspekte da besser rüber kommen(Gut..kann mir auchn Pad fürn PC holen)


----------



## Yibby (25. April 2011)

Weiß schon einer obs auch ne PC Demo geben wird ?


----------



## Zybba (25. April 2011)

Yibby schrieb:


> Weiß schon einer obs auch ne PC Demo geben wird ?


 
Die wirds leider nicht geben.

Edit:

In der aktuellen Ausgabe der "Xbox Games" (3,50 €) ist ein DinA2 Poster zu Brink.
Ein vierseitiges Preview zu Brink ist auch noch dabei, allerdings steht da nicht wirklich was neues drin.
Außer einem Lob zur KI und eine Auflistung der verschiedenen Vorbesteller-Versionen.

Das Poster ist quasi ne Mischung aus 2 bekannten Bildern. Der Hintergrund von diesem Bild, nur minimal anders.
Der Charakter wurde durch diesen ausgetauscht.

Das ist die Ausgabe, die ich meine.

Eigentlich bin ich aus dem "Posteralter" raus und zocke nur auf dem PC.  Aber ich konnte nicht widerstehen mir das Magazin zu kaufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die neue Ausgabe erscheint am 11.05.11, also habt ihr noch etwas Zeit, falls ihr es euch holen wollt.
Das Poster ist natürlich gefaltet und getackert... Man kann die Klammern  aber aufbiegen, dann hält sich der Schaden am Poster in Grenzen.

Gruß
Zybba


----------



## Yibby (25. April 2011)

Naja muß ich mal auf Tests warten, wollte wissen ob man wirklich nen i5 prozessor braucht


----------



## Bu11et (26. April 2011)

Yibby schrieb:


> Naja muß ich mal auf Tests warten, wollte wissen ob man wirklich nen i5 prozessor braucht



Ich denke davon kannst du schon mal ausgehen. Wenn man bedenkt, wie alt die Prozis schon sind, kann man mit den Anforderungen durchaus was anfangen. Wär ja blöd, wenn man immer noch spiele rausbringen würde, die die aktuelle Hardware garnicht benötigt .


----------



## bdeny (26. April 2011)

..also ich freu mich auch schon tierisch auf das Spielchen und hoffe dass meine Hardware noch taugt.....davon abgesehen wollt ich mir dieses Jahr eh noch nen neuen PC zulegen.....


----------



## Zybba (26. April 2011)

Brink - Tutorial-Video #1: Grundlagen, Klassen & Steuerung

Es wird vor allem auf das HUD eingegangen. Alles wird gut erklärt.
Auto-Heal wird es doch geben, damit habe ich nicht gerechnet.
Mich persönlich freuts.


----------



## Bu11et (26. April 2011)

@Zybba: Danke für das Video. Jetzt bin ich um s mehr scharf auf das Game .

@All:

Alle die Interesse hätten Brink noch vor dem Realease zu spielen sollten hier mal reinschauen .


----------



## Leandros (26. April 2011)

N1 Video. Ich Freu mich immer mehr auf Brink!


----------



## Bullveyr (27. April 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis! Habe den Startpost dementsprechend editiert.


K.A. was du genau rausgenommen hast aber gamingpalace.de ist nur temporär offline (Server Probs) 



Zybba schrieb:


> Auto-Heal wird es doch geben, damit habe ich nicht gerechnet.


Das war schon länger klar, geht aber nicht so schnell wie es in dem Video den Eindruck macht, da wurde vor gespult (sieht man am Mission Timer) 



Jefim schrieb:


> @All:
> 
> Alle die Interesse hätten Brink noch vor dem Realease zu spielen sollten hier mal reinschauen .


Psst, damit minderst du meine Chancen.


----------



## Bu11et (27. April 2011)

Das ist mir natürlich klar . Aber ich finds nur fair, dass Leute, die genau so geil auf das Game sind auch eine Chance kriegen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. April 2011)

Vielleicht ist unsere Themenseite für Brink-Fans spannend.


----------



## Bu11et (27. April 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist unsere Themenseite für Brink-Fans spannend.


 
Die Themenseite ist von Anfang an im Startpost dabei gewesssen .


----------



## kaepernickus (27. April 2011)

zweites "Get Smart"-Video, diesmal gehts um "Objectives".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7ceOqciH60


----------



## Zybba (27. April 2011)

Bullveyr schrieb:


> Das war schon länger klar, geht aber nicht so schnell wie es in dem Video den Eindruck macht, da wurde vor gespult (sieht man am Mission Timer)


 
Danke, das ist irgendwie an mir vorüber gezogen...^^

Hier das von MrSesc gepostete Video als lokalisierte Fassung:

YouTube - Brink - Trainingsvideo erklärt die Missionsziele

Habs irgendwie nicht eingebunden bekommen...


----------



## Leandros (27. April 2011)

00:55 - "die ladung muss von feindlichen Technikern beschützt werden" Lokalisierungs FAIL!

Ist das Spiel nun Steam oder Games for Windows live pflichtig?


----------



## kaepernickus (27. April 2011)

@ Leandros:
BRINK benötigt Steam, hat auch Steamworks-Integration. 
Es ist ein Unterschied zwischen "Games for Windows" welches auf der Verpackung zu sehen ist und "Games for Windows *Live*" was wiederum diese steamähnliche Plattform ist. "Games for Windows" heißt eigentlich nur, dass gewisse Hardware- bzw. System-Anforderungen erfüllt sind.

@ Zybba:
 um Youtube-Videos einzubetten wird nur der letzte Teil der URL benötigt. Also von "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7ceOqciH60" wird z.B. nur *t7ceOqciH60* benötigt.


----------



## kaepernickus (28. April 2011)

und der nächste Teil der "Get SMART"-Reihe, die neue Episode heißt "General Gameplay".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDXUUMZnjOo


----------



## Bu11et (28. April 2011)

Wie PC Games heute berichtet hat Bethesda ein FAQ zu den Dedicated-Servern veröfentlicht. Für mehr Details einfach hier vorbei schauen.


----------



## Zybba (29. April 2011)

Ich finde diese Get-Smart-Reihe richtig richtig gut. 
Bis auf die Teile der Syncro...^^

@MrSesc: Danke! Nett, dass sich einer die Mühe macht das kurz zu erklären.
So hab ichs allerdings auch versucht... Keine Ahnung, warum es nicht ging. Wird wohl eher an mir als am Pc gelegen haben.^^


----------



## kaepernickus (29. April 2011)

Kein Problem , habe das selber lange Zeit nicht gewusst. Ist mir dann mal in einem anderen Forum mit dem gleichen System erklärt worden.

Hab mir BRINK jetzt im GameStop um die Ecke vorbestellt. Das wird klasse.


----------



## Zybba (29. April 2011)

Ich hab auch by Gamestop vorbestellt. Die Hockler sagt mir einfach mehr zu als der Ceasar Revolver.

Drücken wir mal die Daumen, dass es der erhoffte heilige Gral der Spielewelt wird... xD


----------



## Bu11et (30. April 2011)

An alle, die sich das Game bei Amazon vorbestellen/neuvorbestellen gibt es zur Preisgarantie jetzt 5 € Rabat!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. April 2011)

Um genau zu sein: Brink gibt es jetzt bis 12.5. für aktuell nur 42,49 (USK 16) plus Vorbestellboni:
Brink (uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games


*Informationen zur Vorbesteller-Aktion*

 Alle Vorbesteller von _Brink_ erhalten das "Psycho-Pack". Damit  verleihen Sie Ihrer Brink-Spielfigur einen noch cooleren Charakter: Das  "Psycho-Pack" enthält eine neue Waffe, eine schauderhafte Gesichtsmaske,  ein einzigartiges Janus-Körper-Tattoo und exklusive Schalldämpfer.  Dieses Pack macht Sie zu einem tödlichen und furchteinflößende  Assassinen im Kampf für die Ark und ihre Bewohner.  

Exklusive Waffe: Der "Caesar"-Revolver
Neue Waffenteile: Verbesserter Cola-Dosen-Schalldämpfer (Widerstand) und Ark-Taktik-Schalldämpfer (Sicherheit)
Exklusive Kampfmaske für den Widerstand: "Teuflisches Grinsen"
Einzigartiges Körper-Tattoo "Gequälte Seele"

*Hinweis:* Bitte beachten Sie, dass Käufe über Amazon.de Marketplace von dieser Aktion leider ausgeschlossen sind.

*Versand der Codes:* Amazon.de verschickt die Codes zum Herunterladen des "Psycho-Packs" per E-Mail an alle Kunden, die _Brink_  für PC, PS3 oder Xbox 360 bis einschließlich 12. Mai 2011 vorbestellt  haben. Um die Codes einzulösen ist eine Internetverbindung erforderlich.  Der Versand der Codes erfolgt nach Veröffentlichung des Spiels,  spätestens am 20.05.2011. Für jedes vorbestellte Spiel erhalten Sie  einen Code. 
http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/03/x-locale/common/transparent-pixel._V192194669_.gif


----------



## nulchking (1. Mai 2011)

Habs mir bei zavvi.com bestellt, ist zwar ohne DLC aber mit Sexy Brink Maske 

Brink (Includes The Anger Bandana Mask) PC | Zavvi.com


----------



## KILLTHIS (1. Mai 2011)

Hm... ich bin eigentlich hin und weg von dem Spiel, aber ich bleibe noch skeptisch, ob das Spiel am Ende auch meine Erwartungen hält. Bis jetzt wirkt es sehr flüssig und gut durchdacht, aber die Realität ist immer so ein Thema für sich.


----------



## MasterFreak (1. Mai 2011)

Mal sehen ich bin gespannt!!! Bis jetzt sieht es sehr gut aus ^^ hat n bisschen ähnlichkeit mit Boarderländs !!!


----------



## slayerdaniel (2. Mai 2011)

Habs jetzt auch mal vorbestellt, ma schaun. Habe null Erwartungen, aber besser als CoD 7 wirds wohl werden! 
Wenns n Knaller wird, umso besser!


----------



## Freshjive (3. Mai 2011)

Weis man mittlerweile, ob den BRINK einen LAN-Modus haben wird? Die dedizierten Server wurden ja bereits bestätigt, aber über LAN wurde noch kein Wort verloren... wenn des nicht mit drin ist lohnt das Spiel nicht.


----------



## kaepernickus (3. Mai 2011)

*TV-Werbespot mit neuen Cinematic-Szenen:

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH17KhUSG40
*

und der neue (vierte) GetSMART-Teil "The HUD".*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLbh5rbUUH8


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Mai 2011)

Freshjive schrieb:


> Weis man mittlerweile, ob den BRINK einen LAN-Modus haben wird? Die dedizierten Server wurden ja bereits bestätigt, aber über LAN wurde noch kein Wort verloren... wenn des nicht mit drin ist lohnt das Spiel nicht.


 Ich glaub es soll ein Co-op haben den man auch im LAN spielt ^^
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## kaepernickus (4. Mai 2011)

Heute gibt es das fünfte und somit Vorletzte Video der GetSMART-Reihe - Classes.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KiazOwWRUE


----------



## Zybba (4. Mai 2011)

Egal, wie schnell ich bin... Du postest das Vid immer zuerst! 

Wo beziehst du deine Informationen her?


----------



## Ortonplayer (4. Mai 2011)

Ich finde, dass das Spiel viel zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit bekommt.

Wenn man sich mal die großen Foren anschaut (ausgenommen dieses hier) sieht man kaum bis gar nichts zum Thema Brink. Auf den News Seiten ist aber genug wie ich finde.

Habe aber das Gefühl, das sich kaum einer für das Game interessiert.

STIMMT ES EIGENTLICH DAS NUR MAXIMAL  8 vs 8 Spieler geht?
Das wär blöd. Finde ich ein bisschen wenig.
Aber immerhin Dedi Server, gaaaaaanz wichtig

hat schon wer vorbestellt?


----------



## kaepernickus (4. Mai 2011)

bethblog.com bzw. das "Splash Damage"-Forum sind meine primären BRINK-Quellen.

Ich habe schon in ein paar Foren BRINK-Threads eingerichtet und füttere diese auch regelmäßig. Laut vgchartz.com hatte BRINK alleine in den USA per Ende April 263.000 Pre-Orders (nur XBOX und PS). Scheint also als würde es sich ganz ordentlich verkaufen.

8vs8 ist deshalb sinnvoll, weil damit die Teamplay-Komponente noch verstärkt wird, Abgesehen davon muss die Spielerzahl nur zur Kartengröße passen, dann fällt es auch nicht auf ob es 16 oder 64 Spieler sind.

Ich habe es für PC und PlayStation 3 bei GameStop vorbestellt.


----------



## Ortonplayer (4. Mai 2011)

263000? für beide konsolen? finde den wert nicht sonderlich gut. allerdings muss man aber auch beachten, das es sich hier um ein komplett neues game handelt. also ist der wert irgendwo doch wieder gut xD


----------



## kaepernickus (4. Mai 2011)

Ortonplayer schrieb:


> 263000? für beide konsolen? finde den wert nicht sonderlich gut. allerdings muss man aber auch beachten, das es sich hier um ein komplett neues game handelt. also ist der wert irgendwo doch wieder gut xD



*Zum Vergleich:* LA Noire hat 226.000 Pre-Orders. Von allen Games hat nur Gears of War 3 (515.000) aktuell mehr Pre-Orders. Für eine neue IP von einem relativ unbekannten Entwickler (der noch dazu bisher nur auf dem PC zuhause war) ist das schon eine Stolze Bilanz.


*edit:* 
hier ein kleiner Bericht von einem User der in Frankfurt das Spiel ausprobieren durfte. http://www.esl.eu/de/brink/forum/2612/24262/922029/?lastvisit=


----------



## P@tC@sh (4. Mai 2011)

Soweit ich das sehe liegt der Schwerpunkt klar auf den MP.Wie sieht es mit  `ner SP-Kampagne aus?Weiss jmd. Bescheid.


----------



## Bu11et (4. Mai 2011)

Die Kampgane kannst du ganz normal gegen Ki spielen. Wobei deine Fortschritte in den MP ünernommen werden (Erfahrung etc.). Man kann aber auch im Koop spaß haben. Aber das stimmt  schon, Brink ist eher für MP bestimmt. 
Das die Teamstärke nicht all zu groß ausfällt find ich auch gut. Betont um so mehr das Teamplay!
Und was den fehlenden Hype angeht, bin ich da geteilter Meinung. Einerseits bin ich der selben Meinung wie Ortonplayer, aber anderer seits galt Brink schon seid der Ankündigung als "Geheimtipp" was ja nicht schlecht ist. Um so größer die Freude, wenn das Game ein Erfolg wird. Den Neben Titeln wie Crysis 2, BF 3 und CoD 8 hats Brink nicht leicht.

Und ja ichhabs schon lange vorbestellt . Haben hier schon sogar ne kleine Truppe zusammen. Wenn das Game gut ankommt, werden wir nen Eigenen PCGHX-Server erstellen.


----------



## kaepernickus (4. Mai 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Haben hier schon sogar ne kleine Truppe zusammen. Wenn das Game gut ankommt, werden wir nen Eigenen PCGHX-Server erstellen.


 
Das wäre genial. Da wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## Ortonplayer (4. Mai 2011)

ich würde auch mitmachen. mit ts dabei und dem ganzen käse?


----------



## Zybba (4. Mai 2011)

Ich will hier keinen abwerben, aber die Seite ist auch ganz gut.
Hab mich da vor nem Monat oder so angemeldet.

www.ark-island.de


----------



## Bu11et (5. Mai 2011)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich will hier keinen abwerben, aber die Seite ist auch ganz gut.
> Hab mich da vor nem Monat oder so angemeldet.
> 
> www.ark-island.de


 
Ist auf dem Startpost vorhanden. Aber gute Idee andere darauf hinzuweisen. Da kann man wirklich alle Infos, die es zu Brink gibt finden .


----------



## Zybba (5. Mai 2011)

Ups...^^

Hatte gar nicht damit gerechnet, dass hier darauf hin gewiesen wird. Aber gut, dass es so ist!

Edit:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWeWlrjnytk

Ich kanns leider noch nicht gucken, ist schlecht auf der Arbeit...


----------



## Freshjive (5. Mai 2011)

Hmmm, wenn ich mir das so ansehe... da sind mehrere Konsolen nebeneinander. Meint ihr die haben alle über das Internet miteinander verbunden - wohl kaum... oder? Das sollte doch im Umkehrschluss heißen, dass BRINK einen LAN-Modus haben muss... !! oder!? Omg - Brink ohne LAN - das wäre sowas von jammerschade...


----------



## Zybba (5. Mai 2011)

Ich hab das Video noch nicht geguckt, aber n Raum voller Konsolen heißt für mich nicht automatisch, dass die LAN nutzen. Das sagt ja heutzutage nichts mehr aus... Die Studios/Publisher haben doch genug Ressourcen, sowas mal eben zu stemmen.

Ist doch heute auch kein wirklicher Aufwand mehr, selbst jede popelige Netzwerkparty bietet Internet.


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Mai 2011)

Ist Brink ein Spiel das nur mit Steam funktioniert , wie MW2 ? Ich steige da nicht durch.


----------



## kaepernickus (5. Mai 2011)

**trommelwirbel**  ...  hier der Abschluss der "GetSMART"-Reihe mit dem Titel "The Battlefield".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdKkptGd8Ps


@Star_KillA: Ja BRINK setzt auf Steamworks (Achievements, Steam Cloud, Anti-Cheat, ...), somit wird Steam benötigt.


----------



## Freshjive (5. Mai 2011)

Nun - ich habe DSL light - da kann ich zwar viele Spiele zocken, aber sobald nen Kollege mit dazu will klappt das nicht mehr über eine Leitung - daher ist der LAN Modus für mich sehr wichtig... nebenher gehe ich 1-2 jährlich auf größere LAN Sessions. Schonmal versucht mit mehr als 650 Leuten über das Internet zu spielen!?


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Mai 2011)

MrSesc schrieb:


> **trommelwirbel**  ...  hier der Abschluss der "GetSMART"-Reihe mit dem Titel "The Battlefield".
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdKkptGd8Ps
> 
> ...


 Dann leider kein Brink , schade.


----------



## Ortonplayer (5. Mai 2011)

nur weil es steam hat?

.....krank


----------



## Bullveyr (6. Mai 2011)

Communityevent: Review


----------



## kaepernickus (6. Mai 2011)

Asus P8P67, Intel Core i5 2500K und 8GB Corsair Vengeance bestellt und am Montag wirds geliefert. BRINK kann kommen!


----------



## Bu11et (6. Mai 2011)

Ich werde morgen meine 570er GTX sammt WaKü morgen verbauen .
Kan ndas Game kaum erwarten .


----------



## Zybba (7. Mai 2011)

Edit.
http://www.gamestar.de/jw4/player.swf?config=http://www.gamestar.de/emb/getVideoData.cfm?vid=18246


----------



## daDexter (7. Mai 2011)

Sieht ja richtig gut aus das Game, ist gekauft - mal sehen ob's dann auch wirklich überzeugt ...


----------



## Bu11et (7. Mai 2011)

Brink VS. Real Life 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMormSP6CPo


----------



## DarkMo (9. Mai 2011)

ach brink is steam only? wtf -.- hab mich grad so bissl mit angefreundet, aber so wird dat leider nix :/ is doch nu wirklich ned so schwer, da nen rohling zu pressen. drecks steam gelumbe immer. für billig titel (~5 ocken) ganz ok, aber vollpreis titel? never.

aber für den fall, das es doch ned so is: wie funzt denn dieses "autohüpfen"? also wenn ichs recht verstanden hab (gibts denn keine deutschen trailer/getsmarts? hab nur den einen da gesehn), dann hüpft der völlig automatisch über hindernisse, wenn man sich ihnen nähert? was is, wenn ich ned hochhüpfen will (und somit meinen virtuellen prachtkörper allen zeigen will), sondern mich dahinter versteckeln möchte. oder wie sieht das bei ner hüfthohen röhre meinetwegen aus? wie kann ich mich entscheiden, ob ich durchkriechen oder draufhüpfen will? automatismen hin oder her... aber sie sind halt im endeffekt nur halb so gut, wie das ganze selber steuern :/ paar erklärungen wären hier kuhl.

und wirklich nur so kleine teams? das ganze setting hätte doch zu so viel mehr gereicht. die ganze arche als open world! ned wieder nur einzelne maps :/


----------



## Zybba (9. Mai 2011)

@DarkMo:

Brink ist definitv nur über Steam spielbar.

Zum SMART-System:
Ich denke wenn du in Deckung gehen, willst, bleibst du einfach stehen und rennst nicht wild weiter.^^
Ob du über oder unter einem Element her gehst, entscheidet die Blickrichtung.
Bin darauf mal sehr gespannt, ich hoffe das läuft schön intuitiv. Aber müsste es ja...
Da wo ich hingucke, will ich ja in der Regel auch hin.

Ich find die Größe der Teams vollkommen ok. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmacksache.
BC2 spiele ich auch am liebsten auf 16er Servern. Da kann sich das Spiel besser entfalten und man kriegt nicht alle 2 Sekunden von irgendwo was auf den Latz.^^
Ist nur meine Meinung, ist mir schon klar, dass viele auf große Schlachten stehen...


----------



## Hackman (9. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute. Wer mit Brink liebäugelt und auf eine Packung verzichten kann, der kann es bei direct2drive für knauserfreundliche 26,20€ (22,46 Britische Pfund) erwerben.
Zahlung via Paypal ist möglich. Achtet darauf, dass ihr wirklich die UK Seite öffnet, und Euer richtiges Geburtsdatum angebt. Bin zweimal gescheitert wegen "age restricted".
BRINK PC 25,76


----------



## Bullveyr (9. Mai 2011)

@DarkMo

SMART und Sprint teilen sich eine Taste (k.A. ob man das zumindest bei der PC Version auch umschalten), einmal drücken toggled Sprint, gedrückt halten aktiviert SMART.
Wenn du also einfach irgendwo gegen rennst (SMART-Taste nicht gedrückt) passiert gar nichts.
Deine Blickrichtung gibt den Weg vor, z.B. wenn du eher Richtung Boden schaust wirst du unten durch sliden ansonsten springst du eben drüber.

Die diversen Moves können auch manuell ausgelöst werden, in dem Fall bist du auch schneller. Wenn du z.B. mit SMART an einen Vorsprung rennst ziehtst du dich erst hoch wenn du am Vorsprung ankommst, springst du aber schon vorher ab ziehst du dich "aus der Luft" hoch und bist dadurch auch schneller oben.


----------



## RapToX (9. Mai 2011)

was ich bisher gesehen habe gefällt mir ganz gut.
bin noch am überlegen, ob ichs bei amazon vorbestelle. der preis ist, dank des 5€ rabatts, echt verlockend und da die deutsche verpackung sogar ein wendecover hat, bräuchte ich noch nicht mal zur englischen-version greifen 



DarkMo schrieb:


> is doch nu wirklich ned so schwer, da nen rohling zu pressen.


 is doch nu wirklich ned so schwer, mal bei amazon etc. reinzugucken: Brink (uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## kaepernickus (9. Mai 2011)

Der offizielle Launch-Trailer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrqhykRsKVI


----------



## Bu11et (9. Mai 2011)

Man musst du mir die Arbeit immer vor der Nase wegschnappen .

Werds nochmal beim Startpost edetieren .


----------



## Novorapid (9. Mai 2011)

Bei den Amis gehts doch in 10 Stunden oder so los oder?


----------



## DarkMo (9. Mai 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> is doch nu wirklich ned so schwer, mal bei amazon etc. reinzugucken: Brink (uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games


 das spiel is doch noch garnich erschienen, also komm ich auch ned auf die idee, da irgendwo nach produkten zu suchen ><

aber is schön, das es auch retail erwerbbar is, auch wenn mans halt mit dem blöden spionagetool steam verknüpfen muss :/ naja, ich werds mal im auge behalten. intressant klingts ja allemal. und thx für die ausführlichen erklärungen


----------



## kaepernickus (9. Mai 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Man musst du mir die Arbeit immer vor der Nase wegschnappen .



**wegduck* *Tut mir Leid, aber ich warte auf das Spiel seit den ersten Gerüchten. Deshalb bin ich so knapp vor dem Release einfach nur froh über jeden Schnipsel.


----------



## Zybba (9. Mai 2011)

Hier gibts den Trailer auf deutsch:
Brink Official Site

Hier das Intro von Brink, wenn man das Spiel startet:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCQ0SmQjoIU&feature=feedu

Hier die ersten 17 Minuten mitsamt Charaktererstellung im Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEtymW93-aM&feature=feedu


----------



## Bu11et (9. Mai 2011)

MrSesc schrieb:


> **wegduck* *Tut mir Leid, aber ich warte auf das Spiel seit den ersten Gerüchten. Deshalb bin ich so knapp vor dem Release einfach nur froh über jeden Schnipsel.


 
Tja mir gehts nicht anders . Ich warte auch schon seid langem nach einem "inovativen" Shooter, bei dem man z.B. seinen Charakter individuel gestallten kann. Und dann kommt noch das SMART-System dazu . Kenn keinen Shooter, indem man solche bewegeungsfreiheiten hat.
Das einzige, was mir das Game versauen kann, ist die Steurung/Aiming. Aber ich denke das wird nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis man sich dran gewöhnt .


----------



## Zybba (9. Mai 2011)

Video zur Charaktererstellung der Resistance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtGiWY4FcbY

Jetzt wird das Netz sicher mit Videos überschwemmt...


----------



## phila_delphia (9. Mai 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Ich warte auch schon seid langem nach einem "inovativen" Shooter, bei dem man z.B. seinen Charakter individuel gestallten kann. Und dann kommt noch das SMART-System dazu...


 
Das geht mir ebenso. Und für mich kommt noch ein Argument dazu:

Der verheißene fließende Übergang zwischen SP/KOOP/MP. Das interessiert mich besonders. Vor allem, weil beim Fortschritt des Charakters nicht zwischen SP und MP nicht unterschieden wird.

Bin gespannt, ob das wirklich was taugt... Wenn ja, wäre das für mich ein als MP Neuling ein (hab bis Crysis 2 noch nie MP gespielt) spannender Einstieg.

Grüße


----------



## WaldemarE (10. Mai 2011)

Hier gibts denn ersten deutschen test Brink - Test - Serienkasten | GamersGlobal


----------



## Galford (10. Mai 2011)

Hier standen ein paar Wertungen, aber da WaldemarE noch einige mehr hat (einschließlich der, die auch ich hatte), lösche ich das hier und verweise einfach auf WaldemarE.
Also meinem Post einfach überlesen - danke.


----------



## WaldemarE (10. Mai 2011)

Review: Brink | Gaming News and Opinion at TheSixthAxis.com
9/10

Brink Review | IncGamers
8.8/10

Brink Review for PS3 at gamrReview
8.2/10

Brink Review - Xbox 360 - Page 1 | Eurogamer.net
8/10

BRINK Review for Xbox 360 - VideoGamer.com
8/10

http://www.computerandvideogames.com.../brink-review/
8/10

Brink Review - Xbox 360 Review at Xbox360Achievements.org
8/10

http://www.gamesradar.com/xbox360/br...52911331493062
8/10 

Brink Video Game, Review HD | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com
7.9/10

Review: Brink- Destructoid
7.5/10

Brink Xbox 360 | Reviews | ZTGD
7.5/10

Brink Video Review Video - Xbox 360 - IGN
6/10

Brink review: Jumping high and falling flat | Joystiq
4/10 (2/5)

Brink Review for Xbox 360 - G4tv
4/10 (2/5)

Brink Review for 360 from 1UP.com
4/10 (D/A)


----------



## kaepernickus (10. Mai 2011)

Habe ich so weit gestreut erwartet. Das eigenständige, komplexe Gameplay ist nicht jedermanns Sache bzw wird nicht von jedem verstanden.
Mich persönlich hat das Eurogamer-Fazit davon überzeugt das BRINK mein persönliches GOTY wird.



> Nonetheless, Brink is an exceptional team shooter, smart, supremely well balanced and with a unique, exciting art style. Splash Damage struggles to ease the player into its workings – evidence, perhaps, of the studio's background creating free mods for hardcore Quake players, who never needed much hand-holding.
> 
> But the clean menus and HUD have a slickness and simplicity of interaction that elevate the squad-shooter genre to a new level of style and polish. Likewise, in moment-to-moment play, this is often a more engaging, tighter experience than Valve's Team Fortress 2. For those who can leap that first hurdle, Brink should run and run.


----------



## Freshjive (10. Mai 2011)

Also für alle Spieler die es interessiert - der LAN-Modus wurde heute bestätigt!!! Yihaaaaaaa!!! 

Communityevent: Review


----------



## phila_delphia (10. Mai 2011)

MrSesc schrieb:


> Habe ich so weit gestreut erwartet.


 
Ich auch. War zu erwarten. Du kannst nicht etwas neues versuchen und alle schreien sofort ja. Ich selbst bin jetzt ncoh gespannter als zuvor. Das einzige, was mich richtig stören würde, wäre wenn sich bestätigt, dass es keine "one hit kills" gibt, wie eine der negativen rezensionen behauptet...

Grüße


----------



## kyyo (10. Mai 2011)

Wunderbarer Thread, so ne Vorfreude auf Freitag. Wie schön 2 Wochen frei doch sein können wenn nen lang erwartetes Spiel released wird. 

Hab schon lange auf etwas gewartet das TF2 mit andren Shootern vereint. Hoffe der Titel wird keine Enttäuschung.


----------



## Hackman (10. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute. Ich hab ein Problem, und zwar erfülle ich gerade mal so die Mindetsanforderungen, habs aber zu spät gesehen vor lauter geweckter Vorfreude: Core2 @ 2.5 GHz, GF 260-216, 4 GB.
Meint ihr das Game wird dann zur Ruckelorgie selbst auf minimalen Details?
Also wenn ihr denkt ich kann das vergessen, dann hätte ich - unter der Annahme das Stornieren funktioniert nicht mehr, denn ich hab heute schon nen Link zum Key bekommen - einen Key inklusive Pre-Order Bonus abzugeben. Kann ich Euch sagen sobald der Support geantwortet hat. Jemand Interesse? 28€ über Paypal. Könnt ihr dann einfach in Steam verwenden.
Oder soll ich's riskieren, was meint ihr?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Mai 2011)

Das schreibt übrigens der Mann von Voodooextreme über den Verriss bei Joystick

*Update*: Uh oh, time for some drama boys and girls.  I felt that  Joystiq's Brink review was fishy, it almost came off as if it was  written by someone that had spent very little time with the game.  I was  also pretty sure that Griffin McElroy was one of the editors that I  played in the media game with.  So, I decided to do a little digging,  and confirmed that I had played with him while he was under his Xbox  Live gamertag called "The Pencil Rain".    The kicker is Mr. McElroy has only earned a total Brink gamerscore value  of 225, primarily from achievements that pretty much unlock themselves  in the opening hour or two of play.  I had over a couple hundred points  just after the media playtest, and I'd imagine that's where he left off  too.  Xbox Live says he was playing Brink just a couple hours ago, yet  again the value is 225.  In my picture of his gamerscore details below  you'll see that he hasn't completed either campaign, let alone the "what  if" missions.
  This puts a pretty big black mark on Joystiq's journalistic integrity in  my eyes.  If I had to guess the amount of time he spent playing it'd be  a few hours at best, and from my point of view that's extremely  unprofessional.  But great job on that 2/5 score Griffin, way to shaft  Splash Damage and Bethesda by putting in an absolute minimal amount of  effort into your review.


Brink Reviews Are A Mixed Bag, Some Thoughts - Voodoo Extreme


----------



## kaepernickus (10. Mai 2011)

Das Problem gab es auch schon bei Quake Wars. Damals haben uch viele Reviewer nur sehr kurz gespielt, aber die ET Titel brauchen einfach eine gewisse Zeit um ihre Reize voll zu entfalten.

Was ich bisher auf Streams gesehen habe, lässt mich jedenfalls weiterhin fröhlich auf die baldige Ankunft meiner Exemplare hoffen.


----------



## mkay87 (10. Mai 2011)

Für alle die schon einen D2D-Key haben, ihn aber nicht aktivieren können, hier die Lösung (hat bei Usern aus dem Gamestar-Forum und auch bei mir funktioniert:



> Da ja doch einige Fragen sind wie man Brink per Proxy aktiviert, hier mal ne kurze Anleitung.
> Steam könnt ihr erstmal anlassen, hat bei mir zumindest auch ohne Neustart von Steam funktioniert.
> Dann einfach diese Datei herunterladen und starten.
> Sollte eine Fehlermeldung kommen, auf der Seite stehen rechts Fehlermeldungen und mögliche Lösungsansätze.
> ...


----------



## Sixxer (10. Mai 2011)

Installieren lässt es sich noch nicht. Aktivieren ja.


----------



## Man At Arms (10. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand zufällig schon den Dedicated Server unter Linux ans laufen bekommen?

Gelistet wird brink bereits in der dedicated third party Liste, aber installiert wird nichts:


```
~/brink$ ./steam -command update -game brink -dir .
Checking bootstrapper version ...
Updating Installation
** 'game' options for Source DS Install:

        "Counter-Strike Source"
        "ageofchivalry"
        "alienswarm"
        "cssbeta"
        "diprip"
        "dods"
        "dystopia"
        "episode1"
        "esmod"
        "garrysmod"
        "hl2mp"
        "insurgency"
        "l4d_full"
        "left4dead"
        "left4dead2"
        "left4dead2_demo"
        "orangebox"
        "pvkii"
        "smashball"
        "synergy"
        "tf"
        "tf_beta"
        "zps"

** 'game' options for HL1 DS Install:

        "cstrike"
        "cstrike_beta"
        "czero"
        "dmc"
        "dod"
        "gearbox"
        "ricochet"
        "tfc"
        "valve"

** 'game' options for Third-Party game servers:

        "ageofchivalry"
        "aliensvspredator"
        [B]"brink"[/B]
        "darkesthour"
        "darkmessiah"
        "defencealliance2"
        "dinodday"
        "diprip"
        "dystopia"
        "esmod"
        "garrysmod"
        "homefront"
        "homefrontjpn"
        "insurgency"
        "killingfloor"
        "killingfloor_beta"
        "marenostrum"
        "mondaynightcombat"
        "naturalselection2"
        "pvkii"
        "redorchestra"
        "redorchestra_beta"
        "serioussamhdse"
        "ship"
        "sin"
        "smashball"
        "synergy"
        "tshb"
        "zps"
HLDS installation up to date
```


----------



## mkay87 (10. Mai 2011)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Installieren lässt es sich noch nicht. Aktivieren ja.


 
Wenn man es aktiviert hat kann man es preloaden, demnach installieren.


----------



## Sixxer (10. Mai 2011)

Laden weiß ich nicht. Ich habe es als DVD aus dem Ösiland. Wollte installieren. Geht erst am 13.05. Aktiviert ist es.
Ded. Server ziehe ich mir gerade.


----------



## Hackman (10. Mai 2011)

mkay87 schrieb:


> Für alle die schon einen D2D-Key haben, ihn aber nicht aktivieren können, hier die Lösung (hat bei Usern aus dem Gamestar-Forum und auch bei mir funktioniert:


 Okay, du lädst dir also gerne irgendwelche unbekannten Dateien runter, die irgendwer verlinkt, und führst diese dann aus. Du schummelst bei deiner IP Adresse über VPN (was soweit ich weiß nicht erlaubt ist bei Steam) - nur um ein Spiel zu installieren, das erst ab Freitag spielbar sein wird 
Hier hab ich auch eine tolle Datei für dich, die brauchst du nur ausführen und dann dein Steam-Passwort eingeben, funktioniert alles ganz toll.... Oh mann oh mann. 
Bei D2D steht doch ausdrücklich, dass sie sich um das Problem kümmern und man es noch rechtzeitig runterladen kann!


----------



## mkay87 (10. Mai 2011)

Wieso? Ich kenne den User. Habe gerade Brink über einen amerikanischen VPN (die Amis können es ja seit gestern spielen) über Steam gespielt. Klappte einwandfrei.


----------



## PakiXT (10. Mai 2011)

Heute morgen habe ich Brink bekommen. Habs letzte Woche bei Spielegrotte vorbestellt mit den Fallout Extras. Nur bis Freitag muss man warten dann kann man es ja freischalten oder gehts schon bei jemanden??


----------



## DarkMo (11. Mai 2011)

man wird doch wohl bis zum release warten können ^^

jedenfalls: schön dann impressionen und meinungen posten bitte. vllt sogar mal nen paar pc-vids. diese krankheit, shooter mittels konsolen videos zu präsentieren is grausam. gibts steam überhaupt für konsolen? jedenfalls sahen die videos zu brink immer sehr komisch aus.


----------



## Zybba (11. Mai 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> jedenfalls sahen die videos zu brink immer sehr komisch aus.



Guckst du hier:
Brinktv.tv
justin.tv (nicht offziell, musst halt oben "Brink HD PC" oder so etwas suchen)

Da gibts genug PC Videos. Man kann die leicht unterscheiden. Bei der Konsolenversion ist der Teil links unten vom HUD rund. Auf dem PC ist es eine horizontale Leiste, da man ja eh nichts über das Steuerkreuz/den Stick der Konsolen anwählen kann.



DarkMo schrieb:


> jedenfalls sahen die videos zu brink immer sehr komisch aus.



Das waren so gut wie alles Konsolenvideos. Wobei mir persönlich nur die besseren Texturen auf Anhieb ins Auge gesprungen sind. Man müsste mal wieder nen direkten Vergleich sehen. Der kommt hier sicher noch...^^

Edit:
Da ist der Vergleich ja schon... 
http://www.pcgames.de/Brink-PC-2320...und-Playstation-3-Der-Grafikvergleich-824148/
Eigentlich finde ich bei den meisten Multiplattform-Titeln die Xbox-Version besser als die der PS3. Aber auf den Bildern ist ja bei der Xbox die Unschärfe echt widerlich. Da kann man ja keiner 2 Meter gucken... oO


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Mai 2011)

So, wir haben dann auch mal was geschnitzt:

Brink im Hands-on-Test


----------



## phila_delphia (11. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, wir haben dann auch mal was geschnitzt:


 
Herzlichen Dank! Genau recht für meine späte Mittagspause.

Grüße


_Edit: __"Alle Maps spielen Sie auf Wunsch solo mit Bots (deren KI allerdings derzeit maximal als Kanonenfutter taugt)" aus PCGH Hands-On_

_Ist die KI wirklich so schlecht?! Das fände ich schade. Habe wirklich darauf gehofft nicht nur online sondern auch offline Spaß zu haben?!?!_


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Mai 2011)

Meiner Ansicht nach ist sie ziemlich grottig, insbesondere das Erfüllen von Zielen ist schwach und in Feuergefechten macht die AI oft gar nichts (außer sich gemütlich erschießen lassen).


----------



## phila_delphia (11. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach ist sie ziemlich grottig, insbesondere das Erfüllen von Zielen ist schwach und in Feuergefechten macht die AI oft gar nichts (außer sich gemütlich erschießen lassen).


 
Danke! Leider genau das, was ich mir nicht gewünscht habe... Dann werde ich als MP Neuling gleich zu Beginn wieder auf die Nase bekommen (wie bei C2 ). Da hatte ich ehrlich gesagt auf die Pappkameraden gehofft, die mir den Einstieg erleichtern.

Dennoch: Ich freu mich trotzdem sehr darauf besonders wegen der Missionsorientierung und dem gelungenen visuellen Stil .


----------



## DarkMo (11. Mai 2011)

is doch wumpe. so oder so bekommt man als neuling auf die nase. keine ki kann nen menschlichen gegner mit seinen finessen ersetzen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Mai 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Danke! Leider genau das, was ich mir nicht gewünscht habe... Dann werde ich als MP Neuling gleich zu Beginn wieder auf die Nase bekommen (wie bei C2 ). Da hatte ich ehrlich gesagt auf die Pappkameraden gehofft, die mir den Einstieg erleichtern. Dennoch: Ich freu mich trotzdem sehr darauf besonders wegen der Missionsorientierung und dem gelungenen visuellen Stil .


Du steigst ja in Leveln auf. "Neulinge" leveln langsamer, weil sie weniger Frags erzielen und idR weniger (optionale) Ziele erfüllen, da sie draufgehen. Du kannst im MP wählen, ob du gegen Spieler antrittst, die maximal deinen Level haben oder gegen "open end"-Level. Da gute Spieler MP-Neulinge idR schnell "überleveln", solltest du daher zumeist auf Leute treffen, die keine "1337-ub0r-Fragger" sind. Als keine Sorge wegen der Nase, davon ab hat Nasenbluten noch keinen umgebracht.


----------



## phila_delphia (11. Mai 2011)

Da hast Du Recht. Und ich hab auch keinen "Menschenersatz" erhofft, sondern einfach ne ordentliche KI: Zum sich gewöhnen, oder einfach für unterwegs...

Grüße

_Edit: Fein. Das mit dem Maximallevel wußte ich bisher noch nicht. Hört sich für den Anfang sehr gut an. Und die Teamorientierung wird ein Übriges tun._


----------



## Bu11et (11. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du steigst ja in Leveln auf. "Neulinge" leveln langsamer, weil sie weniger Frags erzielen und idR weniger (optionale) Ziele erfüllen, da sie draufgehen. Du kannst im MP wählen, ob du gegen Spieler antrittst, die maximal deinen Level haben oder gegen "open end"-Level. Da gute Spieler MP-Neulinge idR schnell "überleveln", solltest du daher zumeist auf Leute treffen, die keine "1337-ub0r-Fragger" sind. Als keine Sorge wegen der Nase, davon ab hat Nasenbluten noch keinen umgebracht.


 
Das ist in der Tat eine super Sache! Vllt wird das Game für Einsteiger dann doch noch interissanter, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat auf maximal gleichstarke Spieler zu treffen. So ein System hät ich mir bei einigen anderen Multiplayertiteln gewünscht .


----------



## Caduzzz (11. Mai 2011)

so *freu* liegt vor mir und demnächst bereit zum installieren 

und zum glück scheine ich nicht der einzige shooter-multiplayer-nOOb zu sein


----------



## phila_delphia (11. Mai 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> So ein System hät ich mir bei einigen anderen Multiplayertiteln gewünscht .


 
Ganz genau! Wenn man wie ich noch nie oder ganz wenig online gespielt hat, dann können die ersten Runden (bei mit viele, viele, viele Runden) so frustrierend sein...

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich den anderen Spielern nicht gönne, dass sie richtig gut sind. Im Gegenteil. Manche Spielzüge finde ich echt bewunderswert. Doch wenn ich mehr herum liege als irgendwas, dann frag ich mich schon, ob mir das noch Spaß macht, oder ob ich nicht lieber beim SP bleibe.

In diesem Sinne ist diese Möglichkeit zur Beschränkung bei BRINK eine tolle Idee. Bei jeder andern Sportart spielt man ja auch in erster Linie in seiner eigenen Klasse.

Bald ist Freitag 

Grüße

@ caduzzz: Meld Dich ab Freitag gerne! Wäre schön mit jemand zu spielen, dem es ähnlich geht!


----------



## DarkMo (11. Mai 2011)

mach dir keinen zu großen kopf deswegen. irgendwann muss man da immer irgendwie "ins kalte wasser hüpfen". ob du nu von schlechter ki ins mp-wasser hüpfst oder von ner guten ki aus... der unterschied sin 1 2° wassertemp  ich kenn das selber von früher und wenn ich mich manchmal... des öfteren.. ^^ in bc2 fluchen höre, so scheint mein wasser auch nach jahren noch nich so recht warm geworden zu sein xD


----------



## Leandros (11. Mai 2011)

So. Ich teste jetzt mal den Singleplayer Modus von Brink. Mein netter Örtlicher Händler hat mir Heute ne Mail geschickt das er es mir bei nem Bierchen zufällig in die Tasche fallen lässt. 
Steam hat auch gefailt und ich kann im Offline Modus Brink Spielen. Die Aktivierung von Steam war auch mal besser


----------



## perforierer (11. Mai 2011)

Wer es nicht erwarten kann, für den habe ich hier nen schönen link auf  ein Justin.tv Video (PC Version von Brink). Man sieht am Anfang vor  allem die ganzen Customization-Menüs sehr schön...lohnt sich:

Justin.tv - SuperSamuri Plays... - Brink!!! [PC]


----------



## Leandros (11. Mai 2011)

Wer will, dem kann ich auch ein Video machen. Spiel ist so Geil!


----------



## stimpi2k4 (11. Mai 2011)

So konnte es beim Kollegen auch mal testen .... macht jede menge Spaß.
Die Performance könnte auf highend Rechner aber besser sein. Nur 55-60 fps mit der 580GTX OC und 4,5GHz CPU mit maximalen Details, da ist doch noch mehr drin. Die Grafik ist hübsch gemacht und mit einem passenden Treiber könnte man noch mehr FPS rausholen.

Spielerisch ist es mal was ganz anderes, erinnert mich ein wenig an den Assaultmode aus ut. 
Bin mal gespannt wie das Online mit anderen ist, denn Teamplay ist enorm wichtig und wenn sich Leute nicht daran halten wird das bestimmt sehr ärgerlich für das ganze Team.


----------



## Ulami (11. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du steigst ja in Leveln auf. "Neulinge" leveln langsamer, weil sie weniger Frags erzielen und idR weniger (optionale) Ziele erfüllen, da sie draufgehen. Du kannst im MP wählen, ob du gegen Spieler antrittst, die maximal deinen Level haben oder gegen "open end"-Level. Da gute Spieler MP-Neulinge idR schnell "überleveln", solltest du daher zumeist auf Leute treffen, die keine "1337-ub0r-Fragger" sind. Als keine Sorge wegen der Nase, davon ab hat Nasenbluten noch keinen umgebracht.


 
Stimmt nicht wirklich. Jedenfalls nur sehr begrenzt. Die meisten XP gibts fürs Buffen und Supporten. Allein bei jedem Spawn kann ich schon alle meine Teammember buffen und bekomm je 75XP. Für Frags gibts nur etwa 25.
Das is eben nicht ein tumber Umnietshooter für Aimbots! Teamplay wird belohnt und auch verlangt. Egal welche Klasse man spielt, auch mit schwächerem Aim is man gut dabei solange man sich um seine Mates kümmert!

War ja bereits in QW so, dass die Supporter am Ende die meisten XP hatten und diesmal sind die Engis mit nem fetten ImbaDMGbuff (dachte ich hätt WoW hinter mir^^) dabei! Dafür muss man dann aber auch wirklich viel in Bewegung sein und was für sein Geld machen, nur Campen is nicht. Dh auch mal Klasse wechseln, wenns gebraucht wird, was ja nun sogar on the fly geht.


Edit: Botskill kann man doch auch höher drehen, oder nicht?


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2011)

Botskill geht bis auf Schwer. Kannste beim Starten des Spiels auswählen. PS: Macht Süchtig!


----------



## Taitan (12. Mai 2011)

hi,

Mal ne Frage: Wie "hoch" ist die Spielgeschwindigkeit?  Team Fortress 2 ist mir zu hektisch.


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2011)

Es geht mitunter auch Hektisch zu. Aber TF2 ist bedeutend schneller.


----------



## ChaoZ (12. Mai 2011)

Also ich werde mir das Spiel erstmal nicht kaufen. Der Grafikstil gefällt mir nicht, und ich stehe eher auf Military Shooter. Ich weiß, dass es in Brink nicht um's killen geht, sondern um's auf Objective zocken. Mir liegt's nicht, so in derselben Region wie Halo oder so… langweilig.


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2011)

Stimmt. Die Grafik von Brink ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Sieht in Live aber besser als auf den Videos aus. Videos sind von Konsolen Version. 
Vom Military hat sich Brink sich entfernt. Der einzige Shooter der sich so nennen darf ist Arma 2. 

Finde dass objective richtig Geil. Nirgends im Spiel werden die deine Tode und	Kills angezeigt. Freu mich auf Morgen, endlich Online Zocken.


----------



## ChaoZ (12. Mai 2011)

Ich nehm da Military eher als M16, Panzer und Uniform, also BFBC2. ^^ Es sieht schon interessant aus, das mit den Kills ist echt cool, dass diese anscheinend garnichts bedeuten. Falls mal wieder ein bisschen Geld übrig ist, wird's gekauft. Natürlich nicht teurer als 20€.


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2011)

Ich finde es manchmal bisschen blöd. Man könnte wenigstens am Ende der runde die kills einblenden und Tode weiterhin ausgeblendet lassen. 
Punkte vergabe finde ich auch gut. 100 für eine Wiederbelebung, 75 für Buffen (Waffe, Leben etc) und 25 für Kill. 5 dafür wenn du einen, der auf dem Boden liegt und auf Wiederbelebung wartet, abknallst. Das ist ab 16?! 
Ansich schon geil. Mal schauen wie es im MP ist.
Ich habe 30€ für bezahlt.


----------



## phila_delphia (12. Mai 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ...ich kenn das selber von früher und wenn ich mich manchmal... des öfteren.. ^^ in bc2 fluchen höre, so scheint mein wasser auch nach jahren noch nich so recht warm geworden zu sein xD


 
Haha! Das mit dem lauen Wasser gefällt mir . So gesehen bade ich gerade immer wieder im Eismeer . Nur: Mir solls beim Spielen ums Entspannen gehen und nicht um extra Frust. Daher gefällt mir das, was *PCGH_Marc* übers Leveln geschrieben hat.

Besonders gut, hört sich das an, was *Ulami* übers Unterstützen schreibt. Und auch, dass ich nicht immer meine kohe K/D sehen muss, wie *Leandros* (warst Du eigentlich die ganze Nacht online und am Spielen?!?!) berichtet.

Ja, das klingt insgesamt immer besser. Freu mich auf Morgen!

*@Leandros*: Wie ist denn der SP?! Macht es auch alleine/mit Bots Spaß?


----------



## kaepernickus (12. Mai 2011)

So habe jetzt gestern mal in die PS3-Version reingespielt.

Erstes Fazit, jeder Fan von "Enemy Territory" bzw. von "Splash Damage" dürfte bekommen was er sich erwartet hat plus frisches Setting, geiler Art-Style, Customization und SMART. 

Freue mich schon auf die PC Version.


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2011)

Ich hab fast durch gemacht 3h schlaf ist aber ein muss. 
Lässt sich auch mit Bots Spielen. Die KI geht in ordnung. Die kommunikation fehlt ein wenig. Man kann z.B nicht nach Munition schreien. Nervt ein bisschen. Man muss auch auf Schwer spielen, sonst ist es lächerlich. Außerdem eher die letzten Kampagne Mission, die sind bock Schwer!


----------



## Manoloco (12. Mai 2011)

Bin mir sicher die stats werden gesichert und irgendwann abrufbar. Ist vorläufig eine coole sache um die kill-geilen etwas abzuschrecken. Freu mich immer mehr auf Brink!


----------



## Bu11et (12. Mai 2011)

Leute passt auf, welche Details ihr hier preisgibt! Ansonsten Spoilerfunktion benutzen.


----------



## OCCenturion (12. Mai 2011)

Bei Amazon gibt es die UK Fassung für schlappe 30 Euro. Natürlich ist die Version in Englisch. Da ja die Aktivierung durch Steam notwendig ist, kann ich doch auch die deutschen Sprachdatein herunterladen oder? Wenn ja, dann würde ich es bestellen.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2011)

Jo. Musst es auf einen UK Steam Account registrieren und dir dann Schenken auf den Deutschen.
Ich habe es via Steam UK gekauft.


----------



## eVoX (12. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Jo. Musst es auf einen UK Steam Account registrieren und dir dann Schenken auf den Deutschen.
> Ich habe es via Steam UK gekauft.


 Warum so umständlich, einfach auf den deutschen Acc rauf und auf deutsch einstellen.


----------



## OCCenturion (12. Mai 2011)

Wenn das einfach über die Spracheinstellung machbar ist, dann wähle ich lieber diesen Weg. Neuer englischer Account....schenken lassen etc....wäre mir dann zu umständlich...werde es dann bestellen und berichten....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Mai 2011)

Spiele aus UK kannste idR problemlos aktivieren, auch die Sprachpakete sind da.


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2011)

Ok. Ich habe alle Spiele immer auf UK Acc's registriert. Hatte mit deutschem probleme. Kaufe jetzt aber alles über Steam UK, ist einfach und Preiswert.


----------



## Ulami (12. Mai 2011)

Habs gestern Nacht noch bei Amazon (vor-)bestellt. 40,23€ für Ösis. Naja, hoffentlich laden die paar Euro mehr wenigstens beim Entwickler, obwohl ich das bezweifel.

Hab gestern offline paar Stunden verbracht. Tolles Spiel! Aber bin ich der einzige, dem soviele Waffen auf die Nerven gehen? Aber mit keep shit simple scheint man beim Marketing leider zu unterliegen, weil die Kiddies ja immer mehr wollen. Dafür sind die Namen wenigstens geil, "Hjammerdeim" Schrotflinte


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2011)

Damit wirbt brink doch, das es millionen veränderungen gibt. Find ich nicht so schlimm, jeder Character ist einzigartig. Bei Waffen das gleiche


----------



## KILLTHIS (12. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Damit wirbt brink doch, das es millionen veränderungen gibt. Find ich nicht so schlimm, jeder Character ist einzigartig. Bei Waffen das gleiche


 
Das empfinde ich gerade als interessant. Kann man die Sachen auch einfärben? Dann wären Clanoutfits sogar prima möglich. Vielleicht denke ich da auch zu sehr an APB - da war es Gang und Gäbe, dass man sich die Logos überall hingepflastert hat. Ich will es endlich spielen, aber Steam lässt es leider noch nicht zu.


----------



## Shmendrick (12. Mai 2011)

Waaah wie könnt ihr alle schon Spielen,verdammt vorgestern bei D2D bestellt bzw gekauft als Download 27€^^ und immer noch keinen Key, sollen aber wohl bis heute Abend 20:00 raus sein


----------



## Ortonplayer (12. Mai 2011)

So, da ich kein Beta tester sein will, habe ich mir heute mal Brink auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise ,,besorgt,,

Und was soll ich sagen ? 11.2 , 11.3 , 11.5 , 11.5a ALLE probiert und  die performance ist unter aller sau. alles an außer AO. Indoor 30-40  FPS, Outdoor 20-30 FPS. Konnte auch in den optionen außstellen was ich  will, tut sich nichts. sehr sehr schade, da ich großen gefallen an dem  spiel gefunden habehttp://www.computerbase.de/forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif
warte jetzt erst mal ab, was da von AMD oder splash Damage noch kommt. ansonsten können sie mich mal kreuzweise.

na ja nächste woche kommt the witcher 2 und la noire und pes 2011 ist  auch noch da. sollten sie das problem mit den ati karten (wie kann man  das game SO!! releasen?) nicht in den griff bekommen hoffe ich das das  gamestudio schön schnell pleite geht
lächerlich.....


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2011)

Wenn alle Probleme mit AMD Karten haben liegt aber eher an AMD ;D

PS: Splash Damage arbeitet schon an einem Performance Patch.


----------



## slayerdaniel (12. Mai 2011)

Ortonplayer schrieb:


> trollpost


 
Erfahrungsberichte von Raubkopierern interessieren; wie in anderen Foren auch; hier keine Sau, diese Leute kann man meistens eh nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## ChaoZ (12. Mai 2011)

YouTube - Brink Lag Lag Lag o_O | Commentary (german/deutsch)
Das sagt denke ich mal alles zur momentanen Lage. Wird nicht gekauft.

*Ist aber Xbox 360!*


----------



## mkay87 (12. Mai 2011)

Wenn man wie ich eine NVIDIA Karte hat rennt das Spiel  Sehe da keinerlei Perfomanceprobleme.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Mai 2011)

*@ ChaoZ*

Der soll sich mal ne gescheite Leitung kaufen  Ich zocke es seit zwei Tagen geschäftlich wie privat und es laggt nicht.


----------



## ChaoZ (12. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ ChaoZ*
> 
> Der soll sich mal ne gescheite Leitung kaufen  Ich zocke es seit zwei Tagen geschäftlich wie privat und es laggt nicht.


 
Hätte erwähnen sollen das es Xbox 360 ist. ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Mai 2011)

Wer Shooter auf einer Konsole zockt, hat's eh nicht anders verdient  Sakrileg! Burn the witch!


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wer Shooter auf einer Konsole zockt, hat's eh nicht anders verdient  Sakrileg! Burn the witch!


 
! So ist richtig. ! Habe ich dem m4xFPS auch schön unters Video geklatscht 
Konsolen gehören eh alle in den restmüll. So Spiele wie Halo, Uncharted, Heavy Rain und Red Dead Redemption kann man auch aufem PC Zocken.


----------



## perforierer (12. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wer Shooter auf einer Konsole zockt, hat's eh nicht anders verdient  Sakrileg! Burn the witch!



Stimmt zwar, die Vids von m4xfps sind aber lohnenswert, er spielt wirklich brauchbar. Gibt nen schönen Medal of Honor Veriss von ihm. ^^


----------



## Ortonplayer (12. Mai 2011)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Erfahrungsberichte von Raubkopierern interessieren; wie in anderen Foren auch; hier keine Sau, diese Leute kann man meistens eh nicht ernst nehmen.


 hat nichts mit trollen zu tun. ich kaufe so gut wie jedes interessante spiel original. nur wenn es keine demo gibt muss man halt anders schauen ob es bei einem läuft oder nicht, schmeiße doch keine 40 euro zum fenster raus.
dein post ist daher ne ganze ecke trolliger^^


----------



## nulchking (12. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wenn alle Probleme mit AMD Karten haben liegt aber eher an AMD ;D
> 
> PS: Splash Damage arbeitet schon an einem Performance Patch.


 
Nöö es liegt nicht an AMD, bestimmt hat nVidia nur wieder ein bisschen die Entwickler geschmiert


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2011)

perforierer schrieb:


> Stimmt zwar, die Vids von m4xfps sind aber lohnenswert, er spielt wirklich brauchbar. Gibt nen schönen Medal of Honor Veriss von ihm. ^^


 
Stimmt. Schau mir die Spiele nie an, hör nur zu. Ist amüsant genug


----------



## KILLTHIS (12. Mai 2011)

So, gerade angespielt.
Läuft flüssig mit AMD-Karte (HD6950 CCC 11.4) alles auf Maximum - Gameplay fließend, macht einfach nur laune.  Die KI hat manchmal ihre 5 Sekunden, wo sie lieber blödsinn macht, aber gut, das kann ich verkraften. Die meiste Zeit bekommt man genug Action auf dem Bildschirm.

Mein Fazit: BOA EY.


----------



## shazalakazoo (13. Mai 2011)

Mal ne ganz doofe aber ungemein wichtige Frage: wie zum Teufel aktivier ich meinen Vorbesteller-Bonus-Content? Habs heute von Gamestop bekommen und n Key von denen gekriegt für den Unlock vom Spec-Ops Pack, aber wo und wie soll ich den eingeben??? Bei der Install sagt er (als ichs probiert hab) "hier den eigentlichen CD-Key zur Aktivierung des Spiels eingeben, keinen für Bonus-Inhalte"!!! ABER WO??? ich verzweifel..... HILFE!!!


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2011)

Öhm, bei Herrunterladbare Inhalte. Ist doch ein Menü punkt.


----------



## Zakuma (13. Mai 2011)

Hey,

Habe auch das Problem mit der Performance
Mein sys: 
Amd phenom 9850 @ 2,8Ghz
XfX AMD HD 6850 black Edition
5gb ram
Win 7 x64 

Habe vielleich 15~20fps, Schatten auf Mittel und Texturen auf Low
Sieht richtig besch...eiden aus.

Zudem sobald ich im Serverbrowser bin laagt es mit 1fps (

Bin diesbezüglich sehr enttäuscht, da sie das Spield dann doch besserä am 20. Haetten rausbringen sollen und dann ohne sowas


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2011)

Patch ist in arbeit. Aber die Performance bei die ist ja richtig mies. Mit meinem System habe ich immer wieder FPS Drops auf rund 30 runter. Nervig aber erträglich. Aber deine Performance ist nicht hinnehmbar. 
Warten auf dem Patch. -.-


----------



## Zakuma (13. Mai 2011)

Naja dein Sys ist ja noch etwas stärker als meines, ich hoffe der Patch kommt in den nächsten Tagen oder hoffentlich noch heute ^^ kommt aber eher unwahrscheinlich.
Da hab ich mir extra für heute freigenommen und dann sowas :-/  was solls 
*Tee trink* dann wird jetzt entspannt bis es läuft


----------



## RapToX (13. Mai 2011)

hmpf, ich hoffe wirklich, dass das spiel auf meinem zweit-pc läuft. der erfüllt nämlich nur die minimal anforderungen 
ansonsten muß ich bis zum urlaub warten, bis ich das spiel dann mal gescheit zocken kann


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2011)

Splash Damage hat gesagt sie haben angepeilt den Patch noch Heute oder dieses Wochenende zum Download bereitstellen. Hier zum Nachlesen: http://m.pcgh.de/(S(edlixq55nxbjewi4o4mv0a45))/News/Articleviewer.aspx?id=824405


----------



## kaepernickus (13. Mai 2011)

nulchking schrieb:


> Nöö es liegt nicht an AMD, bestimmt hat nVidia nur wieder ein bisschen die Entwickler geschmiert


 
Doch liegt es zumindest teilweise schon. ATi's OpenGL-Schwäche war schon immer eklatant. Allerdings gab es in den letzten Jahren praktisch keine OpenGL-Titel mehr, weshalb das Problem vergessen wurde.

... und nein BRINK ist nichtmal "The Way It's Meant To Be Played"


----------



## Bullveyr (13. Mai 2011)

MrSesc schrieb:


> ... und nein BRINK ist nichtmal "The Way It's Meant To Be Played"


Wobei das Zitat wohl sehr gut zu Brink passt.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Mai 2011)

Das Game sieht sehr interessant aus muss ich sagen...athmosphärischer als Crysis 2...auf jedenfall.


----------



## mrfloppy (13. Mai 2011)

moin zusammen,

hat einer ne ahnung wie man da in den multiplayer reinkommt??? ich schnall das vom aufbau irgendwie noch nicht ganz  !
hm also mit dem multiplayer hab ich gefunden aber schön das das süiel abkackt bzw ich nen crash bekomme wegen angeblichen treiberabsturz der graka (gtx560 ti) wo ich den aktuellsten treiber für drauf habe ! andere spiele laufen ohne probleme durch


----------



## eVoX (13. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mir eben ein Video der ersten Mission angeschaut, und ja, erinnert mich an das Moorhuhn Spiel CoD, hat das Spiel eigentlich ne KI spendiert bekommen
Gegner NPCs und die eigenen sind so stroh dumm, lassen sich sehr oft einfach abknallen oder laufen nebeneinen stumfp vorbei, da kommt man ja aus dem facepalmen nicht mehr raus, grottig.
Das Beste am Brink war bis jetzt der Trailer.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2011)

@mfloppy
hehe, du kommst nicht in den multiplayer, ICH dagegen finde nicht die solo-playereinstellungen. ich 
finde die menuauswahl auch sehr unübersichtlich bzw. schlecht beschrieben wo der unerschied sein soll. habe bisher immer mit anderen gezockt, macht schon nen heidenspass, aaaaber in die solosachen wollt ich wenigstens mal reinschauen...

ansonsten läuft das spiel seeeehr flüssig , keine lags etc.; nvidia treiber hab ich noch den 266.66

ps.: und ich kann mich bisher, die paar stunden, nicht beschweren, okm teamplay is teilweise noch übungsbedürftig, aber die klassen übernehmen ihre jobs, ich zb. bin immer fleißig am heilen


----------



## Zakuma (13. Mai 2011)

stellt einfach statt internet auf solo um ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KILLTHIS (13. Mai 2011)

So, laut STEAM 6 Stunden gespielt, beide Kampagnen im Solo durch, die Challenges soweit durchgemacht, dass ich alle Waffen und Upgrades freigeschaltet habe. Ich mache erst mal eine Pause und checke dann mal den Multiplayer. Ich hoffe, dass hier die Langzeitmotivation bleibt.


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2011)

Bin in 2 	Tagen level 20 geworden.


----------



## phila_delphia (13. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Bin in 2 	Tagen level 20 geworden.


 
Wundert mich nicht, so ausdauernd wie Du darangesessen bist - zumindest dem grünen Punkt zufolge, der hier im Forum neben Deinem Avatar seit zwei Tagen konstant grün leuchtet...  

Machts denn noch Spaß? Und was hast Du mehr gespielt - online oder offline?

Grüße


----------



## Rizzard (13. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab mir grad mal ein Gameplay-Video angesehen und muss sagen.....wuääähhh.

Tausende von weißen Schriften über den Mitstreitern, manche werden leuchtend markiert, alles viel zu überladen und ein optischer Grauß.
Ich denke Brink wird bei mir vorerst nicht auf der Platte landen. Der Style sagt mir auch nicht wirklich zu. Sieht wie ein Teenieshooter aus.

Ich denke im LAN wäre es was wert.


----------



## Zakuma (13. Mai 2011)

Waaas?! Offline mit diesen Bots schaffe ich nichtmal die 2. mission meine mates sind strohdoof und nuja die gegner auch nur das wenn sie mich anvisieren sofort toeten und keiner meiner mates auch nur anstalten mach dagegen was zu tun -.- warte jetzt auf 2 Freunde die sich das jetzt auch gekauft haben und zocken dann zusamm

SO haben jetzt ein Problem wir wollen zu 3. den Co Op Modus zocken nur wenn einer aufmacht finden wir seinen Server meist nicht :-/ dahe wir können nicht connecten er spielt dann alleine gegen Bots aber auf Normalen Internet Server gehts aber da können wir dann nicht alleine zu 3. zocken

Weiß da jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:
			
		

> Wundert mich nicht, so ausdauernd wie Du darangesessen bist - zumindest dem grünen Punkt zufolge, der hier im Forum neben Deinem Avatar seit zwei Tagen konstant grün leuchtet...
> 
> Machts denn noch Spaß? Und was hast Du mehr gespielt - online oder offline?
> 
> Grüße



HeHe. Ja, mir macht Brink tierisch Spaß. Wird mich wohl bis zum release von BF3 beschäftigen. Hoffe sie nerzen noch die kinderkrankheiten aus! Manche sind etwas Peinlich. 

@vorposter
Die zweite Mission ist die Schwerste. Mach mit der dritten weiter. Habe die Zweite auch nicht 

Edit: Ports freigegeben? Blockt die Firewall? Denke der bezieht sich auf LAN. Versuchs mit Hamachi. 

PS: Dass Spiel hat ein Lan Modus. Mal aufgefallen? I love Splash Damage


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. Mai 2011)

Ich dachte du willst Rang 50 bei BFBC2 werden bis BF3


----------



## Bu11et (13. Mai 2011)

Meins ist endlich da  .

Werd erstmal instalieren. Aber wo zum geier ist da der Key für die zusätzlichen Inhalte ?


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2011)

Das auch. Verdammt, zu viele Spiele, zu wenig Zeit. 
Brink, BFBC2 bis level 50, Starcraft 2 Dia Liga. Warum hat der Tag nur 24h -__-

Edit: 





			
				Jefim schrieb:
			
		

> Meins ist endlich da  .
> 
> Werd erstmal instalieren. Aber wo zum geier ist da der Key für die zusätzlichen Inhalte ?



Glückwunsch. Bin in 45 Minuten im TS, dann können wir Zocken.


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2011)

Löschen bitte


----------



## phila_delphia (13. Mai 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ich dachte du willst Rang 50 bei BFBC2 werden bis BF3


 
So fleißig wie Leandros in den letzten zwei Tagen und Nächten war, wird er das locker nebenher machen  .

@Leandros: Besonders gefällt mir, dass es Dir so Spaß macht, das läßt mich hoffen. Apropos hoffen. Ich hoffe die Post kommt bald und bringt mein Päcken...

Grüße


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2011)

Wenn du Battlefield magst, wirst du auch Brink mögen.

Bei Brink sind die Ziele allerdings anspruchsvoller.


----------



## Bu11et (13. Mai 2011)

BTW:

Alle die Lust auf bischen Geselschaft beim zocken haben sind herzlich eingeladen .

Für die TS3-IP bitte per PN bei mir Melden.

Denke je mehr, desto besser . Ansonten sieht man sich auf der Ark  muhahaha .


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2011)

Mein Brink (Nr. 2 mit Packung) habe ich auch.


----------



## Novorapid (13. Mai 2011)

Dann mal gz das de es nun hast
Hab meins direkt bei steam gekauft
Evtl sieht man sich ja
Oder kannst mir mal deinen steam namen sagen


----------



## strelok (13. Mai 2011)

He Leute. 
Ich will mir heute Brink im Laden kaufen. Zahlt es sich aus, oder ist es nur ein Griff ins Klo?


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2011)

Ärgert mich aber. Hatte für 30€ bei D2D bestellt. Wurde gestern Storniert. Nun durfte ich es bei blöd markt kaufen. 20€ mehr bezahlt. Scheiß D2D, nächstes mal wieder Steam UK! Da läuft alled Top!



			
				strelok schrieb:
			
		

> He Leute.
> Ich will mir heute Brink im Laden kaufen. Zahlt es sich aus, oder ist es nur ein Griff ins Klo?



Magst du battlefield? Bist du kill geil?


----------



## Zakuma (13. Mai 2011)

Warum 2x Brink?

Und ich denke das Brink wenn du Fan von etwas anspruchsvolleren MP SHootern bis nd nicht nur pewpew alleingang oneshot shooter dann ist es kein Griff ist Klo (:


----------



## Novorapid (13. Mai 2011)

Jo das mit D2D soll mit brink echt schlimm sein
Obwohl sie es doch noch gradebiegen wollten oder?


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2011)

Novorapid schrieb:
			
		

> Jo das mit D2D soll mit brink echt schlimm sein
> Obwohl sie es doch noch gradebiegen wollten oder?



5€ waren es glaub ich. Nicht drauf geachtet. Trotzdem ne frechheit. 

Das erste Brink ist ne vorführ Version. Bin nur über Offline Level 20 gekommen. Muss gleich neu anfangen.


----------



## strelok (13. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Magst du battlefield? Bist du kill geil?


 
Ja ich bin Kill-Geil, ****-geil..... Naja, dann wird´s gekauft. Hab heute eh nichts mehr besseres zu tun.


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2011)

strelok schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich bin Kill-Geil, ****-geil..... Naja, dann wird´s gekauft. Hab heute eh nichts mehr besseres zu tun.



Wenn du kill geil bist, kauf es nicht. Die werden dir nicht einmal angezeigt.


----------



## perforierer (13. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Edit: Ports freigegeben? Blockt die Firewall? Denke der bezieht sich auf LAN. Versuchs mit Hamachi.
> 
> PS: Dass Spiel hat ein Lan Modus. Mal aufgefallen? I love Splash Damage


 
Soweit ich es verstanden habe ist das aber doch kein echter Lanmodus, man braucht nämlich bei Spielstart eine Inetverbindung zum Masterserver...


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2011)

W00T?! Ok. Mal testen. 

Ich will Brink Zocken. Scheiss Steam Installation


----------



## phila_delphia (13. Mai 2011)

Es ist da  Es ist da


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Es ist da  Es ist da


 
Glückwunsch! Könnt mich ja mal bei Steam Adden, dann können wa zusammen Zocken. Mein Name is "moustione"


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Mai 2011)

meins ist auch angekommen, leider bin ich auf arbeit und kanns nachher bei der post um die ecke abholen 
die kennen mich dort in der filliale (stammkunde und so *g*) und solange hinter mir nicht 100 leute schlange stehen wühlen die sich auch durch die rollcontainer die der dhl fahrer 2 sec vorher reingeschoben hat, dafür gibts an ostern etc...  dann auch ma ne packung hachez blätter oder so für die leute


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2011)

Gab grade über Steam einen zweiten Patch. Mal schauen ob die MP Laggs weg sind!


----------



## Novorapid (13. Mai 2011)

Is bestimmt der ati hotfix denk ich mal


----------



## iNFAMOUS (13. Mai 2011)

Über diverse Konsolenbefehle ist es jetzt angenehm flüssig spielbar, aber dennoch keine Lösung für die Ewigkeit. Da muss was nachgereicht werden.


----------



## slayerdaniel (13. Mai 2011)

Novorapid schrieb:


> Jo das mit D2D soll mit brink echt schlimm sein
> Obwohl sie es doch noch gradebiegen wollten oder?


 
Also ich kann nicht mehr klagen, pünktlich heut nacht zum Release gabs den Key, habe 25 Euro bezahlt. Die Infos waren zwischendurch verwirrend, da einige Keys schon frühzeitig raus geschickt wurden, aber 15 Euro gespart, gleiche Vorbestellerboni wie Amazon, was will man mehr?


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2011)

iNFAMOUS schrieb:
			
		

> Über diverse Konsolenbefehle ist es jetzt angenehm flüssig spielbar, aber dennoch keine Lösung für die Ewigkeit. Da muss was nachgereicht werden.



Wo hast du die Befehle her? Gib mal bitte preis


----------



## phila_delphia (13. Mai 2011)

Also dank Leandros Hilfe ist der Einstieg geschafft. Am Anfang echt etwas unübersichtlich, aber das Spiel mach richtig Spaß! Ich denke, damit kann ich etliche Stunden verbringen. Das Beste ist, dass es selbst bei mir richtig gut läuft (halt ohne Umgebungsverdeckung) aber sonst. Top!

Das Zielbasierte bringts

Grüße


----------



## Ulami (13. Mai 2011)

Bei mir hats die Post nimmer geschafft... Aber ich hab den Amazon code. Kann ich mit ner Sicherheitskopie ausm Netz installieren und dennoch online spielen?


----------



## Pravasi (13. Mai 2011)

Aber natürlich!


----------



## b0s (13. Mai 2011)

Du brauchst dafür nichtmal ne Sicherheitskopie, da es ein Steamworkstitel ist kannst du das Spiel nach eingabe des Keys auch einfach vollständig über Steam saugen.


----------



## littledevil85ds (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde das Spiel richtig gut.
Nur eine Frage. Wie funktioniert der
Coop Modus ? Wenn ich einen Freund einlade
kommt immer Server Antwortet nicht.
Firewall nutzen wir beide nicht.


----------



## Bu11et (13. Mai 2011)

Ulami schrieb:


> Bei mir hats die Post nimmer geschafft... Aber ich hab den Amazon code. Kann ich mit ner Sicherheitskopie ausm Netz installieren und dennoch online spielen?


 
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist der Amazone-Code nur für das Psycho-Pack. Der eigentliche Key zur Freischaltung des Games liegt in der Verpackung. Zumindestens war das bei mir so.

€dit @ littledevile: Da bist du nicht der einzige. Offensichtlich hat bis jetzt noch keiner herrausgefunden, wie man mit seinen Leute zusammen dadeln kann, ohne auf einen Publicserver joinen zu müssen .


----------



## Ulami (13. Mai 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist der Amazone-Code nur für das Psycho-Pack. Der eigentliche Key zur Freischaltung des Games liegt in der Verpackung. Zumindestens war das bei mir so.


 
Is bei mir leider auch so. Na, dann geh ich eben noch bissl offline üben. Danke trotzdem


----------



## iNFAMOUS (13. Mai 2011)

seta com_showFPS 1
seta r_useMotionBlur 0
seta r_shadows 0
seta r_useHBAO 0
seta r_softParticles 0
seta r_useHighQualityPostProcess 0
seta r_usethreadedrenderer 2

In die autoexec.cfg wo auch die brinkconfig.cfg ist. Von min. 20 fps auf min. 40 fps hochgegangen bei mir.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2011)

Mal ne Frage: ich hab im Multiplayer nach kurzer SPielzeit plötzlich keinen Ton mehr, wenn ich dann ins Hauptmenü rausgehe, ist der Ton wieder da - hat das Problem auch sonst noch jemand?

Ach ja: ich hab nen Schalldämpfer freigeschaltet und montiert, aber die Waffe klingt immer noch "laut" - ist das normal?


----------



## xN1c0 (13. Mai 2011)

Ich hab leider ziemlich nervige Grafikfehler bei jeder Qualitätsstufe... alles ist in Kacheln unterteilt und die Umrandung flimmert stark.
Alle Treiber sind aktuell.

System:
x6 1090t
msi FXA - GD 70
hd 4890

Weiß vielleicht einer von euch worans liegen könnte?


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2011)

Ich habe noch ne bessere Config zusammen gebastelt. 


```
seta com_machineSpec 3
execMachineSpec
seta r_fullscreen 1
seta com_showFPS 1
seta r_useMotionBlur 0
seta r_multiSamples 16
seta r_useAntiAliasing 16
seta image_anisotropy 16
seta image_filter GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR
seta r_shadows 0
seta r_useHBAO 0
seta r_softParticles 0
seta r_useHighQualityPostProcess 0
seta r_usePortals 1
seta r_useOptimizedShadows 1
seta s_useOcclusion 1
seta s_numberOfSpeakers 2
seta com_bootLogo 0
seta g_skipParticles 0
seta r_useThreadedRenderer 2
```



Herbboy schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: ich hab im Multiplayer nach kurzer  SPielzeit plötzlich keinen Ton mehr, wenn ich dann ins Hauptmenü  rausgehe, ist der Ton wieder da - hat das Problem auch sonst noch  jemand?
> 
> Ach ja: ich hab nen Schalldämpfer freigeschaltet und montiert, aber die Waffe klingt immer noch "laut" - ist das normal?


 
Das ist Normal auf einer bestimmten Map. Ist verbuggt -__-



xN1c0 schrieb:


> Ich hab leider ziemlich nervige Grafikfehler bei  jeder Qualitätsstufe... alles ist in Kacheln unterteilt und die  Umrandung flimmert stark.
> Alle Treiber sind aktuell.
> 
> System:
> ...


 
Anti Alliasing eingeschaltet? Wenn nicht, mal einschalten oder per Treiber erzwingen!


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2011)

Also, ich meine ich hätte das mit dem fehlenden SOund schon auf zwei Maps gehabt ^^  Oder meinst Du jetzt das mit dem "lauten" Schalldämpfer?


Ach ja: was bedeutet ein Headset-Symbol neben meinem Namen in der Punkteübersicht?


----------



## xN1c0 (13. Mai 2011)

@ Leandros
AA ist an hilft aber leider nicht :/


----------



## Bu11et (13. Mai 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich meine ich hätte das mit dem fehlenden SOund schon auf zwei Maps gehabt ^^  Oder meinst Du jetzt das mit dem "lauten" Schalldämpfer?
> 
> 
> Ach ja: was bedeutet ein Headset-Symbol neben meinem Namen in der Punkteübersicht?


 
Das Soundproblemm ist bei dir keines Wegs ein Einzelfall, sondern ein bekanntes Problemm. Was den Schaldi angeht jann ich nicht viel zu sagen, da ich die selbst noch nicht ausprobiert habe und es eigentlich auch nicht vor hatte .
Das Headsetsymbol signalisiert, dass du ein menschlicher Spieler und kein NPC bist .


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich meine ich hätte das mit dem fehlenden SOund schon auf zwei Maps gehabt ^^  Oder meinst Du jetzt das mit dem "lauten" Schalldämpfer?
> 
> 
> Ach ja: was bedeutet ein Headset-Symbol neben meinem Namen in der Punkteübersicht?


 
Nein, meine das mit dem Sound. Ist bei dir alles weg, oder hört man noch leise die Musik?



> @ Leandros
> AA ist an hilft aber leider nicht :/



Jetzt ist die Frage, wie? Im Spiel oder per Treiber forciert?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2011)

Wegen des Sounds: bei einer Map war die Musik noch zu hören, bei einer anderen war alles stumm. Aber jetzt weiß ich ja, dass es ein Bug ist.


@Jefim: ach so, wieso steht so was denn nicht einfach in der Anleitung?   Aber wieso hab nur ICH das Symbol? Das macht ja gar keinen Sinn, ich weiß ja selber, dass ich kein Bot bin ^^


----------



## xN1c0 (13. Mai 2011)

@Leandros

Hab beides probiert, bringt allerdings keine Besserung


----------



## Bu11et (13. Mai 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wegen des Sounds: bei einer Map war die Musik noch zu hören, bei einer anderen war alles stumm. Aber jetzt weiß ich ja, dass es ein Bug ist.
> 
> 
> @Jefim: ach so, wieso steht so was denn nicht einfach in der Anleitung?   Aber wieso hab nur ICH das Symbol? Das macht ja gar keinen Sinn, ich weiß ja selber, dass ich kein Bot bin ^^


 
Frag mich nicht, hab das Game nicht programiert . Allerdings hätten die das natürlich im Handbuch erwähnen können. Fals das auch im MP der Fall ist, dann ist das warscheinlich nur zur Erkennung, dass man seinen Namen sofort sieht .


----------



## Meeresgeist (13. Mai 2011)

xN1c0 schrieb:


> @ Leandros
> AA ist an hilft aber leider nicht :/




Hab das selbe Problem wie xN1c0 hab lauter Kacheln und FPS an die 15 konstant sieht aus wie Arsch und Friedrich.
Neueste Treiber 11.5.Hoffe die sind schon am Flicken von diesem Problem die Programmierer, so kann mas mal net lassen
Wette bei Nvidia gehts wieder ohne Probs. Oft immer das gleiche  wenn D-Day is(So nenne ich immer den Release Tag) dann muß was gehn und dann geschlampt.

gruß Meeresgeist


----------



## Zakuma (13. Mai 2011)

Wie mach ich das genau mit der config wo kopier ich das genau rein und läd das automatisch oder wie? Und was stellen die einstellungen genau an?


----------



## xN1c0 (13. Mai 2011)

@Meeresgeist
Geteiltes Leid ist ja bekanntlich halbes Leid 

Hab grad gespielt und konnte die Feinde nicht sehen... eins Spiel später gings wieder o.O


----------



## DarkMo (13. Mai 2011)

gibts denn heut kein spiel mehr, was ordentlich den markt erreicht? oO scheinbar gibts kein optionsmenu, wenn alles in ner cfg datei eingestellt werden muss, überall wieder bugmurks ohne ende... zum glück kann ich warten und lausche erstmal den leiden der ungeduldigen, bevor ich zuschlage ^^ berichtet, enns spielbar geworden is xD


----------



## Shmendrick (14. Mai 2011)

Naja patch da und einihe Server lagen extrem obwohl die bei mir ne Ping von 50-60 haben,denke pendelt sich langsam einn wenn alles Up to date ist.

Was mich eher nervt ist das einige so dumm zum Spielen sind das es wieder weh tut,wenn ich als Soldat und Munilieferant so drauf wär wie die heiler zum teil hätte keiner aufm feld mehr Munni nach ner Minute.Was mir gefällt is das Setting für die Waffen das man die Aufgaben erledigen kann und so and die Uogrades rankommt recht einfach,das nimmt das Kiddie gefarme ausm Spiel und fördert das teamplay.


----------



## Bu11et (14. Mai 2011)

Epic Fail 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulami (14. Mai 2011)

Yeah free DLC announced 

Brink Updates Live, Free DLC Coming | Splash Damage


----------



## Zakuma (14. Mai 2011)

Ja toll :-/

Habs mir extra bei Steam gekauft weil da stand irgend eine DLC Gratis dazu ...


----------



## Sixxer (14. Mai 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Offensichtlich hat bis jetzt noch keiner herrausgefunden, wie man mit seinen Leute zusammen dadeln kann, ohne auf einen Publicserver joinen zu müssen


Nennt sich das nicht privates Match? Irgendwie hatte ich sowas gelesen im Menue.


Herbboy schrieb:


> hat das Problem auch sonst noch jemand?


Ja ich. Aber nicht immer.


----------



## Zakuma (14. Mai 2011)

Die haben nen Patch rausgebracht oder? Bei mir läuft es zumindest wesentlich besser (: 
Und hat wer die Ports die man öffnen muss?


----------



## iNFAMOUS (14. Mai 2011)

27015,27016,8766

Wer Lust auf paar ernste Runden Brink hat, sollte dieser Steamgruppe beitreten Steam Community :: Group :: BRINK PCW FINDER
Hier treffen sich europäische Brinkspieler und verabreden sich zu clan wars.


----------



## Bu11et (14. Mai 2011)

Is ne nette Sache mit der Steamgruppe. Aber ich wär ja dafür, dass wir alle ausm Forum intern mal alle zusammentrommeln. Das würde sicherlich auch schon reicehn .

Btw. Wenn ich mich nicht irre gabs gestern gleich 3 Updates wodurch schon viele Problemme behoben wurden . Nach der Portfreigabe funktioniert auch das mit einander spielen problemmlos.


----------



## slayerdaniel (14. Mai 2011)

Soeben Parkour 3 Sterne Challenge gemeistert


----------



## Bu11et (14. Mai 2011)

Ich will dich ja nicht entmutigen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb3cme7BraI


----------



## Shmendrick (14. Mai 2011)

Hmm im Moment isses extrem laggy selbst auf Servern mit ner 30-50er Ping.Parcour hab ich grad mal Part 1 gemacht das hat mir schon gereicht,teil 2mach ich net Schalldämpfer hab ich durch vorbesteller^^Aber Rekord für liegt im Moment bei 18sek.

Ansonsten hab ich die andern Sachen auf 2 freigeschaltet,grad den Bot beschützen war nervig auf Stufe 2 Solo,besonders die Klassenmission war zum Kotzen auf 2 weil die KI Strunzendumm ist.

@Infamus euch kann man leider nur auf Einladung Joinen


----------



## iNFAMOUS (14. Mai 2011)

Wer Interesse hat einfach mich adden.

steam: famousamous


----------



## RapToX (14. Mai 2011)

so, habs jetzt auch 
was mich nach dem einlegen der cd schon genervt hat: man kann bei der installation keine englische sprache auswählen -> fail...
naja, also wohl erstmal auf deutsch installieren und dann die englischen sprachdateien laden.

jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass das spiel auch auf meinem pc läuft. oder wurden die angeblichen performanceprobleme mit ati karten schon behoben?


----------



## Zakuma (14. Mai 2011)

@Raptox

Zum Teil also es wurd nen Patch reingeschoben dadurch läuft es zumindest bei mir schonma doppelt so gut FPS mäßig her (: weiß nicht wie es bei anderen ist habe ne XFX HD 6850 BE und spiele auf Mid Text. und Mid Shadow


----------



## RapToX (14. Mai 2011)

spiel läuft glücklicherweise auf dem lahmen pc hier. hab zwar alles auf low stehen, aber das ist nicht weiter tragisch, hauptsache es läuft flüssig 
allerdings stockt bei den videos der sound wirklich extrem. bei den ingame-cutscenes jedoch nicht. ist das nur bei mir so oder ist das problem bekannt?

ansonsten macht das spiel schon mal einen soliden eindruck. muß mich erstmal zurechtfinden, noch ist alles etwas verwirrend^^


----------



## Bu11et (14. Mai 2011)

Die Soundproblemme sind leider kein Einzelfall . Bei mir verschwindet der Sound im MP auch einfach so.


----------



## littledevil85ds (14. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich jetzt diese Ports freigebe im Router 27015,27016,8766 ?
Funktioniert dann das Coop spielen ?

Habe es gerade ebend getestet.
Ports Freigeben und alles funktioniert bestens 

Danke Leute


----------



## Bu11et (14. Mai 2011)

littledevil85ds schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt diese Ports freigebe im Router 27015,27016,8766 ?
> Funktioniert dann das Coop spielen ?


 
Bei mir und Leandros hats funktioniert .


----------



## DarkMo (14. Mai 2011)

das spiel intressiert mich ja schon, aber meint ihr, mit meinem rechner is das überhaupt zum laufen zu bewegen? speziell halt die rotzige 240 da. hab aber auch wenig bock (wenns denn alles gut gepatched wird) dann ggf noch 2 3 monate zu warten, bis ich mir ne ordentliche graka leisten kann ><


----------



## Bu11et (14. Mai 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> das spiel intressiert mich ja schon, aber meint ihr, mit meinem rechner is das überhaupt zum laufen zu bewegen? speziell halt die rotzige 240 da. hab aber auch wenig bock (wenns denn alles gut gepatched wird) dann ggf noch 2 3 monate zu warten, bis ich mir ne ordentliche graka leisten kann ><


 
Also empfehlen würd ich dir das ganz erlich nicht. Dazu ist die Performance noch zu shclecht und dei Anforderungen halt zu hoch.Aber wenn dudich schon für eine neue Graka etscheidest, dann würde ich dir die HD 6850 empfehlen. Ist vom P/L Verhältnis her super und mehr als ausreichend um Brink zu spielen. Ansinsten natürlic zur einer GeForce greifen ^^.


----------



## phila_delphia (14. Mai 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> das spiel intressiert mich ja schon, aber meint ihr, mit meinem rechner is das überhaupt zum laufen zu bewegen? speziell halt die rotzige 240 da. hab aber auch wenig bock (wenns denn alles gut gepatched wird) dann ggf noch 2 3 monate zu warten, bis ich mir ne ordentliche graka leisten kann ><


 
Wenn ich mich nicht komplett täusche, dann kann man deine 240Gt Desktop ganz grob mit der gtx285m in meinem Notebook vergleichen. Damit müsste es schon laufen. Nvidia hat auch die Rucklprobleme nicht. Ich spiele:

Texturen hoch, Schatten mittel, sonst alles "on" außer Umgebungsverdeckung (die man ohnehin überhaupt nicht wahrnimmt - kein Vergleich zu C2) insgesamt habe ich konstant 50fps. Also nur Mut.

Grüße

Schau mal im G***star Technik Check (Sorry PCGH ich kaufe nur Euch, aber im Internet benehme ich mich manchmal daneben), da steht ausführlich, was geht und was nicht. Da siehst Du auch, dass bei Brink Einiges am Prozessor hängt und der sollte bei Dir kein völliges Problem sein...


----------



## Tobucu (14. Mai 2011)

Das Game sieht ja schon mal nicht schlecht aus.
Kann man eigentlich auch weibliche Charaktere erstellen?


----------



## Bu11et (14. Mai 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich auch weibliche Charaktere erstellen?


 
Nein ^^

Das wirds auch so nicht geben . Ich denke warum erklärt sich von selbst .


----------



## Leandros (14. Mai 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Nein ^^
> 
> Das wirds auch so nicht geben . Ich denke warum erklärt sich von selbst .


 
Bullet, Bullet, Bullet. 
Fände ich aber eigentlich noch ne gute Option!

Postet ma eure Typen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulami (14. Mai 2011)

Mädels gibts leider nicht, wieso hat mir bisher keiner vernünftig erklären können. Wirkt halt leider etwas engstirnig und bestätigt überholte Rollenbilder in vielen, meist männlichen Köpfen. Soviel zur Sozialkritik
Ich hätt sicher auch viel Spaß weiblichen Heavy gehabt


----------



## Leandros (14. Mai 2011)

Ulami schrieb:


> Ich hätt sicher auch viel Spaß weiblichen Heavy gehabt


 
Uähhhh!


----------



## xN1c0 (14. Mai 2011)

@ Leandros 
mein Kerl sieht so aus, mit den großen komm ich gar nicht klar


----------



## RapToX (14. Mai 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Schau mal im G***star Technik Check (Sorry PCGH ich kaufe nur Euch, aber im Internet benehme ich mich manchmal daneben), da steht ausführlich, was geht und was nicht. Da siehst Du auch, dass bei Brink Einiges am Prozessor hängt und der sollte bei Dir kein völliges Problem sein...


laut dem test läuft ruckelt es mit einem a64 x2 6000+ stark, was aber totaler käse ist. bei mir läufts in kombination mit einer hd5670 flüssig ...


btw: hier mal meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobucu (14. Mai 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Nein ^^
> 
> Das wirds auch so nicht geben . Ich denke warum erklärt sich von selbst .


 
Das ist schade. Hätte denen wohl auch zu viel Arbeit gemacht das zu programmieren.

Ich schaue lieber einen weiblichen Charakter auf den Arsch als einem Typen.


----------



## DarkMo (14. Mai 2011)

geplant is ne 6950, die hälfte hab ich schon beisammen ><
na ich schau einfach mal. wenns mich zu sehr drängt, werd ichs halt mal riskieren. da es das game ja auch mit datenträger gibt, hab ich da nich soo nen problem mit steam ^^


----------



## Bu11et (15. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal mein Homie .

€dit: Für alle, die immer noch Problemme mit der Perfomance haben und eine AMD-Karten besitzen kann der Hotfix Abhilfe schaffen!


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Mai 2011)

Einfach ein richtig gelungenes Spiel! Verdient den Namen Multiplayer. Hier spielt man wirklich nicht nur für sich, sondern gemeinsam. Keine K/D Rate demotiviert oder verlockt zum Alleingang (je nachdem) und abgesehen davon geht es ohne das Team einfach nicht voran. Das liegt nemeb den klassenspezifischen Zielen auch daran, dass jeder Charakter eine Fähigkeit hat, mit der er den anderen Teammitgleidern nützen kann... In meinen Augen würdigen manche Tests das nicht ausreichend. Schade!


----------



## KornDonat (16. Mai 2011)

Moin,

Hab mir Brink am Samstag geholt und muss schon sagen das es nach ein paar Stunden Eingewöhnung echt Spaß macht 
Wenn jetzt noch ein Patch kommt der die Soundbugs behebt und das ganze Game ein wenig flüssiger laufen lässt dann ist es ein echt geniales Spiel.


----------



## STER187 (16. Mai 2011)

Hei,

also eins sei gesagt: Brink ist sowas von spitze 
sowas hats noch nicht gegeben und ich bin froh, dass es entwickelt wurde...gehört ja einiges an Mut dazu nur auf Teamplay zu vertraun 

BTW: hat keiner von euch am WE Verbindungsfehler gehabt? bin ständig (98%) aus den Sessions gefogen im Inet.
eeeeecht nervig...
paar Grafik-Bugs hab ich auch schon entdeckt.. hoffe da kommt in kürze ein Patch..

mfg


----------



## phila_delphia (16. Mai 2011)

iNFAMOUS schrieb:


> 27015,27016,8766


 
Diese Ports hast Du an Deinem Router fregegeben?! Jfim hat mir geholfen (DANKE NOCHMAL!) und bei mir hat es geklappt.

Grüße


----------



## Bu11et (16. Mai 2011)

Freut mich sehr, dass das Game hier doch noch etwas an Beliebtheit gewonnen hat! Galt ja seid der Ankündigung als Underdog in der Shooter-Branche. Und auch wens noch einige Kinderkrankheiten mit sich trägt, denke ich das game hat eine Große Zukunft. Wird nicht umsonst bereits in der ESL dabei sein.

@STER187: Zu den Verbindugsproblemmen kann ich nichts sagen . Habe auch desöfteren gespielt aber nichts derartiges gehabt. Scheinbar ein neues Problemchen entdeckt. Was hast du den für eine Inet-Leitung?

@Phil (ichd arf dich doch Phil nennen ^^?): Keine Ursache! Helfe da wo ich kann .

@ll: Ihr könnt ja eure nicks hier Posten. Ich werde diese zusammentragen und im Startpost editieren. Dann können wir zusammen dadeln .


----------



## Leandros (16. Mai 2011)

Ich kann Brink immer noch nicht Online Zocken ... muss mich mit dem Offline Modus mit Bots zufriedengeben. Trotzdem ein geiles Spiel!


----------



## KornDonat (16. Mai 2011)

> @ll: Ihr könnt ja eure nicks hier Posten. Ich werde diese zusammentragen und im Startpost editieren. Dann können wir zusammen dadeln .


 
Finde ich gut die Idee 

Steam Acc: KornDonat


----------



## phila_delphia (16. Mai 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Freut mich sehr, dass das Game hier doch noch etwas an Beliebtheit gewonnen hat! Galt ja seid der Ankündigung als Underdog in der Shooter-Branche. Und auch wens noch einige Kinderkrankheiten mit sich trägt, denke ich das game hat eine Große Zukunft. Wird nicht umsonst bereits in der ESL dabei sein...
> 
> @Phil (ich darf dich doch Phil nennen ^^?): Keine Ursache! Helfe da wo ich kann .


 
@Jefim: Ja, das darfst Du gerne!

@Leandros: Sehr Schade. Warum denn das?

@Topic: Ich würde dem Spiel auch auf jeden Fall gönnen, dass er groß raus kommt - und hätte ihm dazu auch eine ebensogute Bewertung wie dem Mehrspielermodus von CODBO oder Crysis2 gewünscht. Ich versteh das nicht - warum manche das dermaßen anders sehen. Ist doch alles Gemäkel auf sehr hohem Niveau:

- Alleine die KI ist gemessen an dem, was sie tun muss echt fit. Den Vergleich mit C2 - wo anscheinend auch jeder Kampf anders abläuft - muss sie sicher nicht scheuen, besonders, wenn man bedenkt, dass diese KI dich nicht nur erschießen muss, sondern auch Verteidigen, Hacken, Heilen und und und...

- Der Singleplayer sei mau. Ach ja?! Wie oft macht ein COD Level Spaß? Einmal? Zweimal? Eine Brink Karte kann ich schon solo etliche Male spielen und ich habe selbst mit der KI jedes mal wirklich eine andere Erfahrung - schon alleine weil ich jedes mal andere Wege gehen, einen anderen Charakter wählen, andere Aufgabe übernehmen... kann.

- Der MP biete genau genommen nur eine Variante. Ach so!? Ich würde eher sagen - der MP kombiniert das Beste aus anderen Modi (und verzichtet darauf nur Alleingänger zu belohnen). Ich bin sicher, wenn sich auf diesen Maps eingespielte Teams begegnen, gibt es unzählige bittere und spannende und strategiereiche Matches bei denen es auf jeden Zentimeter und jede Sekunde ankommt.

- Zu den Kinderkrankheiten: Ja, die gibt es, aber Splash Damage gibt mir das Gefühl, dass sie da wirklich dran sind - während andere Games bis heute nicht die XP speichern 

- Das Einzige was ich mir noch wünsche wäre die Möglichkeit zum weiteren Sufenanstieg. WOBEI der Maximallevel bisher zugegeben den Vorteil hat, dass man nicht alle Fähigkeiten auf einmal ausbauen kann - das ist spannend. Was sind den Eure Lieblingsfähigkeiten in den unterschiedlichen Klassen?

- Hier nochmal mein Nickname: phila_delphia (Ich habe allerdings bisher noch eine ganz üble Internetanbindung)

Grüße

P.S.: Offline hab ich die Custom Matches mit 4 gegen 4 als ziemlich spannend erlebt. Ist für mein Empfinden fokusierter und (zumindest der Einbildung nach) fand ich da auch die KI besser oder zumindest zielstrebiger.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. Mai 2011)

Toll, hab mich dazu entschieden das Game zu kaufen, gucke im Steam UK Shop nach... gibts nicht mehr
Und 50€ gib ich bestimmt nicht aus, und das bei Amazon zu bestellen hab ich auch kein Bock


----------



## phila_delphia (16. Mai 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Toll, hab mich dazu entschieden das Game zu kaufen, gucke im Steam UK Shop nach... gibts nicht mehr
> Und 50€ gib ich bestimmt nicht aus, und das bei Amazon zu bestellen hab ich auch kein Bock


 
Bei Steam ausverkauft? Wie abgefahren ist denn das!

Grüße


----------



## Leandros (16. Mai 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Bei Steam ausverkauft? Wie abgefahren ist denn das!
> 
> Grüße


 
Nein. Bei Steam UK nicht mehr verfügbar. Da gibts Probleme. 
Deswegen musste ich ja auch nochmal in die Stadt laufen und es am Release Tag kaufen ...

Ich kann MP net Zocken weil es extrem laggt. Unspielbar. 

Ich habe einen dicken Soldier/Media auf Level 20 
und einen mittleren Operative/Engineer auf Level 16.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. Mai 2011)

Weißt du ob das Game demnächst wieder verfügbar ist?
Bei Homefront gabs sowas ja auch und das ist bis heute nicht im Store


----------



## phila_delphia (16. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich habe einen dicken Soldier/Media auf Level 20
> und einen mittleren Operative/Engineer auf Level 16.


 
Welche Fähigkeiten sind Dir die wichtigsten? Bzw. welche hast Du weggelassen?

Danke!

Grüße


P.S.: Hast Du die Lags trotz Portfreigabe?


----------



## STER187 (16. Mai 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> @STER187: Zu den Verbindugsproblemmen kann ich nichts sagen . Habe auch desöfteren gespielt aber nichts derartiges gehabt. Scheinbar ein neues Problemchen entdeckt. Was hast du den für eine Inet-Leitung?



eigentlich eh eine gute DSL Leitung, Ping im Game wäre immer so um 30-50
aber ständig haut er mich raus...  ohne ersichtbaren Grund
(verbindung zu Host verloren etc.)

hoffe dass der kommende Patch das ändert bzw. mal schaun wies heute ist.

btw: Grafikbugs

1) leichtes flimmern bei einem Level (nur die Schatten an einer Stelle)

2) bei der Respawn Time - Anzeige: irgenwelche verpixelten Dingensbummens 

aber werd mal den Treiber aktualisiern und gucken obs weg is..

mfg


----------



## Leandros (16. Mai 2011)

STER187 schrieb:


> 2) bei der Respawn Time - Anzeige: irgenwelche verpixelten Dingensbummens
> 
> aber werd mal den Treiber aktualisiern und gucken obs weg is..
> 
> mfg


 
Das ist ein Bug im Spiel. Haben viele, unter anderem ich, kannst ja mal  im Offiziellen Forum nachlesen. Denke die Entwickler sitzen dran. 




phila_delphia schrieb:


> Welche Fähigkeiten sind Dir die wichtigsten? Bzw. welche hast Du weggelassen?
> 
> P.S.: Hast Du die Lags trotz Portfreigabe?


 
Beim Medic habe ich alles durchgeskillt. Bis auf Supply übergeben und Metabolism. 
Beim Assault alles. 
Standard habe ich erhöhtes Supply, erhöhte Rate und mehr life. 

Ja, laggs trotz Portfreigabe. (Ich bin auf die Ports gekommen. Jefim aka Bullet hat sie hier ohne mein erlaubnis gepostet  und als sein ausgegeben!)


----------



## Bu11et (16. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das ist ein Bug im Spiel. Haben viele, unter anderem ich, kannst ja mal  im Offiziellen Forum nachlesen. Denke die Entwickler sitzen dran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na das wage ich aber zu bezweifeln . Wo siehst du den ein Post von mir, wo ich die Ports angegeben habe? Und als mein eigen hab ch das erst recht nicht gennant. Ich hab nur Phil gesagt, dass du mir dabei geholfen hast das ganze bei mir zu machen -.-. Außerdehm hat jemand die Ports schon vor dir ein paar Seuten zuvor gepostet .


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. Mai 2011)

hmm, hab von 23 bis 1 uhr gezoggt, keine lags und dann kumpel von 1 uhr bis 6 uhr heute morgen, der hat auch nix von lags berrichtet... nachher nochma schauen so zur 'prime time'


----------



## phila_delphia (16. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Beim Medic habe ich alles durchgeskillt. Bis auf Supply übergeben und Metabolism.
> Beim Assault alles. Standard habe ich erhöhtes Supply, erhöhte Rate und mehr life.
> 
> (Ich bin auf die Ports gekommen. Jefim aka Bullet hat sie hier ohne mein erlaubnis gepostet  und als sein ausgegeben!)


 
@Skills: Ich finde Metabolims ziemlich gut. Und bei den Grundskills habe ich auch die 3rd Person Perspective. Mit dem Soldaten bin ich noch nicht warm... Dafür gewöhne ich mich ich gerade den Techniker - die beiden besten Klassen für mich.

@Ports: Hey Jungs nehmt es wie in Brink: Du buffst Ihn, er bufft mich... Jefim hat mir gegenüber erwähnt, dass Du ihm geholfen hast, also keine Sorge wegen der Credits

Grüße


----------



## Leandros (16. Mai 2011)

Metabolism ist aber nicht so Stark um es wenn die Granate verfügbar ist, zu nutzen. 
Habe Andrenaline, Speed und Grenade drin. Da habe ich Metabolism nicht mehr geskillt.

War ja nur Scherz.


----------



## mr.z (16. Mai 2011)

hallo zussammen
ich hab hier ein ganz komisches problem und ich weis echt nicht mehr weiter.
Nach der installation (die ich als admin ausgeführt habe) hab ich das spiel erstmal gespielt
alles ohne probleme, danach bin kurz aus dem spiel und wieder rein gegangen und schwups.
die ganze grafik hat sich irgentwie nachhinten versetzt, und ich hab jetzt so einen wiederlichen tunnelblick drinne, 
so  ist das echt nicht spielbar und ich hab keine ahnung warum das so auf  einmal passiert ist, ich habe weder grafiksettings des spiel noch sonst  was verändert
ledeglich nur einen neustart des spiels. 
hier hab ich 2 bilder gemacht. das erste zeigt wie es normal ist und das 2te das verbugte
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/c97m-3-jpg.html 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/c97m-4-jpg.html 

danach hab ich mal mein catalyst mal geupdatet, den ich hab ne ati radeon 5770
dann hab ich  das spiel nochmal neuinstalliert und ein game lang war es  normal danach bin ich wieder raus und wieder rein ins spiel und zack,  wieder diese verzogenen ansicht....
hab dann noch die auflösungen verändert und die graifk einstellungen aber es tut sich nichts 
hat irgentwer eine idee woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Leandros (16. Mai 2011)

Ja, stell FoV runter.


----------



## mr.z (16. Mai 2011)

wo stell ich das den ein??


----------



## Leandros (16. Mai 2011)

Field of View. Kannst du in der autoexec.cfg umstellen oder via Tool. Brink Config Program v1.4 - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## mr.z (16. Mai 2011)

SUPER ich danke dir!! habs auf 60 gestellt war auf 85, danke dir vielmals


----------



## b0s (16. Mai 2011)

Boah mach tdas Spiel Laune!

So viel gutes gehört, dass ich nicht mehr widerstehen konnte und es macht echt Spaß! Dabei hab ich erst eine einzige Runde gezockt 
Hat allerdings unerfreulich heftig gelaggt zwischendurch, es lief ein paaar Minuten mit perfekter Laatenz und dann für ca. 30 Sekunden mit nem Ping von gefühlt ~5 Sekunden. Da werd ich noch genauer hinsehen...


----------



## Razer83 (16. Mai 2011)

Da hier alle das Spiel so loben, habe ich es auch geholt. ab heute Nacht um 1 Uhr geht's dann los. Jetzt muss ich erst noch arbeiten bähhh


----------



## ChaoZ (16. Mai 2011)

Also mir ist das Spiel nicht interessant genug, als das ich es mir kaufen würde. Da schau ich lieber das Let's Play von Pwngy, das reicht mir. ^^


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Mai 2011)

welche fraktion bevorzugt ihr eigentlich?

arche oder widerstand?
 mir isses ja fast egal..aber teils finde ich den style der arche besser


----------



## phila_delphia (16. Mai 2011)

caduzzz schrieb:


> welche fraktion bevorzugt ihr eigentlich?
> 
> arche oder widerstand?
> mir isses ja fast egal..aber teils finde ich den style der arche besser


 
Hab mit dem Wiederstand angefangen, werde demnächst aber überlaufen (Hab den einen Teil der Kampagne durch  )

Grüße


----------



## Leandros (16. Mai 2011)

Ich bin Security. Keine ahnung wie das auf Deutsch heisst. Spiels auf Englisch. 

@Phila: Haste Kampagne erst einmal durch? Ich spiel die hoch und runter, liegt aber vllt auch daran dass ich kein MP Spielen kann


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Mai 2011)

hi phila_delphia,

ja widerstand hab ich jetzt auch durch....irgendwie

wie is das eigentlich? angenommen ich bin mit meinem "arche-achar" online, werde eingeladen von einem freund, der widerstand zockt..springe ich dann automatisch auch auf widerstand (inklusive 1:1 outfitveränderung??)
eigentlich ist es ja wurscht, man sieht sich ja eh nicht, aber dennoch...

edit: und wie siehts mit den rängen aus, wenn man zusammne zockt? alles "frei"dann..hm, ok probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Bu11et (16. Mai 2011)

caduzzz schrieb:


> hi phila_delphia,
> 
> ja widerstand hab ich jetzt auch durch....irgendwie
> 
> ...


 
Das ist richtig. Im Menü, wo du deinen Charakter "einkleidest" gibt es oben rechts einen button, wo du zwischen Wieerstand und Sicherheit wechseln kannst. Und je nach dem in welchem  Team du landest, wird der entsprechende Charakter automatisch gewählt. 
Das geile an Brink ist, dass man mit einem Charakter beide Fraktionen spielen kann. D.h. man muss nicht für den Wiederstand und extra für die Sicherheit einen Charakter extra hoch leveln!


----------



## xMaschx (16. Mai 2011)

um mich auch mal zu melden, ist das Game jetzt eine kaufempfehlung ja oder nein?

wenn ja warum?

wenn nein warum ?

mfg xMaschx


----------



## Bu11et (16. Mai 2011)

xMaschx schrieb:


> um mich auch mal zu melden, ist das Game jetzt eine kaufempfehlung ja oder nein?
> 
> wenn ja warum?
> 
> ...



Ich denke ich sprech hier für alle, wenn ich sage das kommt ganz drauf an, was du für ein Spieler bist. Wie bereits hier erwähnt wurde, solltest du dir das Spiel aufjedenfall hollen, wenn du eher teamorentiert spielst und nicht ein auf Rambo machst. Bist du eher K/D süchtig und willst einfach mal just 4 fun bischen durch die Gegend ballern, wirst du andiesem game wennig gefallen finden. Ohne Teamplay geht hier nämlich garnichts. Das betrifft zwar andere Titeln genau so aber wir wissen alle, dass das leider eher selten der Fall ist.


----------



## phila_delphia (16. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> @Phila: Haste Kampagne erst einmal durch?


 
Erst einmal...Haha! Das gefällt mir! 

Also zum einen hab ich schon hier und da (u.a. online mit Jefim) auch die eine oder andere Map mehrfach gespielt. Und trotz schlechter Ping meinerseits macht das richitg Spaß!

Zum anderen ist es aber so, dass ich einfach nicht 24/7 am Start bin wie Du . Aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne hast Du gerade auch Urlaub?!

Grüße


----------



## Leandros (16. Mai 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Erst einmal...Haha! Das gefällt mir!
> 
> Also zum einen hab ich schon hier und da (u.a. online mit Jefim) auch die eine oder andere Map mehrfach gespielt. Und trotz schlechter Ping meinerseits macht das richitg Spaß!
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe immer Urlaub. HiHi. Schüler.


----------



## phila_delphia (16. Mai 2011)

xMaschx schrieb:


> um mich auch mal zu melden, ist das Game jetzt eine kaufempfehlung ja oder nein?


 
Ich stimme Jefim voll und ganz zu.

Eine Ausführlichere Begründung meinerseits findest Du in Post #272 auf Seite 28.

So. Feierabend! Nun kann ich spielen gehn 

Grüße


----------



## Astrong (16. Mai 2011)

Ich fühle mich gerade voll verarscht! Ich wollte mit einem Kumpel Privat Aufgaben spielen. Habe nen Privates Game mit Passwort erstellt und ihm eine Einladung geschickt. Daraufhin jointe ein unbekannter Spieler den ich nicht kannte und mein Freund kam nicht rein weil der Typ irgendwie rein kam. Dann habe ich die Session geschlossen und ein neues aufgemacht. Im Ladebildschirm kackte das Spiel ab und ich habs neu gestartet, plötzlich war ALLES WEG und mein lvl 12er war auch gelöscht... einfach alles! sämtliche Erfolge etc!

Was ist das für ein dämlicher Beschiss!?!?


----------



## phila_delphia (16. Mai 2011)

Astrong schrieb:


> ...Im Ladebildschirm kackte das Spiel ab und ich habs neu gestartet, plötzlich war ALLES WEG und mein lvl 12er war auch gelöscht... einfach alles! sämtliche Erfolge etc!
> 
> Was ist das für ein dämlicher Beschiss!?!?


 
Wow?! Hört sich gruselig an! Von sowas hab ich bisher noch nichts gehört. Bist Du sicher dass Du nicht ausversehen Crysis2 gespielt hast ?!

Sorry, nur Spaß! Wenn das so ist, ist es wirklich schlecht.

@all: Kann man von seinem Charakter eine Sicherheitskopie erstellen?

Grüße


----------



## Astrong (16. Mai 2011)

hier nochmal ausführlich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine sauerrei ist das! Sowas hatte ich bislang in KEINEM Steamgame!


----------



## Bu11et (16. Mai 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> @all: Kann man von seinem Charakter eine Sicherheitskopie erstellen?
> 
> Grüße


 
Sobald ichw eiß werden die Fortschritte bei Steam gespeicher . Aber vllt kennt sich jemand aus dem Forum aus, ob die Sachen auch auf dem PC gespeichert werden. Evt. mal  fragen.


----------



## Leandros (16. Mai 2011)

Also. Wenn du mit Steam Cloud gesynct hast, muss ich dich enttäuschen und es ist nicht möglich deinen Char wiederherzustellen! Falls du nicht gesynct hast, hier ist dein Char gespeichert: "C:\*****\Steam\userdata\********(random Zahl, bei jedem unterschiedlich)\22350\remote\"

PS: Der Bug ist leider bekannt ... aber Level 12 ist ja nicht weit 

Edit: Leandros > Google!


----------



## Bu11et (16. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Edit: Leandros > Google!


 
Ja ja was würden wir ohne dich machen .


----------



## Leandros (16. Mai 2011)

Ach Episch. Jetzt startet Brink nicht mehr. Dieses Spiel treibt mich noch, technisch, zur Weißglut!




Jefim schrieb:


> Ja ja was würden wir ohne dich machen .


 
Man weiß es nicht, man munkelt nur!


----------



## phila_delphia (16. Mai 2011)

Hört sich übel an. Ist es da nicht besser die cloud zu deaktivieren?

Grüße

@Astrong: Soll ich Dir meinen L13 Charakter schicken? Dann kannst Du ihn zurück setzten und skillen, wie Du magst...


----------



## Leandros (16. Mai 2011)

@Phila: Das wird nicht funktionieren. Wär ja zu einfach. Die sind gebunden and den Steam Account.

Edit: Juhhuuuu! Brink läuft Flüssig im MP mit dauerhaft 60 FPS!!! *freu*

So was macht als Level 20iger Spass ... auf jedem dritten Server so eine scheiss Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An den Verlierer seines Characters: Hier der Offizielle Thread dazu: http://www.splashdamage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25832


----------



## iNFAMOUS (16. Mai 2011)

Habe jetzt mehrere private Runden gespielt und bin der festen Überzeugung, dass das Spiel eindeutig für das kompetitive Spielen zu gebrauchen ist. Das Teamplay-Element machts einfach aus


----------



## KornDonat (16. Mai 2011)

Mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen.
Mir fehlt irgendwie ein Knopf wo man andere z.B. auffordern kann diese einen Munition geben sollen oder Medic etc. so ähnlich wie bei Bfbc2.Denn manchmal rennen manche Leute planlos an einem vorbei und kommen einfach nicht auf die Idee einem irgendwas zu geben.


----------



## Leandros (16. Mai 2011)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen.
> Mir fehlt irgendwie ein Knopf wo man andere z.B. auffordern kann diese einen Munition geben sollen oder Medic etc. so ähnlich wie bei Bfbc2.Denn manchmal rennen manche Leute planlos an einem vorbei und kommen einfach nicht auf die Idee einem irgendwas zu geben.


 
Eindeutig. Ist mir auch schon ein paar mal durch den Kopf gegangen. 

Habe ein wenig Styling betrieben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullveyr (16. Mai 2011)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen.
> Mir fehlt irgendwie ein Knopf wo man andere z.B. auffordern kann diese einen Munition geben sollen oder Medic etc. so ähnlich wie bei Bfbc2.Denn manchmal rennen manche Leute planlos an einem vorbei und kommen einfach nicht auf die Idee einem irgendwas zu geben.


Jo, leider gibt es keine vsay wie man es aus RtCW, W:ET und ET:QW gewohnt ist, sind wohl wieder die Konsolen schuld.


----------



## DarkMo (17. Mai 2011)

naja, laut den videos hat man ja dicke fette symbole "in blindenschrift" überm kopf (der jeweiligen klasse angepasst). an sich sollte einer mit geöffneten augen das auch so rallen können xD is halt wohl wie in bc2, wo die medics an einem vorbeirennen oder vor einem stehen bleiben, aber auf keinsten mal den defi zücken ^^ aber wenn da noch 5 gegner sin, dann wird man fleißig gerezzt - bringt ja mehrfach punkte -.-


----------



## Razer83 (17. Mai 2011)

Bekomme das Spiel nicht zum laufen entweder sagt er mir gleich nach dem starten Brinkmann reagiert nicht oder ich kann nicht sehen welche Optionen man auswählen kann


----------



## phila_delphia (17. Mai 2011)

Razer83 schrieb:


> Bekomme das Spiel nicht zum laufen entweder sagt er mir gleich nach dem starten Brinkmann reagiert nicht oder ich kann nicht sehen welche Optionen man auswählen kann


 
Was für ne Grafikkarte hast Du denn? Schon mal nen anderen Treiber probiert? Ansonsten Einstellungen über das Brink Config-Tool vornehmen. Leandros hat den Link ein paar Seiten weiter vorn gepostet.

Grüße

@DarkMo: Mit den Medics klappt es ganz gut - vorausgesetzt, Du stellst "verwundeten Mitspieler retten" als Primärziel ein (Hab ich auch schon vergessen) dann siehst Du genau wo wer liegt. Nur: Bei den Soldaten gibts das nicht; denn ihr Primärziel ist nicht "Munition verteilen" (oder wenn doch, dann in einem anderen Sinn).

Grüße


----------



## Leandros (17. Mai 2011)

Du kannst nicht sehen, welche Optionen zu auswählen kannst? Wie kann ich das Verstehen?

Hast du aktuelle Treiber drauf? An der Config gespielt? OpenGL aktuell? Wenn du Amd hast kann ich die ein genialen Fix geben!

Ps: An alle AMD User, ich habe raus gefunden wie man das lag Problem löst.

Edit: Er meint, das man als toter oder Munitions loser nach der dienstleistung rufen kann. Wie bei BC2 mit q


----------



## Zakuma (17. Mai 2011)

Leandros was hastn du genau gemacht gegen die laggs?
Habe eine
Xfx hd 6850 be dual fan
Phenom 1 9850@ 2,8Ghz
5Gb ram

Und kann das Spiel nur auf Mittlere Grafikeinstellungspielen :-/


----------



## Ulami (17. Mai 2011)

Für die Leute mit Treiberproblemen gibts heute einen Treiber, der anscheinend vielen AMDler hilft:
PC AMD Catalyst 11.5a Hotfix RC3 - Splash Damage Forums

Und sollte das nicht helfen stehen in diesem Thread älterere gemoddete Treiber, die auch vielen geholfen haben:
PC [FIX] ati performance - ADVANCED user - modded driver - Splash Damage Forums

HTH


----------



## Leandros (17. Mai 2011)

Ich habe dass Problem gelöst, in dem ich einen anderen OpenGL Treiber für Brink verwendet habe. Die von 11.2 Download link folgt. Ist eine dll Datei die man einfach nur in das Brink verzeichnis schieben muss.

@vorposter 11.5a hilft manchen, bei manchen bringt es nachteile und manche merken keinen unterschied. Brink ist sehr launisch.


----------



## Razer83 (17. Mai 2011)

Hier mal paar Bilder wie es bei mir aussieht
Der hotfix bring nix OH man wie ich sowas hasse jetzt weis ich Au warum immer mehr auf Konsolen über gehn weniger Stress und billiger


----------



## Leandros (17. Mai 2011)

Och. Mit Brink haste auf Konsolen genau so viel Stress und Billiger ist es auf keinen Fall. Die Spiele kosten alle ca. 30€ mehr! 

Downgrade mal auf 11.2. Deinstallier erst 11.5a RC3 (wenn du ihn nicht hast, Installier ihn erst und Teste). Dann Driver Sweeper und dann 11.2.


----------



## Ulami (17. Mai 2011)

Der gemoddete hat auch nicht geholfen?
Splash Damage Forums - View Single Post - PC [FIX] ati performance - ADVANCED user - modded driver


----------



## Leandros (17. Mai 2011)

Ich empfehle statt dem gemoddetem eher den 11.5a RC3. Das ist wieder ein Update für Brink.

Edit: Ich glaube ich habe jetzt meine Finalen Charactere. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xMaschx (17. Mai 2011)

Könnt ihr Brink jetzt empfehlen oder nicht?

Hab gehört es soll relativ langweilig sein wenn mans durch hat und so.

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## Leandros (17. Mai 2011)

Wenn du Kumpels hast, mit den zu es Zocken kannst ist es extrem Spassig. Wenn nicht, musst du versuchen gute Public Server zu erwischen. 
Ab Level 20 (Max Level) wird es aber Mau. Da hat man keinen großen Anreiz mehr Solo zu Zocken.


----------



## phila_delphia (17. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wenn du Kumpels hast, mit den zu es Zocken kannst ist es extrem Spassig. Wenn nicht, musst du versuchen gute Public Server zu erwischen.
> Ab Level 20 (Max Level) wird es aber Mau. Da hat man keinen großen Anreiz mehr Solo zu Zocken.


 
Wobei sich mit dem DLC im Juni sicher nochmal was tut. @xMaschx: Kannst ja bis dahin warten. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass mit neuen Maps das Level Cap erhöht wird. Und gemeinsam ist es, wie Leandros sagt richtig gut!

Abgesehen davon würde ich für den Solo 4 on 4 oder 5 on 5 auf "schwer" empfehlen, da sind die Matches nicht schlecht.

Grüße

@Leandros > Google: Weißt Du wie/ob man eine Map ganz alleine starten kann, quasi im Touristen-Modus?


----------



## Leandros (17. Mai 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> @Leandros > Google: Weißt Du wie/ob man eine Map ganz alleine starten kann, quasi im Touristen-Modus?


 
Ja, kann man. Mit dem dedizierten Server. Musst nur die Bots deaktivieren dadruff.


----------



## xMaschx (17. Mai 2011)

spielt ihr zusammen oder würdet ihr vllt. ?


----------



## Bu11et (17. Mai 2011)

xMaschx schrieb:


> spielt ihr zusammen oder würdet ihr vllt. ?


 
Wir haben hier schon ne ordentliche Truppe . Da machts um so mehr Fun. kannst gerne mitmachen .


----------



## phila_delphia (17. Mai 2011)

xMaschx schrieb:


> spielt ihr zusammen oder würdet ihr vllt. ?


 
Wir haben schon gemeinsam gespielt. Wenn Du Lust hast, bin ich gerne dabei.

Grüße


----------



## Caduzzz (17. Mai 2011)

ja, zusammen ist wirklich coool 

sagt mal wie kann ich denn chatten und zocken? hab a) kein ts und b) auch kein freund davon...wenn ich mit shift+tab die freundeliste+ chat aktiviere, kann ich ja nicht zocken..
wenn ich im fenstermodues zocken würde und mir die freundes- und chatliste aufm desktop zurecht lege, wäre am besten..konnte aber im fenstermodus das fenster mit brink nicht verlassen..

ich finde techniker immer cooler, ich glaub ich mach nen fertigkeitenreset udn skill mehr auf techniker

tante edit sagt: ich dachte mit "count caduzzz" hab ich schon nen dämlichen , aber einprägsamen namen..aber was es sonst so an spielernicknames gibt..mannmannmann


----------



## Leandros (17. Mai 2011)

Einfach in Steam Adden: moustione


----------



## KornDonat (17. Mai 2011)

Hab eben ein verdammt schlechtes Team gehabt, dass kam mir vor als würde ich COD zocken jeder kümmert sich nur um sich usw. Ich war so ziemlich der einzige der auf Teamplay gezockt hatte.Bei so nem Team macht das Game absolut keinen Spaß.
Hab mal alle die im Startpost stehen geaddet


----------



## Bu11et (17. Mai 2011)

caduzzz schrieb:


> ja, zusammen ist wirklich coool
> 
> sagt mal wie kann ich denn chatten und zocken? hab a) kein ts und b) auch kein freund davon...wenn ich mit shift+tab die freundeliste+ chat aktiviere, kann ich ja nicht zocken..
> wenn ich im fenstermodues zocken würde und mir die freundes- und chatliste aufm desktop zurecht lege, wäre am besten..konnte aber im fenstermodus das fenster mit brink nicht verlassen..
> ...


 
Wenn du im Game auf die Steuerungsoptionen mal schaust, findest du unter anderem die Hotkeys T, Z, und U.Diese werden dann im Game zum chatten benutzt .

Btw. wenn du ein Headset hastm, lad dir doch TS3 eifach runter?


----------



## Caduzzz (17. Mai 2011)

aah..naja..okee,
das mit den hotkeys hatte ich schon aufm schirm, ABER sieht das dann die ganze gruppe oder nur wir? so wie gestern

ich würd so gern mal "og og og" brüllen bzw. tippen...


----------



## Leandros (17. Mai 2011)

Der Public VoIP geht nicht. Geht nur im Fireteam


----------



## Pravasi (17. Mai 2011)

Fireteam ist das eigene Team?
Ich bevorzuge den Steamchat anstatt TS.
TS ist mir manchmal zu leise. Bei Steam gehts nur über die Friendslist,aber ich find die Qualität besser.
Werd nachher mal Solo anfangen.
Vieleicht klink ich mich die Tage auch noch bei euch ein.
Bloss das hier auch noch Witcher2 liegt...


----------



## xMaschx (17. Mai 2011)

Okay dann kauf ich mir morgen Brink, und zocke mit euch


----------



## phila_delphia (18. Mai 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Vieleicht klink ich mich die Tage auch noch bei euch ein.
> Bloss das hier auch noch Witcher2 liegt...


 


xMaschx schrieb:


> Okay dann kauf ich mir morgen Brink, und zocke mit euch


 
Sehr schön! Bald sind wir genug um selbst 8 on 8 zu spielen! Freut mich!

@Parvasi: The Witcher 2 geht doch nebenher 

Grüße


----------



## Pravasi (18. Mai 2011)

Wow,bin noch in keinem Shooter so schnell so oft gestorben.
Werd wiederbelebt und überlebe in der regel 3-4 Sekunden,d.h.ich stehe noch nicht mal richtig und bin schon wieder weg...
Ist auf jeden Fall der schwerste Shooter den ich in den letzten 10 Jahren gespielt habe.
Scheint aber gut zu sein ,wenn man erst mal raushat wie es geht,glaub ich.
Hebt sich zumindest gameplaymässig sehr ab von allem was sonst noch auf dem Markt ist.
Kommt mir so vor,als ob COD,UT,L4d und Konsorten Rentnergames sind dagegen...


----------



## phila_delphia (18. Mai 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Wow,bin noch in keinem Shooter so schnell so oft gestorben.
> Werd wiederbelebt und überlebe in der regel 3-4 Sekunden,d.h.ich stehe noch nicht mal richtig und bin schon wieder weg...
> Ist auf jeden Fall der schwerste Shooter den ich in den letzten 10 Jahren gespielt habe.
> Scheint aber gut zu sein ,wenn man erst mal raushat wie es geht,glaub ich.
> ...


 
Am Anfang total unübersichtlich, aber bald machts richtig Spaß! Und es wird durch die Skills auch mit jedem Level etwas leichter. Wir haben heute Abend online aber auch einmal dermaßen eine drauf bekommen  Wir kamen nicht mal aus dem Starloch... Und dann gibts wieder Partien, die laufen wie geschmiert.

Grüße


----------



## Bu11et (18. Mai 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Am Anfang total unübersichtlich, aber bald machts richtig Spaß! Und es wird durch die Skills auch mit jedem Level etwas leichter. Wir haben heute Abend online aber auch einmal dermaßen eine drauf bekommen  Wir kamen nicht mal aus dem Starloch... Und dann gibts wieder Partien, die laufen wie geschmiert.
> 
> Grüße


 
Naja das Game war bereits zum scheitern verutreilt, bevor es überhaupt angefangen hat . Gegen so ein eingespieltes Team, die ganz offensichtlich in einer ganz anderen Liga spielen ist auch nichts zu holen .


----------



## Novorapid (18. Mai 2011)

Servus Leute
Würde auch gerne mal mit euch zocken.
Mein Steam Nick: NoVoRaPiD
Man sieht sich dann
PS: bin im moment lvl 13 Soldier


----------



## Leandros (18. Mai 2011)

Super, wir werden immer mehr! 

@Bullet und Phil: Ja, dass Spiel war alles andere als Lustig. Aber die haben davor wirklich nur L4D gespielt. Trainiert Teamplay, aber nicht das Aim. Der fette loose lag glaube ich noch ein wenig an der Map.


----------



## phila_delphia (18. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Super, wir werden immer mehr!
> 
> @Bullet und Phil: Ja, dass Spiel war alles andere als Lustig. Aber die haben davor wirklich nur L4D gespielt. Trainiert Teamplay, aber nicht das Aim. Der fette loose lag glaube ich noch ein wenig an der Map.


 
Eine Bemerkung noch (Dass die in der Verteidigung ander Stelle fast alle als dünnen Medics gespielt haben, hab ich schon erwähnt - weil die dann doch am meisten aushalten): Wichitg scheint mir, den Roboter gleich von Anfang an in Bewegung zu setzen; denn das Gerät ist das einzige, was auf dem Platz vor dem Tor, und auch beim legen der Bombe, Deckung bietet. Denn wenn der erste Versuch zum öffene des Tores nicht klappt, dann stehen wir schutzlos rum...

Und dann noch eine Frage: Kann es sein, dass mir im Freeplay Internetspiel ein fast voller Server angezeigt wird, auf dem dann nur oder fast nur Bots unterwegs sind?! Das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, oder? Dann macht ja die Belegungsanzeige auf dem Server gar keinen sind? Nur: Warum aber hatten dann etliche von den Mitspielern kein Kopfhörersymbol neben ihren Stats?

Fragen über Fragen. Euch Einen guten Tag.

Grüße


----------



## iNFAMOUS (18. Mai 2011)

Bis ihr den Roboter in nach vorne gebracht habt, waren wir längst auf unseren Positionen. Ihr müsst wirklich von anfang an die Bombe platzieren und gleichzeitg die Flanken und die Fenster über dem Tor decken (ggf. mit einerm Sniperschützen). Übrigens waren wirklich alle sehr gute L4D Spieler und wissen daher wie man im Team spielen muss. Ich hoffe man spielt sich irgendwann nochmal unter anderen Bedingungen.


----------



## Leandros (18. Mai 2011)

Wir sehen uns in 1/2 jahr. 
Dan sind wir eingespielt


----------



## phila_delphia (18. Mai 2011)

iNFAMOUS schrieb:


> Bis ihr den Roboter in nach vorne gebracht habt, waren wir längst auf unseren Positionen. Ihr müsst wirklich von anfang an die Bombe platzieren und gleichzeitg die Flanken und die Fenster über dem Tor decken (ggf. mit einerm Sniperschützen). Übrigens waren wirklich alle sehr gute L4D Spieler und wissen daher wie man im Team spielen muss. Ich hoffe man spielt sich irgendwann nochmal unter anderen Bedingungen.


 
Ist an der Stelle aber auch dann super schwer. Als Resistance hat man 4 gute Punkte um den Platz im Überblick zu behalten während man als Security nur an zwei (dazu ziemlich offenen) Stellen Zugang hat. Deshalb den Roboter von anfang an vor, dann hat man Deckung, wenn das erste Platzieren der Bombe  (das sollte das erste sein, da geb ich Dir recht) nicht klappt...

Ich fands übrigens tortzdem spannend. Und hoffe, es vergeht kein halbes Jahr bis wir mal wieder spielen - auch wenn wir nicht gleich gewinnen.

Grüße

P.S.: Könnte jemand noch meine Frage mit den Servern beantworten?! Bitte!! Siehe: Post 347


----------



## Leandros (18. Mai 2011)

Ich freu mich auf ein neues Spiel 

Wiederhol die Frage. Bin mit Handy on.


----------



## phila_delphia (18. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf ein neues Spiel
> 
> Wiederhol die Frage. Bin mit Handy on.


 
Kann es sein, dass mir im Freeplay Internetspiel ein fast voller Server angezeigt wird, auf dem dann nur oder fast nur Bots unterwegs sind?! Das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, oder? Dann macht ja die Belegungsanzeige auf dem Server gar keinen sind? Nur: Warum aber hatten dann etliche von den Mitspielern kein Kopfhörersymbol neben ihren Stats?

Grüße


----------



## Leandros (18. Mai 2011)

Du musst objective spielen. Du spielst immer kampagne. Kampagne ist Mensch vs. Bots. Objective ist versus.


----------



## phila_delphia (18. Mai 2011)

Kann das sein? Wenn ich Freeplay starte, dann einen Server suche wo z.B. 12/16 Spieler angezeigt sind, und dann dort joine... Dann müssten da doch auch alles "echte" Spieler sein. Oder?

Grüße


----------



## Bu11et (18. Mai 2011)

Auf Servern, wo Bots unterwegs sind besteht ja die Möglichkeit, dass die Bots durch menschliche Spieler ersetzt werden. D.h. wenn ein Mensch das Spiel betritt, wird ein Bot dafür "gekickt". So kenn ich das noch aus der CSS-Zeit.


----------



## phila_delphia (18. Mai 2011)

Ja, nur warum werde die denn dann als echte Mitspieler in der Serverliste angezeigt?! Das macht doch keinen Sinn, oder irre ich mich da? Das das Spiel veilleicht auffült kann ja sein, aber wenn die Bots mitgerechnet würden, würde in der Liste ja 16/16 stehen und keine käme auf die Idee beizutreten.

Grüße


----------



## Bu11et (18. Mai 2011)

Diese Frage solltest du an die Entwickler richten . Für mich macht das auch kein Sinn, wenn man nie weiß, ob der Server wirklich voll ist oder nicht. Muss man dann einfach ausprobieren .


----------



## fuSi0n (18. Mai 2011)

Hi
 eine Frage: Kann ich Brink wenn ich es bei amazon.c.uk bestelle problemlos mit meinem deutschen Steam nutzen? oder wird man mal wieder bevormundet?
Es geht mir nicht um die Sprache sondern ob ich Brink uk überhaupt mit einem deutschen Steam nutzen kann.


----------



## slayerdaniel (18. Mai 2011)

Bei mir gabs da keine Probleme, sollte auch weiterhin funktionieren, sonst hätte schon was in den News gestanden.


----------



## iNFAMOUS (18. Mai 2011)

Ich habe Brink im steamshop uk gekauft und mit meinem deutschen Account aktiviert. Daher vermute ich, dass es mit amazon.co.uk auch klappen wird.


----------



## Fl_o (18. Mai 2011)

Ist nicht auf dem Index.. sollte somit ohne Probs funktionieren


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Mai 2011)

Brink ist momentan nicht im Steam UK Shop vorhanden, da es so viele Beschwerden und Rückerstattungsbitten gab, das Steam Brink vorerst aus dem Sortiment genommen hat, bis sich die Entwickler um das Problem kümmern.

Echt erbärmlich sowas auf dem Markt zubringen.... 10000000000000000 Versprechen und wie viele gehalten.... naja... mal schaun ob es überhaupt wieder in Steam UK kommt.


----------



## Bu11et (18. Mai 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Brink ist momentan nicht im Steam UK Shop vorhanden, da es so viele Beschwerden und Rückerstattungsbitten gab, das Steam Brink vorerst aus dem Sortiment genommen hat, bis sich die Entwickler um das Problem kümmern.
> 
> Echt erbärmlich sowas auf dem Markt zubringen.... 10000000000000000 Versprechen und wie viele gehalten.... naja... mal schaun ob es überhaupt wieder in Steam UK kommt.


 
Und welche Versprechungen hat Splash Damage deiner Meinung nach gegeben bzw. nicht gehalten ?


----------



## fuSi0n (18. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antworten. Dann bestell ich es mal bei amazon.co.uk. Ich hoffe es wird so geil wie in alten ET-Zeiten


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Mai 2011)

Zum Beispiel das Parkour laufen wurde als innovativ und neuartig bezeichnet und ingame kann man zwar ein paar moves machen, was aber werder wirklich hilfreich noch spaß macht und man hat nicht so viele möglichkeiten wie bei Mirros Edge.
Kaum SP Story.

8 Maps... die sich auch noch kaum unterscheiden


----------



## Shmendrick (18. Mai 2011)

Also von nem SP Spiel ham die nix gesagt,und wenn du hüpfen willst wie in Mirror Edge dann spiel Mirror Edge oder ändere dein Aussehen in den Dünnen Char der kann dann auch rumhüpfen.Und zu den Maps wieso will immer jeder 100 Maps die dann auch noch grotte sind weil sie keine zeit hatten sie gescheit zu machen weil jeder ja 100 maps will, von denen er dann eh nur 5 oder 6 Spielt,lieber wenige Maps und die guten und direkten Kampf bieten als dumm in der Gegend rumrennen.

Mich nervt im Moment nur das ignorante teamplay vieler Heiler.

Immer dieses Unsägliche vergleichen mit andern Spielen.

Das Spiel mag net perfekt sein,Sound Bug in Terminal bzw manchmal nen Absturz aber es ist doch um längen Bugfreier als es manch andere Spiele von den namhaften herstellern sind.Und den ersten DLC im Juni gibts eh gleich für lau.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Mai 2011)

Shmendrick schrieb:


> Also von nem SP Spiel ham die nix gesagt,und wenn du hüpfen willst wie in Mirror Edge dann spiel Mirror Edge oder ändere dein Aussehen in den Dünnen Char der kann dann auch rumhüpfen.Und zu den Maps wieso will immer jeder 100 Maps die dann auch noch grotte sind weil sie keine zeit hatten sie gescheit zu machen weil jeder ja 100 maps will, von denen er dann eh nur 5 oder 6 Spielt,lieber wenige Maps und die guten und direkten Kampf bieten als dumm in der Gegend rumrennen.
> 
> Mich nervt im Moment nur das ignorante teamplay vieler Heiler.
> 
> ...



Es geht nicht darum was man will, sondern was ein Versprochen wurde, bzw. was angekündigt wurde.


----------



## Bu11et (18. Mai 2011)

Wow wow wow also da muss ich aber wiedersprechen. Ich weiß ja nicht ob du das Game überhaupt schon mal gespielt hast , aber wenn man sich für den leichten Charakter entscheidet, hat man exakt die selben Bewegungsfreiheiten, wie in Mirors Edge. Mal abgesehen davon kannst du die Games nicht mit einander vergleichen . Ansonsten fällt mir kein Shooter ein, bei dem man das selbe machen kann: Ok by Crysis 2 kann man auch rutschen und jumpen. Aber nur an auf bestimmte Anhöhen. Bei Brink kannst du wirklich überall hin gelangen, was meiner Ansicht nach wiederum schon inovativ ist (das ganze SMART-System ) . Und dieses ist sogar sehr hilfreich, wenn man flink genug ist. 
Was Die Story angeht hast du natürlich recht. Die ist echt lahm . Aber das Game war ja auch nicht dazu gedacht, um es als SP zu betrachten.


----------



## phila_delphia (18. Mai 2011)

@ FreaksLikeMe:

Wie Jefim wiederspreche ich auch und zwar von A bis Z. Ich hatte bisher keinen Absturz, keinen Punktverlust. Habe viele Spannende Matches gespielt (bis zur letzten Sekunde). Entdecke immer neue Wege auf den Maps, die du richtig gut kennen mußt, damit sich was bewegt. Habe schon richtig den Hintern versohlt bekommen, weil einige gute Leute am Start sind. Hab meine Skills schon drei mal zurückgestellt um die Taktik zu wechseln. Habe gerade am meisten Spaß mit dem leichten Parcours Charakter weil seine Moves super sind und eine geniale Bewegung über die Map ermöglichen (75% alle Spieler scheinen mir den leichten Charakter zu spielen). Wenn Du nciht zusammenarbeitest läuft es nicht...

Fazit: Kauf es Dir in Deutschland und ärger Dich nicht, dass Du es in UK nicht billiger bekommst und dann komm und spiel mit uns mit.

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2011)

Ich hab da mal eine Frage zu den Missionszielen und der Kampagne:

1) oft steht da "Bewache den Pfeiler" oder so was, und nachdem die Mission gescheitert ist raffe ich erst, dass ich den hätte sprengen und nicht einfach bewachen sollen - ist das ein Bug, oder muss man da erst die Klasse wechseln, um das Missionsziel "korrekt" zu sehen?

2) ich scheitere bei der Kampagen bei der Mission, bei der man die Kransteuerung reparieren und danach die Raketensteuerung hacken soll, weil meine KI-Teampartner einfach zu doof sind, selber zu reparieren oder zu hacken. Wie funktioniert das, wenn ich dann online diese Mission mit anderen Spielern spielen möchte? Wenn ich im Kampagnenmenü diese Mission wähle als Coop oder so: sieht man mich dann in der Serverliste oder so, oder muss ich aktiv einen "einladen" ? Oder wie?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Mai 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Fazit: Kauf es Dir in Deutschland und ärger Dich nicht, dass Du es in UK nicht billiger bekommst und dann komm und spiel mit uns mit.
> 
> Grüße



Würd ich ja, aber ich will das nicht bestellen, sondern per PSC (weil ich schon das Guthaben dafür hab) über Steam kaufen. Aber 50 € gebe ich dafür bestimmt nicht aus


----------



## Shmendrick (18. Mai 2011)

Wieso zb net über D2D hab ich auch gemacht hat mich nur 27€ gekostet.


----------



## xMaschx (18. Mai 2011)

so hab Brink nun!

addet mich mal in Steam: xKillyxx


----------



## phila_delphia (18. Mai 2011)

xMaschx schrieb:


> so hab Brink nun!
> 
> addet mich mal in Steam: xKillyxx


 
Schon unterwegs.

Grüße


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Mai 2011)

Shmendrick schrieb:


> Wieso zb net über D2D hab ich auch gemacht hat mich nur 27€ gekostet.


 Weil man da nicht mit PSC zahlen kann


----------



## Hackman (18. Mai 2011)

Shmendrick schrieb:


> Wieso zb net über D2D hab ich auch gemacht hat mich nur 27€ gekostet.


Da gibts das auch gar nicht mehr. Die UK Version ist nurnoch für die Briten freigegeben, und kostet jetzt auch mehr, weil der Vorbesteller-Rabatt fehlt. Auf ne EU und DE Version wartet man seit ner Woche vergeblich (Coming soon)


----------



## Pravasi (18. Mai 2011)

Ich kapier es überhaupt nicht.
Keine ahnung worum es in dem Spiel geht...
Dabei hab ich 2 Jahre täglich! L4d im Team gespielt,aber bei dem Game blick ich überhaupt  mal rein gar nix.
Seit Jahren Shootererfahren und jetzt so was.
Brauch also unbedingt jemanden,der mir das Spiel gaaanz genau erklärt...
Am besten im Zeitlupenmodus.
Wer also Lust auf einen ganz aussergewöhnlich misrabelen Mitspieler mit flacher Lernkurve hat:
Acc-Name ist pravasi,Nickname ist sunshine.
Headset setze ich natürlich vorraus,TS3 ist instaliert,nachts bin ich gerne wach.


----------



## Leandros (18. Mai 2011)

Morgen gerne. Jetzt nicht. Stop. Pennen. Stop.


----------



## DarkMo (18. Mai 2011)

hier nochmal die tutorial videos da. die sollten eigentlich alles erklären. viel spaß ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJegoB6_TYg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nusVY_grdw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXr4QnGpwkY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YRpkv8eHto
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmh4MAduGlw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U1XQLIyKCc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIkv3Bo-Oy4


----------



## Pravasi (18. Mai 2011)

Hab ich mir natürlich auch schon angeguckt.
Ich find es im Moment halt noch derart unübersichtlich und dabei so sauschnell,das ich irgendwie loslaufe und sofort von den Bots erschossen werde...Renn dann hinter einen her und versuche dem Muni zu geben,aber der hält nicht an..
Dabei wird die ganze Zeit erzählt,dass irgendwo irgendwas passiert und ich weiss nicht ob ich drauf reagieren soll oder nicht.
Irgendeine Art von Taktik find ich in der Hektik auch nicht.
Dann werd ich geheilt,und sobald ich stehe mit einem one-hit-kill niedergestreckt,-und das dann mehrmals hintereinander,so dass ich ne gefühlte viertel Stunde nur rumliege...
Dagegen ist UT3 und Cod ja zum wegpennen.
Sogar Crysis2 ist höchstens halb so schnell.
Der schwerste Spielstart in meiner 20jährigen Gamerkarriere.


----------



## DarkMo (18. Mai 2011)

das klingt ja übel ^^ wie wirds dann mir erst ergehen >< naja, erstmal weiterhin beobachten, aber ich denk mal, ich werds mir au irgendwann holen.


----------



## Razer83 (19. Mai 2011)

Erst mal noch en dickes DANKE an  Leandros und bullet für die Mega Hilfe 
Mit meinem anzeigen prob. 

Fehler war das steam die sprachdatei nicht richtig geladen hat. 

Beim ganzen zocken die letzten 2 Tage hatte ich gar keine Zeit mich dafür zu bedanken 

So jetzt hoffe ich das wir hier mal ein 8 on 8 starten können
 mit den ganzen Leut aus em Forum werden ja von Tag zu Tag mehr 
Also her mit den steam Namen adden und ab geht's 
Bis dann man sieht sich auf der ARK


----------



## copi (19. Mai 2011)

gibts ne gruppe in steam? ich habs auch satt in unkoordiniert
gackernden hühnerhaufen mit 6 medics die nicht heilen
rum zurennen


----------



## Bullveyr (19. Mai 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine Frage zu den Missionszielen und der Kampagne:
> 
> 1) oft steht da "Bewache den Pfeiler" oder so was, und nachdem die Mission gescheitert ist raffe ich erst, dass ich den hätte sprengen und nicht einfach bewachen sollen - ist das ein Bug, oder muss man da erst die Klasse wechseln, um das Missionsziel "korrekt" zu sehen?
> 
> 2) ich scheitere bei der Kampagen bei der Mission, bei der man die Kransteuerung reparieren und danach die Raketensteuerung hacken soll, weil meine KI-Teampartner einfach zu doof sind, selber zu reparieren oder zu hacken. Wie funktioniert das, wenn ich dann online diese Mission mit anderen Spielern spielen möchte? Wenn ich im Kampagnenmenü diese Mission wähle als Coop oder so: sieht man mich dann in der Serverliste oder so, oder muss ich aktiv einen "einladen" ? Oder wie?


1. Jo afaik steht das richtige Missionsziel nur dann dort wenn man die entsprechende Klasse hat (in dem Fall Soldier), ist etwas unglücklich gelöst, zumindest für Einsteiger.

2. Die Mission ist in der tat unnötig schwer, theoretisch kannst du sie mit einem neuen Character zocken, dann sollte sie leichter sein. K.A. wie es im Coop funzt aber du kannst das Level auch online zocken, ist dann wie in jedem anderen MP Shooter.


----------



## Ulami (19. Mai 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine Frage zu den Missionszielen und der Kampagne:
> 
> 1) oft steht da "Bewache den Pfeiler" oder so was, und nachdem die Mission gescheitert ist raffe ich erst, dass ich den hätte sprengen und nicht einfach bewachen sollen - ist das ein Bug, oder muss man da erst die Klasse wechseln, um das Missionsziel "korrekt" zu sehen?
> 
> 2) ich scheitere bei der Kampagen bei der Mission, bei der man die Kransteuerung reparieren und danach die Raketensteuerung hacken soll, weil meine KI-Teampartner einfach zu doof sind, selber zu reparieren oder zu hacken. Wie funktioniert das, wenn ich dann online diese Mission mit anderen Spielern spielen möchte? Wenn ich im Kampagnenmenü diese Mission wähle als Coop oder so: sieht man mich dann in der Serverliste oder so, oder muss ich aktiv einen "einladen" ? Oder wie?


 

Hallo!

Ich spiel das ganze auf englisch und da steht DEFEND the pillar, wenn man Verteidiger ist, und GUARD blabla wenn man Angreifer ist. Ich nehm mal an, dass es auf deutsch Verteidigen und Bewachen heißt. Bewachen im Sinne von die Gegend frei von Gegnern halten, damit jemand das Objective machen kann. Wenn du als Angreifer die benötigte Klasse hast, würde etwas wie "zerstöre den Pfeiler" stehen, alle anderen haben das Missionsziel, dich zu bewachen.

Die Bots fangen scheinbar erst nach totaler Area Dominance an, wirklich die Objectives zu machen (was eigentlich gutes Clanplay is), man könnte auch sagen, dass sie sich gegenseitig decken und gemeinsam um Feinde kümmern. Wirkt aber in der Praxis ned richtig toll... Na jedenfalls kannst du im Serverbrowser (Freeplay) nach Spieltyp sortieren, dort wählst du Objective und solltest dann einen Haufen Server mit x/8 Spielern drauf finden, denen du joinen kannst. Wie man erkennt, ob man Sec oder Rev spielt, weiß ich leider selber nicht.
Leichter und klar, welche Fraktion man ist, ist es, einfach bei den Missionen Koop einzustellen. Dann sucht das Spiel selber nach einem passenden Server, der bereits Spieler drauf hat.

Achja offline kannst bei der Mission entweder selber hacken, während du hoffst, dass die Bots dir den Rücken frei halten oder du schießt wirklich alle Gegner weg und pusht dann etwas in Richtung des gegnerischen Spawns, damit auch sicher nix deinen Kollegen am Hacken hindert. Klappt auch auf schwer ganz gut, wenn man in Bewegung bleibt, weil man sonst ganz schnell geaimbottet wird

Hoffe, das hat dir etwas geholfen.


----------



## Bu11et (19. Mai 2011)

copi schrieb:


> gibts ne gruppe in steam? ich habs auch satt in unkoordiniert
> gackernden hühnerhaufen mit 6 medics die nicht heilen
> rum zurennen


 
Ich bin am überlegen eine zu Erstellen. Mitglieder haben wir ja mitlerweile einge . Kannst dich gerne zu unserer Truppe dazu gesellen. Wie ist dein Steamacountname?


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2011)

Gibt doch schon eine Deutsche gruppe. o.O


----------



## Bu11et (19. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Gibt doch schon eine Deutsche gruppe. o.O


 
Wenn du die Gruppe BRINK PCW FINDER meinst, der ist international . Das siehst dua uch an der Mitgliederanzahl .


----------



## xMaschx (19. Mai 2011)

Braucht ihr eig den Nicknamen oder Accnamen von Steam zu adden?

Heisse in Steam xKillyxx

und in Brink xMaschx


----------



## Razer83 (19. Mai 2011)

xMaschx schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht ihr eig den Nicknamen oder Accnamen von Steam zu adden?
> 
> Heisse in Steam xKillyxx
> 
> und in Brink xMaschx



Den steam ACC Name braucht man zum adden


----------



## xMaschx (19. Mai 2011)

ah ok =D

wie heisst ihr in Steam ?


----------



## copi (19. Mai 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen eine zu Erstellen. Mitglieder haben wir ja mitlerweile einge . Kannst dich gerne zu unserer Truppe dazu gesellen. Wie ist dein Steamacountname?


 
steam name: ARC_Kati

wehe einer lacht, das is der steam account von meiner frau, den ich gekapert hab wie nen pirat


----------



## Bu11et (19. Mai 2011)

xMaschx schrieb:


> ah ok =D
> 
> wie heisst ihr in Steam ?



Oberhalb der Bilder findest du im Startpost alle User, die bereits in unser Truppe tätig sind. Ich heiße wie im forum Jefim (Bullet). TS3 Server gibts auch bei bedarf .


----------



## Razer83 (19. Mai 2011)

copi schrieb:
			
		

> steam name: ARC_Kati
> 
> wehe einer lacht, das is der steam account von meiner frau, den ich gekapert hab wie nen pirat



Und ich dachte schon die erste Frau in Brink  mhh ob wir Piraten wollen das ist jetzt die Frage 
So noch paar min dann endlich daheim am pc jupi


----------



## Shmendrick (19. Mai 2011)

Kannst mich mal in der Steamliste eintragen im anfangspost^^

unity01 oder Kingkong


----------



## Bu11et (19. Mai 2011)

Shmendrick schrieb:


> Kannst mich mal in der Steamliste eintragen im anfangspost^^
> 
> unity01 oder Kingkong


 
Wird sofort erledigt! Adde dich gleich mal bei Steam . 

PS: Wenn du Intresse hast, kannst du auch zu uns ins TS3 vorbei schauen. Die Daten kann ich dir per PN geben.


----------



## phila_delphia (19. Mai 2011)

Shmendrick schrieb:


> Kannst mich mal in der Steamliste eintragen im anfangspost^^
> 
> unity01 oder Kingkong


 
Hab Dich und "den Pirat" auch gerade geaddet. Sehr schön!

Grüße


----------



## copi (19. Mai 2011)

ARRRRRRRR!

bin erst gegen 20uhr daheim aber dann gehts ab.


----------



## Pulls (19. Mai 2011)

hey leute...
zocke jetz seid 2 oder 3 tagen auch das game!

es gibt ja diese viele waffen upgrades nur irgendwie krieg ich von denen nix!
ich wähle immer die ziele aus damit ich mehr xp krieg aber irgendwie komm ich nicht an diese upgrades ran!

wäre nett wenn mir mal einer erklären könnte wie ich schnell daran komme...

mfg Pulls


----------



## copi (19. Mai 2011)

@pulls:

challenges machen, in der kampangne wird leider nix frei gespielt.


----------



## Pulls (19. Mai 2011)

aja danke für den hinweis

ich weis nur nicht warum das laggt ohne ende wenn ich online spielen will !?!?!?
und Ton hab ich auch keinen mehr! irgendwas läuft da doch falsch oder nich?

ich meine ich hab nich die schnellste i-net vebindung aber CS kann ich auch ohne probleme zocken mit ein ping von ca. 60 - 80


----------



## Razer83 (20. Mai 2011)

Pulls schrieb:
			
		

> aja danke für den hinweis
> 
> ich weis nur nicht warum das laggt ohne ende wenn ich online spielen will !?!?!?
> und Ton hab ich auch keinen mehr! irgendwas läuft da doch falsch oder nich?
> ...



Es liegt zum Kl. Teil an den Einstellungen und zum gr. Teil an den Servern mit den laags. 
Aber en Ping bei cs von 60-80 ist viel oder nicht. selber Spiel ich nur CSS und dort hab ich einen von ca. 20 eher drunter


----------



## Pulls (20. Mai 2011)

was muss ich denn da genau einstellen?


nen ping von 20 bei css kann ich nur von träumen! dann hast du warscheinlich dsl 16000

ich hab ne 384 er leitung! also dsl 1000 lite! hab aber noch irgendwas abgeschlossen damit der ping noch nen
bissl runter geht für 1 euro mehr im monat! 
wie gesagt bei cs geht es ja dann muss es doch bei brink auch gehen!
und mit ein ping von 60 bis 80 konnte ich immer gut zocken! 

mfg Pulls


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2011)

Ping hat nichts mit deiner Download bzw Upload rate zu tun ...


----------



## Ulami (20. Mai 2011)

Das Game rockt sooooo

Hab zwei Jahre nix mehr online gezockt, aber hier hats mich wieder gerissen. Nach ner Woche bin ich wieder schön eingespielt, noch bissl aimschwach, aber auf nem guten Weg


----------



## Razer83 (21. Mai 2011)

Pulls schrieb:


> was muss ich denn da genau einstellen?
> 
> 
> nen ping von 20 bei css kann ich nur von träumen! dann hast du warscheinlich dsl 16000
> ...


 nee hab ne 32000 von kabel bw 
dann versuch es mal auf deutsche server bei mir ist es ab und an auch extrem mit den laags


----------



## phila_delphia (21. Mai 2011)

Es gibt erste Details zu einem Patch, der kommende Woche erscheinen soll. Die Verbesserungen hören sich sinvoll und vielversprechend an

Brink - Details zum nächsten Patch - News bei GameStar.de

Grüße


----------



## Leandros (21. Mai 2011)

Das hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## phila_delphia (21. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an.


 
Ja vor allem über umfangreichere Serverfilter würde ich mich freuen. Noch besser wäre freilich wenn es ein System gäbe, dass es erlaubt als ganze Gruppe einem Spiel beizutreten.

Auch auf die bessere Performance bin ich gespannt. Vorallem wenn serverseitig die Ping besser wird.

Grüße


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. Mai 2011)

Also hab Brink jetzt mal intensiv gezockt.

Alles im allen ist das relativ Spiel gut, doch anders als erwartet bietet Brink (für mich) keine Abwechslung. 
Ich habe das Spiel angefangen, in der Hoffnung was völlig neues zu Spielen (viele sagten mir das), aber nichts hat mich wikrlich beeindruckt, alles habe ich schon in anderen Spielen gehabt. Großer Nachteil ist wie ich finde, dass sich das Game überhaupt nicht lohnt zu spielen, wenn keine Freunde zur Hand sind. Noch ein negativer Aspekt sind die individualisierungsmöglichkeiten.
Diese wurden ja ziemlich hoch angepriesen und auch stark umworben, doch für diese riesen PR um diese Sache, sind die Möglichkeiten meiner ansicht nach ziemlich gering, ich hätte mir gewünscht, die Waffen noch mehr zu Designen, z.B. die Farben etc., trotzdem ist es gleichzeitig auch ein positiver Aspekt, in sehr wenigen Spielen kann man seinen CHarakter individualisieren. (Bei Bulletstorm fand ich die möglichkeiten gut)
Sehr nervig finde ich auch die Waffen auswahl, zwar hat maneine große Auswahl, aber trotzdem gefällt mir keine von den Waffen, da die MP`s sich kaum bis garnicht unterscheiden. Das führt dazu das ich nicht eine Waffe für mich entdeckt habe.
Das SMART-System finde ich ganz interessant und es ist auch gut umgesetzt.
Den laufenden Wechsel der Klassen finde ich auch gut, jedoch nichts wirklich neues (ausser eben das man lebend die Klassen wechseln kann). Den Singleplayer brauche ich hier wohl gar nicht erwähnen.
Das Spiel ist ein bisschen gewöhnugsbedürftig, jedoch sollte man sich relativ schnell eingespielt haben und schnell erkennen, dass es nichts bringt alleine rumzulaufen, da macht es mehr Sinn sein Team z.B. mit Muni zuversorgen, was auch mehr Punkte gibt. Auch ein gutes Konzept um das Teamplay und Teamempfinden zustärken (Wie schon oben erwähnt, ist dies auch der Grund, warum sich das Spiel gar nicht lohnt, ohne Freunde, da es dann viel zu unkoodiniert abläuft).

Alles im allen ist das Spiel gut, nicht mehr nicht weniger. Die Quests im MP bieten wenig abwechslung und führen (bei mir) schnell zur langeweile. FÜr mich ist das Spiel also (leider) nur was für zwischen durch.
Ich werde aber trotzdem bei Battlefield und konsorten bleiben, da mir das Konzept/System besser gefällt und liegt.


----------



## Razer83 (22. Mai 2011)

Es lohnt sich Net allein zu spielen mhhh geb ich dir recht Rück dein steam Name raus und du wirst immer jemand zum zocken haben einfach mal bei bullet bzw lemi lefti oder fermi scheise wie heist du bullet kann mir keine schwere Namen merken melden und du hast 16 neue Brink Freunde die jeden Tag mehr werden


----------



## phila_delphia (22. Mai 2011)

Razer83 schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich Net allein zu spielen mhhh geb ich dir recht Rück dein steam Name raus und du wirst immer jemand zum zocken haben einfach mal bei bullet bzw lemi lefti oder fermi scheise wie heist du bullet kann mir keine schwere Namen merken melden und du hast 16 neue Brink Freunde die jeden Tag mehr werden


 
Jefim. So schwer ist das doch nicht 

@Freak: Razer83 hat recht. Fang mit dem MP an, adde einen von uns (mein account: "derwendelin") und wir spielen gemeinsam.

Grüße


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Mai 2011)

Ist ja nicht so das ich keinen habe zum Spielen, nur ab und zu kommt es ja vor das keiner gerade Online ist und dann ist das doof 
Ich werde euch mal alle adden


----------



## Bu11et (22. Mai 2011)

@Phill: was du meinen ? 

Den Freak kenn ich ja schon etwas länger . Haben einige Runden online in Bulletstorm investiert. War auch sehr amysant .


----------



## Sixxer (22. Mai 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Die Quests im MP bieten wenig abwechslung und führen (bei mir) schnell zur langeweile. FÜr mich ist das Spiel also (leider) nur was für zwischen durch.


Stimme ich dir voll zu. Den Rest kann ich auch unterschreieben. Noch etwas negatives ist mir gestern aufgefallen: Spawncamping. Ich hatte auf 2 Servern null Möglichkeit raus in die Map zu kommen weil das andere Team sich am Eingang zu den Spawnpunkten verbarrikadiert hat. Vielleicht sollte man bei solchen Multiplayern die Spawns dahingehend ändern das man irgendwo in der Map wieder "auftaucht" und dann für etwa 10 bis 15 Sekunden unsichtbar bleibt bis man die richtige Orientierung hat. Natürlich sollten in dieser Zeit Kills ausgeschlossen sein.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Mai 2011)

@Jefim das waren Zeiten 

@Brink

Ich finde die Waffen mit jeder Runde schlechter, ich versteh nich wie die anderen das machen aber bei mir ist das meistens so das ich den Gegner als erstersehe und dann feuere, er dreht sich sofort um und tötet mich mit wenigen Schüssen. So läuft das bei mir bei fast jeden Gegner... egal welche Waffe, egal ob dauerfeuer oder Salven...


----------



## phila_delphia (22. Mai 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> @Phill: was du meinen ?


 
Bezog sich auf den Vorpost von Razor83, der nicht mehr wußte wie Du richtig heißt. Da hab ichs ihm aufgeshrieben . 

Grüße


----------



## DarkMo (22. Mai 2011)

hehe, so gehts mir bei bc2 immer 

aber wegen zu enig abwechslung bei den quest... von welchen spielen gehst du da jetz aus als grundvorraussetzung? weil ich kenn ja zum bsp nur bc2. davor hatte ich keinen ordentlichen rechner un der alte langte für wow ^^ sprich mein kenntnisstand is da sehr einschienig ^^ aber von bc2 ausgehend, is doch schon ne variation an aufgaben echt super. was macht man denn bei battlefield? immer das selbe. rushen un mcoms zünden oder verteidigen oder eben flaggen jagen und halten bla. da is brink noch weitaus abwechslungsreicher - un bc2 macht schon tierisch fun (sofern die mates was drauf haben).


----------



## Sixxer (22. Mai 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> er dreht sich sofort um und tötet mich mit wenigen Schüssen


Aim nennt man das.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Mai 2011)

@DarkMo
Naja sogesehen musst du bei Brink auch nur das Tor sprengen (= BC2= Rush-Modus), irgendwelche Sachen beschützen (BC2= ähnlich Eroberung). Also sogesehen für mich kein großer Unterschied zu anderen MP-Shootern

@Sixxer

ha ha, Beispiel, ich nehm die stärkste Sniper (sogar gebufft), schieß damit jemanden zweil mal in Kopf (hinterienander, ohne das er Heilung bekommt), dann sieht er mich und tötet mich mit 2 Schüssen aus ner Pistole... WTF
Andere töten mich mit einem Schuss aus der Sniper, ich brauche 2-3 oder mehr...
In BC2 z.B. kann ich mit jeder Waffe, da ist das Aiming vom Spiel her gut, aber bei Brink...


----------



## Sixxer (22. Mai 2011)

Hmm...is schon komisch.


----------



## phila_delphia (22. Mai 2011)

Sixxer schrieb:


> ...Spawncamping. Ich hatte auf 2 Servern null Möglichkeit raus in die Map zu kommen weil das andere Team sich am Eingang zu den Spawnpunkten verbarrikadiert hat...


 
Ja, besonders bei der Hafenmission ist das so ein Problem. Die Lösung wäre allerdings recht einfach. Es bräuchte einfach einen Aufgan mehr... Aber stimmt schon "Katzenwache" ist echt nervig, wie schon damals beim Verstecke, als wir noch klein waren  Die Probleme bleiben gleich. Ändern tut sich sich nur Umfeld und Ausmaß .

Grüße


----------



## Sixxer (22. Mai 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Ja, besonders bei der Hafenmission ist das so ein Problem.


Ja genau dort.


----------



## Bu11et (22. Mai 2011)

Ich nehme mal an die Rede ist von Contain-Sity oder wie die Map heißt. An sich ein machbare Aufgabe. Sofern alle nach vorne rushen und die Bombe platzieren, während einer den Wartungsbot begleitet. 

@Freak: So wie es sich anhört, hast du bekanntschaft mit den "Cheater-Bots" gemacht. Auf den Schwiriegkeitsgrad Schwer reagieren die gern mal über und verpassen die halt schnell einen Heady . Naja im MP gegen Menschen siehts da anders aus. Hab zwar gestern einen echt krassen Typen gehabt, wo ich dachte er häte aim an aber ansonsten ist das wirklich nur eine Frage des Aimings. Und ie Bufs/Upgrades natürlich nicht vergessen(Kevlar/Damagabuff etc.).


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Mai 2011)

Muss nochmal bei allen Waffen die Rot-Punkt-Visiere abnehmen, ich finde damit kann man kaum zielen


----------



## Bullveyr (22. Mai 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> @Sixxer
> 
> ha ha, Beispiel, ich nehm die stärkste Sniper (sogar gebufft), schieß damit jemanden zweil mal in Kopf (hinterienander, ohne das er Heilung bekommt), dann sieht er mich und tötet mich mit 2 Schüssen aus ner Pistole... WTF
> Andere töten mich mit einem Schuss aus der Sniper, ich brauche 2-3 oder mehr...
> In BC2 z.B. kann ich mit jeder Waffe, da ist das Aiming vom Spiel her gut, aber bei Brink...


Also mit der/dem Barnett haut man eigentlich mit 2 Headies alles um (auich ohne Buff).


----------



## Bu11et (22. Mai 2011)

Bullveyr schrieb:


> Also mit der/dem Barnett haut man eigentlich mit 2 Headies alles um (auich ohne Buff).


 
43 damage FTW .


----------



## phila_delphia (22. Mai 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> 43 damage FTW .


 
Wo sieht man denn bitte diese Punkte?! In meinen Stats sieht man nur diese Balken.

Grüße


----------



## Bu11et (22. Mai 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Wo sieht man denn bitte diese Punkte?! In meinen Stats sieht man nur diese Balken.
> 
> Grüße


 
Wenn du einen Gegner triffst, wird für kurze Zeit in Gelb die HitPoints angezeigt. Wenn man mit dem Barnet einen Headshot macht, dann gibts teilweise 43 Damage, was zu einem Oneshot führt . Sofern der Gegner nicht gebuft und kein Heavy ist.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Mai 2011)

Gott das Spiel ist so ur low, absoluter fehlkauf. Das Game verbreitet richtig schlechte laune...


----------



## Bu11et (23. Mai 2011)

Da hast du mit uns noch nicht gespielt .


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2011)

Da verbreitet es aber auch manchmal schlechte Laune.  

PS: Bullet heißt nu im Forum auch Bullet.  (eigentlich B-Mikro-llet )


----------



## Sixxer (23. Mai 2011)

Bμllet;3016658 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du mit uns noch nicht gespielt .


Wer ist uns? Könnt mich mal adden: coolflatman
Will euch mal abziehen


----------



## phila_delphia (23. Mai 2011)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Wer ist uns? Könnt mich mal adden: coolflatman
> Will euch mal abziehen


 
Damit ich/wir Dich adden können und Du mich/uns dann abziehen kannst, mußte Du bitte Deinen Accountnamen und nicht Deinen Steam-Nick posten. Wenn ich "coolflatman" eingebe, kann ich bei der Freundesuche nämlich niemanden finden.

Wenn Du magst, kannst Du so lange ja mal mich adden: "derwendelin"

Grüße


----------



## Bu11et (23. Mai 2011)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Wer ist uns? Könnt mich mal adden: coolflatman
> Will euch mal abziehen


 
Du findest auch alle Nicks im Startpost .


----------



## Sixxer (23. Mai 2011)

dopamin99977


----------



## Sorehead (23. Mai 2011)

Hier mal ein bisschen Futter für die Zahlenfreunde.


----------



## phila_delphia (23. Mai 2011)

Sorehead schrieb:


> Hier mal ein bisschen Futter für die Zahlenfreunde.



Herzlichen Dank von meiner Seite!

Grüße


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2011)

Das Update für die Brink Dedicated Server kam grade an!


----------



## phila_delphia (24. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das Update für die Brink Dedicated Server kam grade an!


 
Sehr schön! Bin gespannt, was es bringt.

Grüße

_edit: Hier die Veränderungen von der Splash Damage Seite..._

*General:*

Fixed sound dropping out when playing networked games
Improved graphical performance, especially when using Ambient Occlusion
Fixed voice packs being reset to default when you delete another character
Removed ability to use certain cheat protected commands in challenges
Fixed memory leak/crash when alt-tabbed out
*User Interface:*

Full servers are no longer filtered out of the browser
Added support for entering a range of numbers (i.e. 10-12) in server filters
Reduced font size in the server browser
Exiting Head customization returns to the correct menu
Fixed being unable to bind KP_Enter in the UI
Increased font size of in-game text chat
'Enter' now closes text chat prompt if empty
Fixed challenge in menu flashing even after completion
*Dedicated Servers:*

Improved dedicated server CPU performance
Fixed NPC not spawning for escort objectives online on servers using unsupported cvars


----------



## phila_delphia (24. Mai 2011)

_Apologie: Das ist Kein Doppelpost! Er hat ein anderes Thema und wurde mehr als einen halben Tag später erstellt!_

So, jetzt aber!

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, warum mit den Klassen auch die Farbe der Handschuhe wechseln muss? Oder genauer gesagt: Warum muss ich bei der Security als Medic immer auf diese gruseligen Roten Handschue starren?!

Grüße


----------



## Bu11et (24. Mai 2011)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass es im Spiel so programmiert ist. Aber früher oder später wird es vllt Skins geben, wie für viele andere Steamgeames .


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. Mai 2011)

Bμllet;3021947 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh mal davon aus, dass es im Spiel so programmiert ist. Aber früher oder später wird es vllt Skins geben, wie für viele andere Steamgeames .


 
Alles schön in DLC´s für "nur" 9,99 verpackt


----------



## arosman (25. Mai 2011)

neuer bench mit 1.03 ausgeführt
.Alles wieder ROGER bei ATI:


Brink GPU & CPU Performance Test > 1920x1200 & 2560x1600 Performance - TechSpot Reviews


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. Mai 2011)

Komme langsam in das Gameplay herein (Das Aiming und das Waffenverhalten beim schießen hat mich verrückt gemacht), aber trotzdem wird das Spiel nicht wirklich amüsanter...

Jede Map hat das gleiche Ziel, ENTWEDER Tor verteidigen und Bot zerstören ODER Tor sprengen und Bot begleiten.

Das Konzept ist nach 3 Onlinerunden schon ausgelutscht... das Spiel bietet (für mich) einfach keine motivation, nichts neues, nichts aufregendes.


Die Server Suche sieht imemr so aus:
Mitspieler: 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,1,0,0,0,0,4,0,0,0,0,0,0,15,0,0,0,0,0,0,3


----------



## Sixxer (25. Mai 2011)

Oder mit PW zu.


----------



## Bu11et (25. Mai 2011)

Für die Unwissenden: dagibts ne kleine versteckte Funktion, die es bei jeden anderen Game mit Dedi-Server gibt.... nennt sich *Filteroption* .


----------



## Sixxer (25. Mai 2011)

Jaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ulami (26. Mai 2011)

Man, eigentlich hab ich mir von einem Fachforum für Zocker weniger Rumgeheule erwartet. "Die schießen mich immer um, weil ich kein Aim hab..mimii" und von Serverfiltern auch noch nix gehört. Und an allem sind wieder die anderen schuld!!!

Schön, dass dir die anderen wenigstens freundlich entgegenkommen und sich nicht von der negativen Stimmung mitreißen lassen. Bravo an die Community


Mir persönlich machts wieder richtig Spaß, auch wenns ichs traurig find, dass es für viele doch zu komplex zu sein scheint. Wenn ich auf Server komm, wo keiner nem Medic spielt und die Angreifer nur mit Soldiern und Operatives einen Kran aufbauen wollen, wirds mir anders. Wie QW ein sehr sehr gutes Spiel, dessen Komplexität aber leider bei den meisten nicht ankommt. "Teamwork? Ich bin Snip0r!!!" Rennt halt wieder ein Haufen kopfloser Hühner über die Map oder campt in ner Ecke. Is aber immer das Spiel schuld, wenn sie dann zusammengeschossen werden!


EDIT: 
Neuer AMD Treiber da damits hoffentlich nun für alle wirklich gut läuft: 
Catalyst 11.5b hotfix
AMD Catalyst


----------



## arosman (26. Mai 2011)

Ja, ja läuft es Brink GPU & CPU Performance Test > 1920x1200 & 2560x1600 Performance - TechSpot Reviews


----------



## Bu11et (26. Mai 2011)

Hehe damit muss man hier leben . Und das da Spiel nicht für die Masse gedacht war, kann man solche Meinungen durchaus erwarten. Ich bin ja eigentlich auch eher der CoD-Zocker. Einfach drauf da . Aber irgendwann hört der Spaß bei mir auf. Unzwar wenn man mit dem Team überhaupt nicht vorran kommt. Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass es bei Brink paar Stellen gibt, wo man kaum eine Chance hat die Aufgaben auzuführen. 
Das Teamplay ist trotzdem deutlich stärker ausgeprägt, als bei manch anderen Shootern.


----------



## Leandros (26. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte gerne die Linux Serverfiles. Dann würde ich auch wieder Zocken. Lag free!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. Mai 2011)

Bμllet;3026880 schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe damit muss man hier leben . Und das da Spiel nicht für die Masse gedacht war, kann man solche Meinungen durchaus erwarten. Ich bin ja eigentlich auch eher der CoD-Zocker. Einfach drauf da . Aber irgendwann hört der Spaß bei mir auf. Unzwar wenn man mit dem Team überhaupt nicht vorran kommt. Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass es bei Brink paar Stellen gibt, wo man kaum eine Chance hat die Aufgaben auzuführen.
> Das Teamplay ist trotzdem deutlich stärker ausgeprägt, als bei manch anderen Shootern.


 
Gegen das Teamplay habe ich auch nichts, finde ich gut das es so gefördert wird. (War schon bei L4D2, ganz begeistert wenn man ein gutes Team hatte). 

Finde auch das es Stellen gibt an denen es fast unmöglich ist voran zukommen, z.B. einmal bei Container-City, ganz am Anfang, wenn die anderen schneller am Tor sind, können sie schön den Spawnpunkt blockieren und da kommt man so gut wie nicht mehr raus. Ärgerlich ist auch die Stelle, da weiß ich aber nicht wie die Map heißt), wo man die Hack-Box in so einem Glasraum anbringen muss. Auch so gut wie unmöglich, das Gegnerische Team stellt sich da einfach rein, ist von den meisten Seiten geschützt und man kann wieder nicht wirklich was machen.

Hab gehofft das Brink die Zeit bis wenigstens Battlefield 3 überbrücken kann, aber das schafft es ja nicht mal ansatzweise.

Achjaaaaaa, das war ja mal eine hiobsbotschaft. Brink 2 wurde angekündigt...Ich mein OMG, die bringen ein Spiel im Beta, wenn nicht sogar Alpha Status auf den Markt mit zig Bugs und anderen querelen, kommen mit den Patches gar nicht hinterher, aber schonmal Brink 2 rausbingen und das auch noch Mitte/ende 2012.
Das Spiel wird defenitiv NICHT gekauft. Bereue ja schon den ersten....


----------



## Ulami (27. Mai 2011)

Im Sinne einer gleichberechtigten Gesellschaft finde ich es schön, dass du auch eine Meinung hast. Ich kann auch nachvollziehen, dass man als ungeübter Spieler oft ganz fest aufs Maul bekommt und dann seinen Frust in Foren ablässt, um das eigene Unvermögen auf andere zu übertragen. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass du eines Tages Freude anders erlebst, als durch ungerechfertigte Beschwerden und Schuldzuweisungen. Bisdahin kannst du dir ja vielleicht ein Beispiel an den Leuten hier nehmen, die eine Menge Spaß mit dem Spiel haben und ihr Leben auch anderweitig genießen können.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. Mai 2011)

Junge... ein Sammelthread dient nicht nur dafür reinzuschreiben wie ach so toll ein Spiel ist, sondern auch negative Aspekte des Speils aufzuweisen.
Und das ich in den Spiel nichts erreiche bzw kein Spaß daran habe liegt natürlich an mir, weil ich mit dem Spiel einfach nicht klar komme, und ich schiebe niemandem die Schuld deswegen zu. Aber trotzdem äussere ich hier meine Meinung, ganz einfach darum um zu gucken ob jemand das selbe hat, oder ob ich alein damit stehe.

Und warum sollten meine beschwerden ungegerechtfertigt sein? Nur weil du das Spiel magst? Das Spiel hat viele Probleme und über einige beschwer ich mich halt, das ist nicht ungerechtfertigt. Mein Leben kann ich andersweitig sehr gut genießen und wenn ich dann mal mich ausruhen will setzt ich mich halt an PC und will unterhalten werden. Und wenn man für ein Spiel 40 € ( VERDAMMTE 80 Mark) ausgibt, ist es sehr wohl gerechtfertigt sich zubeschweren, falls das Spiel verbugt ist / Probleme hat.

Und wieso sollte ich freudew durch beschwerden und schuldzuweisungen haben? Mein Gott, also dein Beitrag...


----------



## Sixxer (27. Mai 2011)

Ulami schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wirklich, dass du eines Tages Freude anders erlebst, als durch ungerechfertigte Beschwerden und Schuldzuweisungen.


Da ist man mal einen Tag nicht da und dann liest man sowas


----------



## Bu11et (27. Mai 2011)

Das muss jetzt hier nicht weiter vertieft werden ja! Die Kinderkrankheiten sind hier jedem bekannt. Wobei ein Großteil bereits behoben wurde. Und das Splash Damage überhaupt sich so viel mühe mit dem Game macht, darf man auch nicht schlecht reden. Daran könnten sich so manche Entwickler ein Beispiel nehmen. 

@Ulami: meinst du nicht, du bist da etwas zu weit gegangen? Wie er sein Leben zu genießen hat, häng bestimmt nicht nur von einem PC-Spiel ab . Ich kann das schon irgendwie vverstehen, wenn man stat Unterhaltung, Frust geboten bekommt. Dies wiederum hängt vom Spieler selbst ab. Ich z.B. nehme manche Spiele sehr ernst (), was dazu führt, dass man auf Niederlagen gerne mal übertrieben reagiert .
Naja jedem seins...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. Mai 2011)

Weiß jemand die Verkaufszahlen bis jetzt?


----------



## phila_delphia (28. Mai 2011)

Ulami schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wirklich, dass du eines Tages Freude anders erlebst, als durch ungerechfertigte Beschwerden und Schuldzuweisungen.


 
Die meisten Aussagen beinhalten ein großes Maß an Selbstoffenbarung . *NUN ABER WIEDER ZUM THEMA:* Folgende News habe ich auf der Splash Damage Homepage gefunden. Für mich hört sich das nicht schlecht an...



*Brink DLC Details and Stats Site Update *Written by badman on 27 May, 2011 - 20:40 | Tagged

Brink
Today we've got some exciting news to share about two big Brink updates in the works.
First up, the statistics site will be going live next Tuesday for Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 players. PC players can look forward to it going very soon. This site, located at brinkthegame.com, will be your hub for in-depth stats, including data on matches, players and the overall progress in the weekly Battle for the Ark. Check out the screenshot above for a sneak peek and dig up that VIP code as you’ll need it to register once the stats page is live. [Siehe angehängte Grafik!!!]

On top of that, the _Agents of Change_ DLC is just on the horizon, slated for release in June. The pack will bring new maps, abilities, character customization options and weapon attachments to Brink, while also raising the level cap to 24. Here's a full list of the DLC content: 




*New Maps*

Founders' Tower – The revolution finally reaches the island's iconic spire and takes the battle for the Ark to dizzying heights.
Labs – Venture into the depths of the Ark’s original research and development laboratories, a submerged high-tech facility so far untouched by the civil war.
*New Player Abilities*

UAV – This stealthy and lethal device allows Operatives to automatically mark nearby enemies on their radar. For more explosive fun, they can even take direct control of the UAV and detonate it near unsuspecting foes.
Napalm Grenade – Soldiers can use this new grenade to cover an area in a sea of deadly flames.
Pyro Mine – Engineers can plant these mines and leave enemies in the epicenter of a massive napalm explosion.
Field Regen Unit – Medics can deploy these units to increase the health regeneration of any nearby teammates.
Tactical Scanner – This universal ability allows players to reveal the active buffs of their opponents, allowing them to pick off enemies more strategically.
*New Weapon Attachments*

Bayonets – Gain the edge in melee combat and cause extra damage with these deadly blades.
Weapon Shields – Take cover from enemy fire and prevent headshot bonus damage behind riot-style shields.
*New Character Outfits*

The Sad Punk – Add a touch of Steampunk to your Resistance character.
The Limey – Bring order to the Ark with this outfit inspired by traditional European police lawmen.
 
Grüße


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. Mai 2011)

Klingt ja immer hin nach einem relativ gutem DLC. War das nicht so das der erste DLC kostenlos sein wird?


----------



## copi (28. Mai 2011)

immer her damit!
jo sollte kostenlos sein, zum ärger vieler vorbesteller, die den dlc inclusive hatten...


----------



## Pulls (28. Mai 2011)

ist es eigendlich möglich das game mit einer 1000  lite verbindung zu spielen?
weil bei mir ruckelt es nach wie vor! irgendein update hat er schon über steam gezogen aber es laggt immer noch wie...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. Mai 2011)

mh 1000 lite ist schon sehr happig... liegt eher an deiner Leitung als am Game.


----------



## phila_delphia (28. Mai 2011)

Pulls schrieb:


> ist es eigendlich möglich das game mit einer 1000  lite verbindung zu spielen?
> weil bei mir ruckelt es nach wie vor! irgendein update hat er schon über steam gezogen aber es laggt immer noch wie...


 
@Pulls: Bei mir ist es sogar recht gut möglich, solange ich nicht nebenher im TS3 spreche oder Ähnliches habe ich kaum Lag.

@copi: Wie meinst Du das "die den dlc inclusive hatten"?

Grüße


----------



## Pulls (28. Mai 2011)

@ phila_delphia

und was mache ich dann falsch?
ich habe nebenbei nix laufen was den Ping beeinträchtigen könnte!

was muss ich machen? 

irgendwas einstellen?


----------



## Bu11et (28. Mai 2011)

copi das ist so nicht ganz richtig! Die Vorbesteller haben andere Inhalte bekommen. Das folgende DLC hat damit nichts zutun. Demzufolge heißt es Gleichberechtigung für alle . Und nicht so wie EA/DICE mit BF3 abzocken.


----------



## copi (29. Mai 2011)

ah k dann habsch was falsch verstanden.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. Mai 2011)

Bμllet;3034196 schrieb:
			
		

> copi das ist so nicht ganz richtig! Die Vorbesteller haben andere Inhalte bekommen. Das folgende DLC hat damit nichts zutun. Demzufolge heißt es Gleichberechtigung für alle .* Und nicht so wie EA/DICE mit BF3 abzocken*.


 
???   .


----------



## KornDonat (30. Mai 2011)

Also ich muss ja ehrlich sagen, das mir das Spiel kaum noch Spaß macht.Anfangs fand ich es noch richtig gut da es halt etwas anders war und alles neu war.Was mich halt stört das es wirklich immer das selbe ist, die Missionen und so weiter.Ich hoffe mal das Dlc ändert etwas daran wobei da ja auch nur 2 Maps dabei sind wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab.
Ach ja Soundbugs hab ich immer noch.


----------



## Bu11et (30. Mai 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> ???   .


 
Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen? EA lockt die Käufer durch zusätzliche Inhalte an. Die 4 Maps werden nur den Vorbestellern gratis zugewiessen. Wer sichd as Game nach release kauft, muss für die extra blechen. 
Splash Damage hats eben anders gemacht und bietet den kommenden DLC für alle gratis an .


----------



## Zybba (30. Mai 2011)

Bμllet;3040399 schrieb:
			
		

> Splash Damage hats eben anders gemacht und bietet den kommenden DLC für alle gratis an .


 
In der Konsole des Dedicated Server Tools kann man schon seit Wochen sehen, dass diese DLC Inhalte wie z.B. die Napalm-Granate dort erfasst sind, nur nicht abgerufen werden können.
Sieht mir so aus, als hätte SD einfach was weg gelassen und haut das jetzt großzügig umsonst raus.
Das ist auch nicht besser als EAs Politik und erklärt auch das frühe Release des DLC.

Aber mittlerweile ist man solche Faxen ja leider gewöhnt...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. Mai 2011)

Bμllet;3040399 schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen? EA lockt die Käufer durch zusätzliche Inhalte an. Die 4 Maps werden nur den Vorbestellern gratis zugewiessen. Wer sichd as Game nach release kauft, muss für die extra blechen.
> Splash Damage hats eben anders gemacht und bietet den kommenden DLC für alle gratis an .


 
Wieso das ich doch nur Fair, wieso sollte man sonst vorbestellen, da sind extra Maps doch ein "gutes" Angebot.
Und die Brink vorbesteller haben auch exklusiven inhalt bekommen... was ist daran unfair? Jeder kann doch vorbestellen.


----------



## phila_delphia (30. Mai 2011)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Also ich muss ja ehrlich sagen, das mir das Spiel kaum noch Spaß macht.Anfangs fand ich es noch richtig gut da es halt etwas anders war und alles neu war.Was mich halt stört das es wirklich immer das selbe ist, die Missionen und so weiter.


 
Hm, mir gehts irgendwie anders. Ich find es immer noch interessant, denn im Gegensatz zu einem normalen Singelplayer-Shooter (wo die Level ja auch gleich sind) entwickeln sich die Runden doch jedesmal anders. Das gefällt mir noch immer. Überhaupt hatte ich mit BRINK seither mehr/lönger Spaß als z.B. mit COD oder C2. Dann kommen noch die neuen Maps und alle Fähigkeiten hab ich auch noch nicht probiert... Also ich freu mich daran. 

Grüße


----------



## Bu11et (30. Mai 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Wieso das ich doch nur Fair, wieso sollte man sonst vorbestellen, da sind extra Maps doch ein "gutes" Angebot.
> Und die Brink vorbesteller haben auch exklusiven inhalt bekommen... was ist daran unfair? Jeder kann doch vorbestellen.



Du must aber auch bedenken, dass es viele geben wird, die sich das Spiel nicht vorbestellen und die eben nichts von diesen zusätzlichen Inhalten wissen. Und wenn sie nach dem Release davon erfahren, müssen die extra blechen, um auf den Selben Stand wie die Vorbesteller zu sein. Aber was soll man da machen, EA halt ...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. Mai 2011)

mmh aber das gibts doch heute schon bei fast jeden Entwickler?

Nach dem "geschenkten" DLC kommen bestimmt auch noch kostenpflichtige. Und wie hier schon erwähnt wurde, sind die Inhalte anscheinend schon vorhanden nur noch nicht freigeschaltet, also ist das kostenlose auch wieder nur augenwischerei


----------



## nulchking (30. Mai 2011)

Das gleiche kann man bei Brink auch sagen, da fehlen einem anstatt Maps Waffen oder Kleider....


----------



## phila_delphia (31. Mai 2011)

Es ist doch klar, das DCL Content vorher geplant wird. Das ist überall gleich. Und das muss wahrscheinlich auch sein - wegen Balance und Implementierung. Der Unterschied für mich besteht dennoch darin, dass es den DLC eben kostenlos gibt. Das finde ich eine sehr faire Vorgehensweise den Spielern gegenüber, die am Anfang mit Problemen zu kämpfen hatten. Darin besteht für mich auch der Unterschied zu anderen Firmen - die hätten ihren ersten DLC sicher trotzdem verkauft... Danke Splash Damage!

Grüße


----------



## mrfloppy (31. Mai 2011)

nabend zusammen,

jemand eine ahnung was das fürn sch... update war??? gestern oder vorgestern war ein update und was ist, jetzt ma was spielen und sämtliche errungenschaften usw sind weg bzw sämtliche einstellungen sodaß ich sobald ich das spiel starte im enddefekt von vorne anfangen muß! bisher sehr enttäuschend das spiel


----------



## phila_delphia (1. Juni 2011)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> gestern oder vorgestern war ein update ... sämtliche errungenschaften usw sind weg bzw sämtliche einstellungen sodaß ich sobald ich das spiel starte im enddefekt von vorne anfangen muß!


 
Hattest/Hast Du die Steam Could an?

Grüße


----------



## ETWOLF (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute 

Habe mal ne Frage, ich war früher leidenschaftlicher Wolfenstein ET zocker, kann man Bring im Grundprinzip damit vergleichen ?! Habe vor mir es zu kaufen, aber bin nicht so sicher.  Quake Wars fand ich jetzt nicht so toll, aber eher wegen dem Setting, da sagt mir Brink mehr zu. 

MfG

Wolf


----------



## Sixxer (1. Juni 2011)

Kannst nicht vergleichen. Schau hier: 
YouTube - ‪Brink Cinematic GDC 2010 Trailer [HD]‬‏ 
YouTube - ‪Brink Gameplay (german) + MEINE MEINUNG!‬‏


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (1. Juni 2011)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Kannst nicht vergleichen. Schau hier:
> YouTube - ‪Brink Cinematic GDC 2010 Trailer [HD]‬‏
> YouTube - ‪Brink Gameplay (german) + MEINE MEINUNG!‬‏


 
absolut der Meinung wie von dem Typen aus dem "LP". Das Game ist einfach... einfach... einfach nix  Den rest gesabbel von mir kennt ihr ja schon


----------



## Bu11et (1. Juni 2011)

Also für die, die es sich anders überlegen... der Preis bei Amazon ist ziemlich gesunken. Ich würde das Game aufjeden Fall wieder kaufen .


----------



## phila_delphia (1. Juni 2011)

ETWOLF schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Habe mal ne Frage, ich war früher leidenschaftlicher Wolfenstein ET zocker, kann man Bring im Grundprinzip damit vergleichen ?! Habe vor mir es zu kaufen, aber bin nicht so sicher.  Quake Wars fand ich jetzt nicht so toll, aber eher wegen dem Setting, da sagt mir Brink mehr zu.
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde: JA. Mit macht es großen Spaß!


----------



## mrfloppy (1. Juni 2011)

ja hatte ich an (steam cloud), dann hat steam brav update gemacht und alle spielstände weg, muß quasi von vorne anfangen worauf ich ja eigentlich kein bock hab ! finds ne frechheit ! wasn das für ne sch... ???


----------



## DarkMo (1. Juni 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/149775-sammelthread-brink-31.html#post2995156 - da war das thema schonma


----------



## ETWOLF (2. Juni 2011)

Hmm ich bin noch unentschlossen. Also die KI zu bemängeln, finde ich schwachsinnig, schließlich ist es auf MP ausgelegt. Das es nur "ein" Spielmodus gibt, stört mich auch nicht. Bei W.ET gabs ja auch "nur" dinge verteidigen, zerstören aufbauen etc. Und das hat mir verdammt spaß gemacht, einfach weil nicht jeder rumrennt nur um die meisten kills zu haben, sondern weil Teamplay gefordert ist. Entsprechende Spieler vorausgesetzt  Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob die Maps abwechslungsreich sind ? bzw. kann man Maps erstellen ?! 

MfG Wolf


----------



## copi (2. Juni 2011)

abwechslungsreich nuja, auf jeden fall sindse bunt! 
eigene maps gibts nicht.
ich find brink ansich sehr geil, aber ist wirklich nix für solo spieler, also
allein (im sinne von keine mitspieler im ts) auf nem vollen server kommt man nicht wirklich auf seine kosten,
weil teamplay ohne absprache im prinzip unmöglich ist.


----------



## mrfloppy (2. Juni 2011)

sorry hab mich verguckt, steam cloud ist NICHT aktiviert und trotzsdem ist alles wech sodas ich von corne anfangen muß, jemand ne ahnung warum oder wie ich das umgehen kann??? und danke für den link aber über 40 seiten durchblättern is ne menge holz


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Juni 2011)

ETWOLF schrieb:


> Hmm ich bin noch unentschlossen. Also die KI zu bemängeln, finde ich schwachsinnig, schließlich ist es auf MP ausgelegt. Das es nur "ein" Spielmodus gibt, stört mich auch nicht. Bei W.ET gabs ja auch "nur" dinge verteidigen, zerstören aufbauen etc. Und das hat mir verdammt spaß gemacht, einfach weil nicht jeder rumrennt nur um die meisten kills zu haben, sondern weil Teamplay gefordert ist. Entsprechende Spieler vorausgesetzt  Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob die Maps abwechslungsreich sind ? bzw. kann man Maps erstellen ?!
> 
> MfG Wolf


 
Die Maps unterscheiden sich kaum bis gar nicht und es gibt auch nur 8


----------



## ETWOLF (2. Juni 2011)

Hmm das klingt nicht gut. 8 Maps sind ja in Ordnung aber wenn die fast gleich sind ?! Eine Demo gibt es nicht oder ?! Dann werd ich erstmal Witcher 2 durchzocken  und mich dann entscheiden  

MfG Wolf


----------



## Bu11et (3. Juni 2011)

Von jemanden, der das Spiel nicht wirklich peil und davon eh nicht viel hällt, kannst du auch keinen positiven Beitrag erwarten. Ich für meinen teil finde die Maps sogar sehr abwechslungsreich. Schon allein dadurch, dass es zich möglichkeiten und Wege gibt. Dazu kommt noch, dass man Abkürzungen durch erfühlen von Sekundärzielen freilegen kann! Hast so bestimmt nicht in jedem Spiel .


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (3. Juni 2011)

Bμllet;3053615 schrieb:
			
		

> Von jemanden, der das Spiel nicht wirklich peil und davon eh nicht viel hällt, kannst du auch keinen positiven Beitrag erwarten. Ich für meinen teil finde die Maps sogar sehr abwechslungsreich. Schon allein dadurch, dass es zich möglichkeiten und Wege gibt. Dazu kommt noch, dass man Abkürzungen durch erfühlen von Sekundärzielen freilegen kann! Hast so bestimmt nicht in jedem Spiel .


 
Und von jemanden der viel vom Spiel hält kann man auch keinen negativen Beitrag erwarten 

@ETWOLF
Musst du selbst wissen, an deiner stelle würde ich mal kieken ob jemand den du kennst das Game hat und denjenigen fragen ob du es ausprobieren darfst.


----------



## Zybba (3. Juni 2011)

@ETWOLF:

Eine Demo gibt es nicht. Mit dem kostenlosen DLC (kommt vermutlich Mitte des Monats) werden unter anderem zwei neue Maps hinzugefügt.

Die Maps haben verschiedene stilistische Designs, die sich meist schon voneinander abheben.
Vom Aufbau spielen sie sich alle sehr ähnlich, es gibt viele Hindernisse und verschiedene Ebenen, meist wenig freie Flächen.
Daher finden die Kämpfe in der Regel auf kurze bis mittlere Distanz statt.

Aber wie Bμllet schon sagte, kann man diverse neue Wege öffnen, oder auch schließen. Das lässt sich dann vom Gegner in den meisten Fällen wieder umkehren. Aber auch wenn man diesen einen Weg mehr hat, sind die Karten nicht groß anders.

Es wurde bereits ein SDK (*Software* Development Kit) angekündigt. Allerdings steht noch nicht fest, wann es kommt und was man damit wirklich alles erstellen kann.



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> @ETWOLF
> Musst du selbst wissen, an deiner stelle würde ich mal kieken ob jemand den du kennst das Game hat und denjenigen fragen ob du es ausprobieren darfst.



Dem stimme ich auch zu.^^
 Mir persönlich gefällts sehr gut, aber stellenweise ist es mit irgendwelchen unfähigen/unwilligen Leuten auf Public Servern echt schwer die Ziele zu erfüllen. Das demotiviert dann auch.



Mittlerweile ist die angekündigte Statistikseite an den Start gegangen, allerdings bisher nur für die Konsolen.
Mir gefällt besonders die Anzeige, bei der man sieht, wie häufig (in %)  man mit der gewählten Waffe welche Körperteile getroffen hat.
Da kann man sich selber kontrollieren und zur Besserung ermahnen.^^
Ansonsten hab ich noch nichts gefunden, was ich überragend finde.
Aber es ist alles sehr schön dargestellt und viele Infos sind es auch.
Laut einem User sind die Stats nicht wirklich aktuell.


----------



## Wicki (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

am kommenden Sonntag findet in der 4Players Liga das Brink Eröffnungsturnier statt, zu dem wir euch gerne einladen möchten.

Brink 2on2 Opening Cup

Unser Coder-Team hat sich mächtig ins Zeug gelegt und der Eröffnungs-Cup 
kann mit dem bewährten ligaeigenen Anti-Cheat System 4PL-Insight! 
gestartet werden.

Das Spielen mit Insight bedeutet selbstverständlich auch, dass 
mindestens eine Verifizierung der Stufe 2 erforderlich ist. Dazu wird es 
den bekannten Live Support vor dem Turnier geben. Wer sich mit dem 
Spielmodus und dem Spielen mit 4PL-Insight vertraut machen will, kann 
dies schon jetzt in unseren bekannten "Play Now" Sessions machen. 
Kostenlose Gameserver werden selbstverständlich auf Wunsch automatisch 
mitgestartet.

zum Turnier
zum Live Support

*Verifizierungsstufe 2 erforderlich!*

Da Brink unter dem Schutz von 4PL-Insight! gespielt wird, ist mindestens 
eine Verifizierung der Stufe 2 erforderlich. Spieler die teilnehmen 
wollen aber noch nicht verifiziert sind und Teilnehmer aus den noch 
nicht ins Verifizierungssystem der 4PL eingebundenen Ländern, können per 
eMail die erforderliche Verifizierungsstufe erhalten. Um diesen 
Verifikationsvorgang Neueinsteigern so einfach wie möglich zu machen, 
wird es vor dem Turnier die Möglichkeit geben sich im Live Support zu 
verifizieren.

*Wichtige Infos:*

4PL-Insight! und Brink müssen in Anti-Viren Programmen und Firewalls 
freigegeben, bzw. als Ausnahme hinzugefügt sein!
4PL-Insight FAQ
Insight-Probleme? Lösungen!

- Tutorial zur Verwendung der Matchlobby: 
Textform, Video


----------



## Leandros (3. Juni 2011)

Zybba schrieb:


> SDK (Self Development Kit)


 

SOFTWARE .. nicht self.


----------



## Zybba (3. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> SOFTWARE .. nicht self.


 
^^
Ok, danke. Habs geändert und werds mir hoffentlich merken.


----------



## ETWOLF (3. Juni 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Und von jemanden der viel vom Spiel hält kann man auch keinen negativen Beitrag erwarten
> 
> @ETWOLF
> Musst du selbst wissen, an deiner stelle würde ich mal kieken ob jemand den du kennst das Game hat und denjenigen fragen ob du es ausprobieren darfst.



das ist schwer bin grad umgezogen xD 

ich glaub ich Kaufs mir einfach bald


----------



## Bu11et (3. Juni 2011)

ETWOLF schrieb:


> das ist schwer bin grad umgezogen xD
> 
> ich glaub ich Kaufs mir einfach bald


 
Ich denke bei den jetzigen Preis kann man auch nicht viel falsch machen. Ansonsten einfach zurück schicken. Amazon FTW .


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (3. Juni 2011)

Steamgames kann man zurück schicken? ist ja übelster gewinn fürn käufer ^^


----------



## Bu11et (4. Juni 2011)

Bμllet;3055245 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke bei den jetzigen Preis kann man auch nicht viel falsch machen. Ansonsten einfach zurück schicken. Amazon FTW .


----------



## Sixxer (4. Juni 2011)

Bμllet;3056111 schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## Pravasi (4. Juni 2011)

Habe Frisch W7 auf neuer HD installiert.
Alles topfit,neuster Treiber, Updates,ect.,..
Steam installiert,L4d und BO drauf-funktioniert.
Brink (mittlerweile 3x) installiert ,bescherrt mir nur nen Blackscreen.
Wenn ich dann wieder auf dem Desktop lande(Taskmanager),hab ich da ein kleines Fenster,in dem steht,dass das Programm aufgrund von Problemen nicht funktioniert und ich benachrichtigt werde,wenn die Probleme gelöst sind....
Der Support hat sich bisher noch nicht zurück gemeldet(noch nicht mal ne Bestätigungsmail).
Weiss jemand was?


----------



## Razer83 (4. Juni 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Habe Frisch W7 auf neuer HD installiert.
> Alles topfit,neuster Treiber, Updates,ect.,..
> Steam installiert,L4d und BO drauf-funktioniert.
> Brink (mittlerweile 3x) installiert ,bescherrt mir nur nen Blackscreen.
> ...


 
sauber seit gestern das gleiche prob. und weiß net woran es liegt


----------



## Bu11et (5. Juni 2011)

Probiert mal den älteren Grafiktreiber. offensichtlich ist das Problemm erst seid kurzem aufgetaucht. An einem Patch kann es also nicht liegen.


----------



## Razer83 (5. Juni 2011)

Hab den 11.4 versucht geht auch nich


----------



## Leandros (5. Juni 2011)

Die Datei downloaden http://db.tt/oPrZYY1 und in dein brink verzeichnis legen. Dann sollte es Funktionieren.


----------



## Pravasi (5. Juni 2011)

Hmm...
krieg ich nicht geöffnet.


----------



## Sixxer (5. Juni 2011)

Kannst nicht öffnen. Ist eine Bibliothek. Einfach ins Brinkverzeichnis kopieren und fertig.


----------



## Pravasi (5. Juni 2011)

Hat nicht funktioniert.
Das schwarz ist jetzt vieleicht ein gaaanz klein bischen heller...?
Ne,danke trotzdem!
Hab jetzt nochmal ne mail an den Support geschickt-stehe im Moment echt mit einigen Supports in Verbindung...
Was für ein Akt,unter W7 wieder alle Programme zum laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## Razer83 (5. Juni 2011)

Pravasi hast du das Spiel direkt bei steam gekauft


----------



## Pravasi (5. Juni 2011)

Ne,bei Saturn.
Allerdings hab ich die Cd nicht mehr.Schmeiss ich bei Steamspielen immer weg-brauch man ja nicht mehr....


----------



## Zybba (5. Juni 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich die Cd nicht mehr.Schmeiss ich bei Steamspielen immer weg-brauch man ja nicht mehr....



Wie dekadent.


----------



## Razer83 (5. Juni 2011)

Mhh ok ich hab meins vom Key Store dachte daran liegt es. als ich heute mein pc gestartet hab ging es wieder kein Plan warum


----------



## Deon (5. Juni 2011)

hey,
hab vor mit das Spiel morgen bei den Mailights bei Gamestop zu holen für den PC oder die PS3. Die frage ist .... anfangs gabs ja ziemliche probleme mit laggs und so....gibt es die immer noch oder sind die überwiegend behoben?
MfG Emildeon


----------



## hempsmoker (5. Juni 2011)

Auch wenn ich das Spiel selber nicht habe, wieso sollte man - wenn man die Wahl hat - einen Shooter für die PS3 holen, wenn mans auch für den PC kriegt? Bei exklusiven Spielen wie Killzone versteh ichs ja, aber bei Brink?


----------



## phila_delphia (6. Juni 2011)

@Deon:

Die Lags sind, soweit ich weiß, weitgehend behoben. Ich hab eine minikleine Flat und mit der funktioniert es gut. Alleine die Ati Karten machen noch manchmal Probleme. Stimme aber hempsmoker zu... Was spricht den für die PS3?

Grüße


----------



## Leandros (6. Juni 2011)

ATi hat auch nicht mehr so extreme Laggs. Man muss nur Wissen wie es zubeheben ist. Helfe da immer gerne. Eindeutig für PC, PS3 ist das Online Spielen ja auch bissl eingeschränkt. 



Pravasi schrieb:


> Hat nicht funktioniert.
> Das schwarz ist jetzt vieleicht ein gaaanz klein bischen heller...?
> Ne,danke trotzdem!
> Hab jetzt nochmal ne mail an den Support geschickt-stehe im Moment echt mit einigen Supports in Verbindung...
> Was für ein Akt,unter W7 wieder alle Programme zum laufen zu bekommen.


 
Komisch. 



> Kannst nicht öffnen. Ist eine Bibliothek. Einfach ins Brinkverzeichnis kopieren und fertig.



Right. Ist der OpenGL Treiber aus ATi's Treiber Version 11.2. Damit läuft es bei mir am Flüssigsten (bei vielen anderen auch).


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. Juni 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Habe Frisch W7 auf neuer HD installiert.
> Alles topfit,neuster Treiber, Updates,ect.,..
> Steam installiert,L4d und BO drauf-funktioniert.
> Brink (mittlerweile 3x) installiert ,bescherrt mir nur nen Blackscreen.
> ...


 
du hast nicht zufällig ne security suite wie z.b. comodo installiert ? 
die comodo suite verursacht bei brink bei mir irgendwie nen blackscreen .... wenn ich sie vorm starten von brink abschalte funktioniert alles einwandfrei


----------



## Pravasi (6. Juni 2011)

Hab Kaspersky,und den auch schon mal zum Test ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Leandros (6. Juni 2011)

Schalt mal Catalyt AI aus.


----------



## Deon (6. Juni 2011)

Alles klar werde das dann wohl für PC holen weil ich schon Freunde die PC zocken überreden konnte es zu kaufen 
PS3 dachte ich mir einfach weil ich dachte dass brink eher ein konsolen shooter ist und das UI mit dem kreissystem und so, so aussah. Aber PC ist wohl besser. Hab ne ATI hoffe aber dass es bei mir funktioniert mit der 16+ leitung


----------



## ETWOLF (6. Juni 2011)

so hab's mir auch bestellt  hoffe nur jetzt zickt die Telekom nicht rum -.-


----------



## DarkMo (6. Juni 2011)

Deon schrieb:


> weil ich dachte dass brink eher ein konsolen shooter ist


 wadn unwort ^^ shooter sind einfach nix für ne konsole, einen konsolen shooter kanns also auch ned geben (jedenfalls, solange da ned ordentliche periferie ie tasta und maus anschließbar sind). nen rennspiel vernünftig mit tasta zu zocken is ja auch ned wirklich möglich. das echte feeling kommt erst mit dem geeigneten eingabegerät auf. am besten hier natürlich nen lenkrad, zweitrangig tuts nen gamepad aber auch (das lenkrad is halt nur stylischer ^^). nur im gegensatz zur konsole gibts die pads und lenkräder halt auch für pc und somit lässt sich am pc eigentlich alles zocken, während auf konsolen nur eingeschränkt was möglich is. shooter sind nur bedingt spielbar (für mich unspielbar, nen shooter muss schnell sein un auf konsole is da irgendwie nix mit schnell ><) und strategiespiele völlig undenkbar ^^


----------



## Pravasi (6. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Schalt mal Catalyt AI aus.


 Daran liegts auch nicht.
Hab jetzt mal ne 2.Mail an den support geschickt.
Die senden noch nicht mal ne Bestätigungsmail-echt arm.


----------



## Bu11et (6. Juni 2011)

Für alle, die neu dazu gekmmen sind, postet mal eure Steamnamen (wer will). Dann werd ich das im Startpost editieren und ein Einladung zur unseren offezielen Steamgruppe schicken . 
Btw. Wer intresse hat zusammen mit anderen Usern zu zocken, kann auch auf unser TS 3 Server kommen. Daten geb ich auf Anfrage per PN.


----------



## ETWOLF (6. Juni 2011)

Steam:ETWOLF müsste es sein oder mccolli xD genau weiß ich es nicht mehr    -.-


----------



## phila_delphia (7. Juni 2011)

Gerade habe ich Steam gestartet - da kommt ein neuer Patch knappe 20 MB groß... Ob das wohl schon das Update für sie Statistikseite ist...  ?

@ETWOLF: Witzig! Bei unter beiden Namen, die Du angegeben hast wurde jemand zu meiner Liste hinzugefügt. Zu welchem Gehört Du denn  ?

Grüße

_EDIT: Also die Statistiken sind es nicht... Dann werden es wohl, die im Splash Damage Forum angekündigten Balancing Tweaks sein. Hab jetzt aber leider keine Zeit das auszuprobieren._

_EDIT die 2te: Hier die Veränderungen..._


The full list of improvements and fixes in this update is available after the break.

*General*


Fixed font corruption issue
Removed look-at code when throwing items to team mates
Fixed players getting stuck if they attempted to deploy mid-mantle
Fixed multiple clicks being played when player jumps in multiplayer
Mines are now visible to spectators
Added support for minimizing the game when running in windowed mode
_net_clientMaxRate_ can now be set on a client to tweak its own bandwidth requirements
Cheat-protected several potentially exploitable cvars
Removed some old, unused cvars
Added unsupported auto-save backup system for advanced users
Can read backup saves by setting "_save_readFile_" to the desired save

*User Interface*


Revamped the server browser
Server browser filters are now remembered between sessions
Server browser now auto-refreshes the currently selected server
Ping is now displayed numerically on the scoreboard
Map loading screen now displays server name and IP
Tweaked UI flow when joining a match via Steam
Fixed exploit that allowed players to use locked customization items
Fixed issue when listening to one audio log but highlighting another
Fixed connecting to servers with '-' in their names
*Balance*


Tweaked objective times on several maps
Increased the time it takes Engineers to remove a Hackbox
Increased XP given for completing Primary Objectives
Reduced the duration of Adrenaline buff
*Dedicated Servers*


Fixed several dedicated server crashes
Improved messaging for unexpected server shutdowns
Reduced warning spam in dedicated server console
Increased default _net_serverSnapshotDelay_ to 3 (from 1)
Lowers bandwidth and CPU usage by sending fewer snapshots each seconds; can be changed by server admins


----------



## ETWOLF (7. Juni 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade habe ich Steam gestartet - da kommt ein neuer Patch knappe 20 MB groß... Ob das wohl schon das Update für sie Statistikseite ist...  ?
> 
> @ETWOLF: Witzig! Bei unter beiden Namen, die Du angegeben hast wurde jemand zu meiner Liste hinzugefügt. Zu welchem Gehört Du denn  ?
> 
> ...



oh das ist natürlich doof  morgen müsste das Spiel kommen und auch der Telekom Mann. Ich platze vor Freude


----------



## Pravasi (8. Juni 2011)

Spiel läuft immer noch nicht.
3 Anfragen an den Support .
Nach 4 Tagen noch nicht mal eine einzige Antwort.
Der Witz ist: ich hätte das Game für umsonst haben können.Bringe immer alles was ich kaufe uns was nicht 100% fehlerfrei läuft, sofort zurück in das Geschäft.Da hatte man dann gefragt ob auch alle Treiber o.k. sind,und ich dachte"naja,installiere ja jetzt bald W7 und dann wirds vieleicht besser..."
Aus Fehlern lernt man.


----------



## Leandros (8. Juni 2011)

Keine ahnung was Bethesda grade abzieht, aber es wird auch mal Zeit für Linux Server files! Dann würde ich auch wieder Aktiver Spielen.


----------



## Zybba (8. Juni 2011)

Bμllet;3064444 schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle, die neu dazu gekmmen sind, postet mal eure Steamnamen (wer will). Dann werd ich das im Startpost editieren und ein Einladung zur unseren offezielen Steamgruppe schicken .
> Btw. Wer intresse hat zusammen mit anderen Usern zu zocken, kann auch auf unser TS 3 Server kommen. Daten geb ich auf Anfrage per PN.


 
Hier mein Steam-Profil: Steam Community :: ID :: Zybba
Schick mir mal bitte die TS-Daten, falls die Anfrage nicht auch per PN sein sollte.^^


Der neue Patch ist soweit ganz gut, einige Verbesserungsvorschläge wurden umgesetzt.


----------



## Bu11et (8. Juni 2011)

Zybba schrieb:


> Hier mein Steam-Profil: Steam Community :: ID :: Zybba
> Schick mir mal bitte die TS-Daten, falls die Anfrage nicht auch per PN sein sollte.^^
> 
> 
> Der neue Patch ist soweit ganz gut, einige Verbesserungsvorschläge wurden umgesetzt.


 
Hab dich geaadet. Die TS Daten geb ich dir dann per steam .


----------



## Zybba (8. Juni 2011)

Ok, danke.


----------



## Pravasi (9. Juni 2011)

Was soll man sagen?
Der Support ist anscheinend so überlastet(knapp 7000 Anfragen),dass er weder mir noch anderen antwortet.
Noch nicht mal einen computergenerierte,automatische Bestätigungsmail sind denen ihre Kunden wert.
Aber jetzt: Steam auf englisch umgestellt,nochmal das game neu installiert-läuft!
Ich bin nicht der einzige mit der Nummer.
Ich danke Bethesda,die übrigens nie wieder Geld von mir für ihre Spiele sehen werden,für das Vertrauen,welches sie in ihre Kunden setzen,weil diese doch selber irgendwie klarkommen werden.
Drecksladen.


----------



## Bu11et (9. Juni 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Was soll man sagen?
> Der Support ist anscheinend so überlastet(knapp 7000 Anfragen),dass er weder mir noch anderen antwortet.
> Noch nicht mal einen computergenerierte,automatische Bestätigungsmail sind denen ihre Kunden wert.
> Aber jetzt: Steam auf englisch umgestellt,nochmal das game neu installiert-läuft!
> ...


 
So gings mir bei Crysis 2 mit EA/Crytek . Aber nimms nicht so ernst. Du hast wenigstens dein Problemm gelöst. Und auf Englisch soll das eh besser sein.


----------



## Pravasi (9. Juni 2011)

Bei Brink ist mir das auch egal.
Aber es gibt noch andere Spiele die ich auf meinem account habe,z.B. Fallout oder Assassins Creed,die ich schon gerne in deutsch spielen würde.
Schwamm drüber.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (9. Juni 2011)

auch wenn du steam auf englich hast kannst du trotzdem noch die sprachversion der spiele am spiel selber einstellen, hab steam auf deutsch und spiele eigentlich nur auf englisch


----------



## Pravasi (9. Juni 2011)

Alles klar,hatte ich noch nie gebraucht...


----------



## Deon (10. Juni 2011)

War grad beim Gamestop um brink bei diesen mailights zu holen aber die sagen sie haben nur noch infamous 2 wobei hinter dem verkäufer der reihen mit brink voll ist -.- die sollten dann wenigstens die website updaten


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (10. Juni 2011)

Hab das Spiel jetzt schon seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr gespielt und in meiner Friendlist spielt Brink auch kein Schwein mehr...


----------



## Bu11et (10. Juni 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Hab das Spiel jetzt schon seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr gespielt und in meiner Friendlist spielt Brink auch kein Schwein mehr...



Tja dann brauchst du anscheinend mehr Freunde . Oder du bist um die falsche Zeit online. Ich spiel fast jeden Tag mit Phil oder Sonic. ETWOLF ist auch mitlerweile reglmäßig da.


----------



## phila_delphia (10. Juni 2011)

Bμllet;3080038 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiel fast jeden Tag mit Phil oder Sonic. ETWOLF ist auch mitlerweile reglmäßig da.


 
Ja, so sieht es aus.  Einfach genial das Spiel!


Freilich sehen das nicht alle so. Diese "ganz große" Rezension ist heute auf Spiegel.de erschienen... Ein wahres Meisterstück des Journalismus. Da hat der Online-Prakti unter Zeitdruck noch irgendwas schreiben müssen. In meinen Augen ziemlich erbärmlich...

"Was ist "Brink"? Diese Frage scheinen sich nicht nur Spieler zu stellen, sondern auch die Entwickler. Mit langen Videos werden die Eigenschaften dieses Spiels angepriesen, wird versucht, Taktik zu erklären, wird gezeigt, wie man sich in den Leveln am besten fortbewegen kann, wie Absprache funktioniert. Ähnlich ist es, wenn man das Spiel startet: Zuerst wird in einem langen Film das Spiel erklärt, wird man mit Informationen überschüttet, um nur wenig klüger zu werden, weil man schon am Ende des Filmes die wichtigsten Informationen schon wieder vergessen hat. So wird man mitten ins Schlachtfeld geworfen, in einen Bürgerkrieg in einem zerfallenden Paradies und weiß immer noch nicht, was man hier eigentlich machen soll. 
Um es kurz zu machen: "Brink" ist ein Actionspiel, das man am besten online spielt, im Team. Ein Multiplayershooter, der einen kurze Kampagne mitbringt, die man auch alleine spielen kann. Die aber ist es kaum wert, das Spiel zu kaufen. Wer aber taktisches Vorgehen mag, gut Absprachen mit Freunden treffen kann und sich auf ein verquer dystopisches Szenario einlassen kann, der kann bei "Brink" viel Spaß haben. 
_"Brink" von Bethesda, für PC, Xbox 360 und Playstation 3; ca. 30 Euro; USK: Ab 16 Jahren_

Quelle: Angespielt: Brink - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


----------



## Deon (11. Juni 2011)

nach dem motto : "Genrefans greifen zu, Rest spielt Probe"


----------



## Bu11et (11. Juni 2011)

Deon schrieb:


> nach dem motto : "Genrefans greifen zu, Rest spielt Probe"


 


Ja da hat sich der gute wohl etwas übernommen .


----------



## Deon (11. Juni 2011)

Habs mir grad gekauft und bin grad am installn...Mein Steamnick ist Dr.Emil glaube ich ^^


----------



## Bu11et (11. Juni 2011)

Deon schrieb:


> Habs mir grad gekauft und bin grad am installn...Mein Steamnick ist Dr.Emil glaube ich ^^


 
Also der Name stimmt schon mal nicht. Konnte nicht gefunden werden.


----------



## Deon (11. Juni 2011)

deon14 dann
Pc ist grad bei der 2. Runde brink abgestürzt... hat jemand das problem mit brink auch?


----------



## Bu11et (11. Juni 2011)

Deon schrieb:


> deon14 dann
> Pc ist grad bei der 2. Runde brink abgestürzt... hat jemand das problem mit brink auch?


 
Hab dich jetzt geadet und im Startpost editiert! Abstürze sind hier eigentlich eher nicht bekannt. Solche Bugs werden meist mit dem ersten Patch behoben .


----------



## Deon (11. Juni 2011)

passiert auch nur wenn ich en paar runden spiele dann stürzt brink ab und wenn ich es wieder starten will stürzt der PC ab. also Neuste triber also hotfix 11.5b ist drauf und alles geupdatet und trotzdem sowas, aber wenn es läuft ist das spiel einfach nur extrem geil


----------



## Leandros (12. Juni 2011)

Muss leider auch zugeben, das ich Brink nickt mehr Spiele. Macht mir keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## hempsmoker (12. Juni 2011)

Scheint ja nicht sehr langlebig gewesen zu sein das Game...


----------



## Bu11et (12. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Muss leider auch zugeben, das ich Brink nickt mehr Spiele. Macht mir keinen Spaß mehr.



Naja dafür, dass du am Anfang ziemlich von dem Game begeistert warst, hast du deine Meinung ja ganz schön schnell geändert . Und so richtig ins Spiel kannman auch nicht nach einer Woche finden. Dazu ist nun mal Brink zu anspruchsvoll. Und wer das nicht aushällt, kanns auch sein lassen. Genug alternativen gibts es ja .


----------



## Deon (12. Juni 2011)

Bμllet;3084196 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja dafür, dass du am Anfang ziemlich von dem Game begeistert warst, hast du deine Meinung ja ganz schön schnell geändert . Und so richtig ins Spiel kannman auch nicht nach einer Woche finden. Dazu ist nun mal Brink zu anspruchsvoll. Und wer das nicht aushällt, kanns auch sein lassen. Genug alternativen gibts es ja .



Ganz deiner Meinung. Je weniger Noobs sich da rumtreiben desto besser. Ist halt eher ein Hardcore Titel.


----------



## phila_delphia (12. Juni 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Scheint ja nicht sehr langlebig gewesen zu sein das Game...


 
Kommt drauf an, wen Du fragst. Ich für mein Teil bin nach wie vor sehr angetan. Gleichzeitig finde ich es schade, dass Leandros keinen Bock mehr hat... Immerhin hat er mich in den ersten schwierigen Situationen bei (Baserape in Container City ) bei der Stange gehalten und motiviert.

Grüße jedenfalls


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Juni 2011)

Hi,
Also ich finde brink auch noch sehr spassig; vor allem so eine kleine runde zwischendurch zum feierabend mit phila und/oder bullet im team macht echt spass!! (bin bloss gerade im urlaub, aber dann wieder!!)
Greets "count caduzzz"


----------



## Deon (12. Juni 2011)

Oh mann grad bei der raketenmission gewesen und echt 2 sekunden vor beenden des missionsziels stürzt brink ab! wäre das spiel nicht so geil würde ich es gegen die Wand klatschen


----------



## phila_delphia (12. Juni 2011)

@Deon:

Das kenn ich - allerdings nicht mit Abstzurz am Ende, sondern mit Gegnern, die mich dann noch erledigen 

Und erhlich: Ich weiß nicht, was besser ist. Der Gedanke: "Ich hätt es geschafft, wenns nicht abgestürzt wäre..."

Oder zu wissen: "Die haben mich noch dran gekriegt..." 

Grüße


----------



## Deon (12. Juni 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> @Deon:
> 
> Das kenn ich - allerdings nicht mit Abstzurz am Ende, sondern mit Gegnern, die mich dann noch erledigen
> 
> ...


----------



## Bu11et (12. Juni 2011)

Naaa so lustig ist das garnicht. Einer Siets ist zwar gut, wenn die ganzen "Noobs" Brink fern bleiben, aber es hat auch nachtiele. Abends z.B. sind Typen unterwegs, gegen die es alles andere als Spaß macht zu spielen .


----------



## Deon (12. Juni 2011)

Stimmt mal wieder, aber ich hätte es dennoch gern wenn Splash damage viele Kopien verkauft, da man merkt dass sie schon viel liebe in das spiel gesetzt haben. da gibt es natürlich probleme wie asynchroner sound aber die haben wenigstens nicht versucht call of duty -schiess mich tot zu besiegen


----------



## ETWOLF (13. Juni 2011)

Bμllet schrieb:
			
		

> Tja dann brauchst du anscheinend mehr Freunde . Oder du bist um die falsche Zeit online. Ich spiel fast jeden Tag mit Phil oder Sonic. ETWOLF ist auch mitlerweile reglmäßig da.



ab Dienstag bin ich wieder da  xD


----------



## phila_delphia (13. Juni 2011)

ETWOLF schrieb:


> ab Dienstag bin ich wieder da  xD


 
Du hast wohl auch Urlaub wie Caduzzz?! Na dann bis Dienstag...

Grüße


----------



## Deon (13. Juni 2011)

Hab jetzt mal eingestellt dass der bluescreen bleibt und hab als problemquelle das angezeigt bekommen : atikmpag.sys
schonmal jemand dieses problem gehabt?


----------



## Bu11et (13. Juni 2011)

Deon schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal eingestellt dass der bluescreen bleibt und hab als problemquelle das angezeigt bekommen : atikmpag.sys
> schonmal jemand dieses problem gehabt?


 
Da kann ich leider nicht behilflich sein. Abgesehen von den Soundbug bin ich bis jetzt von Problemmen verchnt geblieben. Evtl. mal googlen?


----------



## Deon (13. Juni 2011)

hab ich schon...sind halt immer probleme mit Overclocken und nicht mit brink oder anderen games
da es auch nur bei brink passiert hat wohl der ati treiber en problem mit brink... hoffe splash damage und amd werden mal nachpatchen


----------



## phila_delphia (14. Juni 2011)

Wie hat Bullet neulich geschrieben: "Die Hacker sind los"

Jetzt auch gegen Brink und Bethesda: Hackergruppe LulzSec gibt neue Angriffsziele bekannt: Bethesda das nächste Opfer - Update: Angriff gestartet

Checkt Eure Bethesda Accounts wenn ihr welche habt! Sowas ist einfach nur zum 

Grüße an Euch​


----------



## ETWOLF (14. Juni 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast wohl auch Urlaub wie Caduzzz?! Na dann bis Dienstag...
> 
> Grüße



ne Freundin war da xD hâtte ich Urlaub würdet ihr mich nur on sehen xD


----------



## Deon (14. Juni 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Wie hat Bullet neulich geschrieben: "Die Hacker sind los"
> 
> Jetzt auch gegen Brink und Bethesda: Hackergruppe LulzSec gibt neue Angriffsziele bekannt: Bethesda das nächste Opfer - Update: Angriff gestartet
> 
> ...


 
Oh mann können die ihre Freizeit und ihr talent nicht einfach damit verbringen, bei diesen studios zu arbeiten anstatt sie zu hacken?


----------



## Bu11et (14. Juni 2011)

Deon schrieb:


> Oh mann können die ihre Freizeit und ihr talent nicht einfach damit verbringen, bei diesen studios zu arbeiten anstatt sie zu hacken?


 
Ich vermute mal, dass es solchen Leuten nicht unbedingt an geld mangelt. Außerdehm wäre es für die keine Herrausforderung irgendwelche Spiele zu entwickeln. Ich vermute mal, dass sie einfach mehr Spaß daran haben Schaden zu verursachen, stat zu meiden.


----------



## phila_delphia (14. Juni 2011)

ETWOLF schrieb:


> ne Freundin war da xD hâtte ich Urlaub würdet ihr mich nur on sehen xD


   

@Bullet: Wahrscheinlich hast Du Recht - aber cool wärs schon, wenn die ihre Kreativität beim Bugfixing austoben würden 

Am meisten nervt mich, dass die ihren Scheiß dann nocht Robin Hood mäßig legitimieren - ala: "Wir greifen diese bösen, bösen Firman ja nur für Euch an, weil sie euch ausbeuten und eure adressen weiter geben"...

Wie dem auch sei - doch sehen die nciht, dass sie mit sowas auch den kleineren Studios wie SD schaden?!?!

Grüße


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute, ich werde Brink auch öfters mal spielen, also wer mich bei Steam adden will:
Steam Community :: ID :: [PCGHX] Hansvonwurst
Oder direkt unter: freiherrvonwurst


----------



## ETWOLF (15. Juni 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich werde Brink auch öfters mal spielen, also wer mich bei Steam adden will:
> Steam Community :: ID :: [PCGHX] Hansvonwurst
> Oder direkt unter: freiherrvonwurst



ist geschehen 
nur blöd, dass ich immer erst so spät kann, gestern halb eins nach Hause gekommen, Steam an, TS an niemand da


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Juni 2011)

@ETWOLF:

Dass ich nicht mehr da war lag bei mir vor allem daran, dass ich gestern in den letzten Runden derart übel eines drauf bekommen habe... Und auch die gewonnenen Matches waren schwer erkauft  Ich war echt "erschöpft".

Besonders übel/krass/gut war dieser eine Kerl, der nur mit der Pistole zielte und laufend Headshots verteilt hat. Den habe ich gemeinsam mit Bullet schon mal getroffen (oder besser: er mich ). Warst Du da nicht sogar dabei ETWOLF? Ich weiß nicht, wie er das macht, aber da gibt es schon starke Spieler... 

Insgesamt habe ich dabei gemerkt, wie sehr ich mich an den leichten Körpertyp gewöhnt habe. Ich hatte mir echt vorgenommen, meinen dritten Charakter nur auf "mittel" zu spielen, aber wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist, dann sind sogar die mittleren sooooooooo lahm. Ich kanns einfach nicht. Schade, denn die schwereren Wummen find ich schon nicht Ohne. Und gegen die Bots geht das auch, aber im MP ... 

Grüße


_Edit: Hab nun auch mal die Pistolen ausprobiert. Vorteil: Bei der "Sea Eagle" kann man jedwede Optik anbringen, ohne dass sich an den Stats etwas ändert  So kann man gut zielen. So reichen dann meist schon zwei gezielte Schüsse - werde nun wohl mal damit trainieren._


----------



## ETWOLF (15. Juni 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:
			
		

> @ETWOLF:
> 
> Dass ich nicht mehr da war lag bei mir vor allem daran, dass ich gestern in den letzten Runden derart übel eines drauf bekommen habe... Und auch die gewonnenen Matches waren schwer erkauft  Ich war echt "erschöpft".
> 
> ...



achso 
kein Plan, wenn ich geownt werde, versuche ich es schnell wieder zu vergessen


----------



## Bu11et (15. Juni 2011)

ETWOLF schrieb:


> achso
> kein Plan, wenn ich geownt werde, versuche ich es schnell wieder zu vergessen


 
Gute Einstellung .


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Juni 2011)

Bμllet;3096001 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Einstellung .


 
Finde ich auch, aber wenn Ich nicht an den standard Stellen zerbröselt werde, sondern da, wo es normalerweise keine Probleme gibt, dann kann mich das schon beschäftigen...

Allerdings beruhigt es mich, dass das mit der Pistole gar nicht ganz so schwer ist, wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte. Sieht im Game halt beeindruckend aus; ist in der Tat aber keine sooo schlechte Wahl.

Grüße


----------



## Deon (15. Juni 2011)

Ich krieg langsam echt die krise von diesem spiel. ich kann es einfach seit 2 tagen net mehr vernünftig spielen weil es schon beim spielbeitritt abschmiert  die sollten mal schleunigst nen weiteren patch rausbringen sonst ist es das letzte spiel (mit skyrim) das ich mir gekauft hab von bethesda


----------



## KornDonat (15. Juni 2011)

So lange es noch die Soundbugs gibt und das ich Gegner nicht sehen kann wird das Spiel bei mir nicht wieder gestartet  Kommt mit dem DLC ein weiterer Patch der die Sachen behebt ?


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Villeicht interessiert den einen oder anderen diese Seite: Brink Wiki

Grüße


----------



## Deon (15. Juni 2011)

Hab nach en bissl recherche einen Catalyst treiber 11.6 gefunden 
ATI Radeon
werd den mal ausprobieren und dann sagen ob er was bringt


----------



## Deon (15. Juni 2011)

Hat net funktioniert konnte wenigstens ein match machen aber es ist dennoch abgestürzt


----------



## phila_delphia (16. Juni 2011)

@Deon

So ein Scheiß!!! Das ist wirklich ein sehr außergewöhnliches Problem - bei alle, die sonst ne ATI haben läuft es schlecht, aber wenigstens stürzt es nicht dauernd ab. Schade.

Grüße


----------



## KampfKeks_ (18. Juni 2011)

@ Deon 

habe das selbe Problem auch -.- ist ganz schön nervig konnte es bis jetzt auch noch nicht lösen, wenn ich ne Lösung finde teile ich sie dir per PN mit.


----------



## Sixxer (19. Juni 2011)

Gestern wieder mal Brink gezoggt...fürchterlich. Fast alle Server leer. Totaler Fehlkauf das Game im Bezug auf onlinegamen.


----------



## slayerdaniel (19. Juni 2011)

ist leider auch mein Fehlkauf des Jahres. Den Mist kann man leider nicht mal mehr verkaufen, wie auf der Box oder PS3...
Sie hätten noch 2-3 Monate feilen müssen, an der Performance basteln müssen. Die ATi User waren größtenteils genervt und gleich wieder weg (ink. mir), viele Server dadurch nicht mehr gut bespielt, nvidia user hören auch auf -> Tod des Onlineparts...denke viele Patches werden nicht mehr folgen. 
Immerhin 200k Käufer scheint es ja zu geben wenn man den Angaben von Lulzec glauben darf.


----------



## Deon (19. Juni 2011)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> ist leider auch mein Fehlkauf des Jahres. Den Mist kann man leider nicht mal mehr verkaufen, wie auf der Box oder PS3...
> Sie hätten noch 2-3 Monate feilen müssen, an der Performance basteln müssen. Die ATi User waren größtenteils genervt und gleich wieder weg (ink. mir), viele Server dadurch nicht mehr gut bespielt, nvidia user hören auch auf -> Tod des Onlineparts...denke viele Patches werden nicht mehr folgen.
> Immerhin 200k Käufer scheint es ja zu geben wenn man den Angaben von Lulzec glauben darf.


 
Also das mit der Perfomance und den Servern ist bei mir net das problem, denn man muss einfach richtig den server browser benutzen und net sofort bei nem server mit nem 200er ping joinen 
Wenn es läuft find ich das spiel richtig geil. Hab gestern einfach mal den ganzen PC neu aufgesetzt weil ich die ganze zeit so ne chipsatzmeldung bekommen hab. Hab gehofft dann würde se gehn...Fehlanzeige
Also service mäßig sollte SD mal was verbessern weil gepatcht wurde das spiel ja seit langem net mehr


----------



## KornDonat (20. Juni 2011)

Ich installier das Game morgen auch mal wieder habe seid ein paar Tagen neue Hardware mal sehen wie es sich damit so spielen lässt 
Gibt es eigentlich schon ein Termin fürs DLC ?


----------



## Bu11et (20. Juni 2011)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Ich installier das Game morgen auch mal wieder habe seid ein paar Tagen neue Hardware mal sehen wie es sich damit so spielen lässt
> Gibt es eigentlich schon ein Termin fürs DLC ?


 
Hmm konnte bis jetzt kein festen termin finden . Es heißt nur, dass er im Juni rauskommt.


----------



## KornDonat (20. Juni 2011)

Aso, naja der Juni ist ja bald vorbei 
Und Brink installieren hat sich erstmal erledigt, da Steam diesen komischen Steam Guard Code haben will ich so einen aber nie erhalten hab -.-


----------



## Sixxer (20. Juni 2011)

Deon schrieb:


> man muss einfach richtig den server browser benutzen und net sofort bei nem server mit nem 200er ping joinen


Deiner Aussage liegt zugrunde das wir einfach zu blöd sind auf einen Server zu joinen? Oder wie verstehe ich das?


----------



## Deon (21. Juni 2011)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Gestern wieder mal Brink gezoggt...fürchterlich. Fast alle Server leer. Totaler Fehlkauf das Game im Bezug auf onlinegamen.



In Bezug auf deine Aussage, dass fast alle server leer seien ziehe ich daraus den schluss, dass du es echt nicht hinkriegst den serverbrowser richtig zu benutzen...was jetzt meine Intention ist, kannste dir jetzt selber zusammen reimen


----------



## Sixxer (21. Juni 2011)

Deon schrieb:


> kannste dir jetzt selber zusammen reimen


Nein kann ich nicht. Aber wie es aussieht du. Und nun: btt


----------



## KornDonat (23. Juni 2011)

Irgendwie spinnt Steam auch mal wieder...
Hatte ja erst Probleme mit dem anmelden ohne dem Steam Guard Code und nun nach 2 Tagen will Steam Brink downloaden obwohl ich das mit der CD installier und gepatcht hatte


----------



## Bu11et (23. Juni 2011)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Irgendwie spinnt Steam auch mal wieder...
> Hatte ja erst Probleme mit dem anmelden ohne dem Steam Guard Code und nun nach 2 Tagen will Steam Brink downloaden obwohl ich das mit der CD installier und gepatcht hatte


 
Steam downloaded Brink nicht wirklich. Es wird am Anfang nur so angezeigt.


----------



## KornDonat (23. Juni 2011)

Ein Neustart von Steam hatte es behoben  Wurde nur der neue Patch gezogen.
Mal schauen ob ich morgen zum zocken komme dann lass ich mich auch aufm TS blicken


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Juni 2011)

Kleiner patch ist da 
New Brink PC Update Brings End Game Chat and Lots More | Splash Damage


----------



## Bu11et (24. Juni 2011)

caduzzz schrieb:


> Kleiner patch ist da
> New Brink PC Update Brings End Game Chat and Lots More | Splash Damage


 
Die Änderungen hören sichs ehr gut an. Gefällt mir, dass Splash Damage sich so viel mühe mit denPatches gibt. Vor allem mit dem Balancing .


----------



## Deon (25. Juni 2011)

caduzzz schrieb:


> Kleiner patch ist da
> New Brink PC Update Brings End Game Chat and Lots More | Splash Damage


 
Hey gestern Brink gespielt und nicht abgestürzt 
Info zu DLC gibt es hier Brink - Bilder und Release-Termin zum Agents of Change-DLC - News bei GameStar.de
hoffe macht nichts aus das von der konkurrenz^^


----------



## Sixxer (25. Juni 2011)

Fein fein. Hoffe nur ich verpasse den DLC nicht.


----------



## KornDonat (26. Juni 2011)

So hab  gerade mal wieder ne Runde gezockt und muss sagen es hat echt Spaß gemacht  Vor allem die Teams waren gut ausgeglichen.
Aber mal ne Frage zum Ambient Occlusion, kann das sein das dies die Frames auf 30 Fps runter drückt ? Denn wenn ich das anmach habe ich konstant 30Fps sobald ich es wieder ausstelle habe ich wieder 60Fps mit V-Sync und das bei nur 60% GPU usage.


----------



## phila_delphia (26. Juni 2011)

KornDonat schrieb:


> So hab gerade mal wieder ne Runde gezockt und muss sagen es hat echt Spaß gemacht  Vor allem die Teams waren gut ausgeglichen.
> Aber mal ne Frage zum Ambient Occlusion, kann das sein das dies die Frames auf 30 Fps runter drückt ? Denn wenn ich das anmach habe ich konstant 30Fps sobald ich es wieder ausstelle habe ich wieder 60Fps mit V-Sync und das bei nur 60% GPU usage.


 
Ja, das ist bei mir genau so. AO verbraucht unglaubliche Resourvcen dafür, dass es nur minimal besser aussieht - ich lass es deshalb einfach weg.

Wie war das Spielen mit dem Patch?! Merkt man die veränderte Balance an der einen oder anderen Stelle?!

Grüße


----------



## KornDonat (26. Juni 2011)

Ich lass Ambient Occlusion auch weg.
Also ich hab das Spiel ja zu letzt vor 2 Monaten oder so gespielt und muss sagen es deutlich besser geworden im Vergleich zu damals


----------



## Bu11et (26. Juni 2011)

Ich denke  die Änderungen der Balance werden nur für Spieler sichtbar, die das Game auch regelmäßig praktizieren , also nicht wir.


----------



## Caduzzz (27. Juni 2011)

hi bullet, hi phila

denke auch die änderungen sind eher was für die leute, die paralel rechnungen, statistiken und diagramme erstellen...also ich hatte in den paar minuten zocken jetzt keine groooßen veränderungen gemerkt..

werds aber bald, nach meinen nachtdiensten, testen...wobei ich wohl eher wieder als teil eines kuchendiagramms im dreck liegen werde und mich frage was der patch jetzt mir bringt *rumflucht* 

bis bald


----------



## KornDonat (27. Juni 2011)

Vom balancing hab ich nun auch nix gemerkt, dafür aber eine allgemeine Performance besserung, wobei es diese verdammten Soundbugs immer noch gibt.


----------



## phila_delphia (27. Juni 2011)

@Vorredner!

Na also ich für mein Teil habe schon Veränderungen bemerkt - nicht bei allen Waffen, aber bei der "Euston" (oder so...) und der "Carb" sind die Eingriffe schon recht deutlich ausgefallen. Auch die "Sea Eagle", vormals ein "Scharfschützenrevolver" ist nun auch moderater.

Soweit meine Eindrücke

Grüße


----------



## Uziflator (28. Juni 2011)

Lohnt es sich eigentlich noch Brink zukaufen?


----------



## Bu11et (28. Juni 2011)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich eigentlich noch Brink zukaufen?


 
Das kommt ganz drauf an, was du dir von diesem Game erhofst. Es ist keine CoD oder BF Kopie! Ist schon etwas anspruchsvoller und das Teamplay ist stärker gefragt, als bei vielen anderen Shootern. Der Preis ist ja auch relativ gesunken. Hab das Game schon mal für 27 Eues bei Amazon gesehen.
Ansonsten schau dir paar Videos an. Dann hast du ungefähr ein Bild, was dich erwartet .


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Juni 2011)

Sagt mal, findet ihr auch keine Server mehr?


----------



## Uziflator (28. Juni 2011)

Bμllet;3144308 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt ganz drauf an, was du dir von diesem Game erhofst. Es ist keine CoD oder BF Kopie! Ist schon etwas anspruchsvoller und das Teamplay ist stärker gefragt, als bei vielen anderen Shootern. Der Preis ist ja auch relativ gesunken. Hab das Game schon mal für 27 Eues bei Amazon gesehen.
> Ansonsten schau dir paar Videos an. Dann hast du ungefähr ein Bild, was dich erwartet .


 
Eigentlich hatte ich ers an Fear 3 gedacht aber, Brink reizt mich halt mehr


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Juni 2011)

Oh

Ich wollt mir das eig kaufen


----------



## Bu11et (28. Juni 2011)

naja mit Fear hat das Game nun wirklich nichts gemeinsam . Wer von euch die ET spiele kennt, der wird sich in Brink schnell wiederfinden. Für Anfäger dagegen könnte der Anfang etwas komplizierter ausfallen.


----------



## Uziflator (28. Juni 2011)

Bμllet;3145052 schrieb:
			
		

> naja mit Fear hat das Game nun wirklich nichts gemeinsam . Wer von euch die ET spiele kennt, der wird sich in Brink schnell wiederfinden. Für Anfäger dagegen könnte der Anfang etwas komplizierter ausfallen.


 
Hab ich gesagt dass die etwas gemeinsam haben?!
Ich musste mich nur für eins entscheiden.


Warum meinen immer Leute sie würden Dinge lesen, die ich nie geschrieben hab?


----------



## phila_delphia (28. Juni 2011)

@Uziflator:

Ich selbst habe das Spiel jetzt deutlich über hundert Stunden gespielt und es macht mir immer noch Spaß. Die Karten sind abwechslungsreich, es zählen nicht die Kills, sondern der gemeinsame Einsatz. Der Charaktereditor macht Spaß und besonders gefällt mir, dass man mit seinen 20 Level Punkten nicht alle Perks/Skills jeder Klasse ausbauen kann. Infolge dessen muss man ausprobieren was zum eigenen Spieltyp paßt und sich dann spezialisieren. Kann sein, dass ich etwas unkritisch bin, aber ich finde das Spiel große Klasse. Auch die Beschwerden über die "dummen Bots" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Gut, sie sind nicht so hell wie menschliche Mitspieler - aber sie haben weit mehr drauf als jede KI, die ich in irgendeinem anderen Spiel gesehen habe. Ich würde sagen: Vergiß Fear und kauf BRINK!!! Dann adde mich und wir spielen.

Grüße


----------



## ETWOLF (28. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch bald wieder am Start  finde nur zur Zeit keine Zeit -.- 
Habs bis jetzt nicht lang gespielt, aber es ist echt ein geiles Spiel vor allem weil es mal  was anderes ist, als dieser jährliche Cod Aufguss!


----------



## KornDonat (28. Juni 2011)

@phila_delphia sag ruhig Bescheid wenn du zocken willst ich mach mit 
Hab es zwar erst wieder ein paar mal gezockt aber auch nur weil ich niemanden hab der es mit mir zocken will da die meisten es nicht mögen aus meinem Freundeskreis


----------



## phila_delphia (29. Juni 2011)

Das mach ich gerne!

Grüße


----------



## Bu11et (29. Juni 2011)

Ihr könnt euch auch mal im TS blicken lassen. Nur weil ich nicht immer on bin, heißt es nicht, dass ich nicht mit mache.


----------



## Sixxer (29. Juni 2011)

Sir, yes Sir!!


----------



## phila_delphia (29. Juni 2011)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Sir, yes Sir!!



 - Stimmt!!! Wobei es echt ungewöhnlich ist, wenn Bullet nicht "on" ist. Aber das ist richtig. Ich werde das nächste Mal auch wieder ins TS schauen.

Güße


----------



## Bu11et (29. Juni 2011)

Ich werd wohl auf Grund von folgender Meldung erst mal ausfallen .


----------



## phila_delphia (30. Juni 2011)

Was ist denn bitte das für ne Meldung? Hat das BRINK ganz alleine hinbekommen?!  Gruselig...

Grüße


----------



## Sixxer (30. Juni 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Hat das BRINK ganz alleine hinbekommen?


Nein. Bµllet.


----------



## Bu11et (30. Juni 2011)

Weiß einer, ob nach einer Neuinstalation meine Daten noch gespeichert werden? Nich das ich wieder von vorne anfangen muss.


----------



## KornDonat (30. Juni 2011)

Also bei mir wurde alles gespeichert


----------



## Bu11et (30. Juni 2011)

Habs jetzt neuinstaliert, alles funzt normal... bis jetzt .


----------



## phila_delphia (30. Juni 2011)

Hört sich besser an - habs leider erst jetzt gelesen, sonst hätte ich schreiben können, dass alles Synchronisierte wiederhergestellt wird.

Grüße


----------



## Razer83 (2. Juli 2011)

So ab jetzt Urlaub jupi da ist wieder Zeit für Brink und Co


----------



## phila_delphia (2. Juli 2011)

Razer83 schrieb:


> So ab jetzt Urlaub jupi da ist wieder Zeit für Brink und Co



Sehr schön - dann haben wir in der nächsten Zeit gute Chancen auf ein paar feine Runden  - Heute Abend wars schon sehr in Ordnung... Und bald kommen die zwei neuen Karten. Toll.

Grüße


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Juli 2011)

ja, 
gestern abend waren ein paar richtig gute spiele bei, etwas warten lohnt also und es kommt immer mehr verstärkung auf den server

grüße


----------



## KornDonat (2. Juli 2011)

Jop hat schon Spaß gemacht  
Ich finde aber immer noch das es zu wenig Maps sind.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Juli 2011)

aloha,

so, sagt mal..also so für doofe wie mich... der angekündigte zusatzinhalt mit den neuen karten, leveln, waffen pipapo,
ist der jetzt a) in einem zeitfenster von zwei wochen kostenlos zum download verfügbar oder b) zwei wochen kostenlos und danach muss man ihn  bezahlen um ihn weiter nutzen zu können? > Brink Official Site

könnte man so oder so lesen


----------



## Bu11et (4. Juli 2011)

Ich würde eher auf a) Tippen. Ein DLC gratis rauszubringen und den später kostenpflichtig zu machen wäre schön Comunityfeindlich. Ich denke nicht, dass das in Intresse von Spash Damage ist. 
Bwt. gibts eigentlich nen festen Termin?


----------



## KornDonat (5. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube auch das es a) ist, wäre wirklich nicht gerade die schlau es erst kostenlos zu machen und dann nach 2 Wochen Geld dafür zu verlangen.
Also ich weiß auch noch nix von einem festen Termin.


----------



## Caduzzz (5. Juli 2011)

ja, denke ja auch, dass es variante a) ist, aber hier und da wurde es halt mißverstanden und die meckerei ging los.
hm, nee kein fester termin..juli...und der hat ja gerade erst angefangen....*nuschelt in seinen bart juli 2012*


----------



## KornDonat (5. Juli 2011)

War nicht erst noch die Rede von Ende Juni ?

OT: Jemand Lust auf ein paar Runden ?


----------



## Caduzzz (5. Juli 2011)

klar, bin dabei..2-3 runden


----------



## KornDonat (5. Juli 2011)

So hier mal ein was für die Augen  Ich fand die Beleuchtung irgendwie schick 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (5. Juli 2011)

hui, cool!

siehste ich mach immer nie screenshots..wenn wir nächste mal wieder mehrere sind ist nen gruppenphoto fällig


----------



## Bu11et (5. Juli 2011)

Genau wir machen gruppenkuscheln mit allen und dann gibts nen Album draus .


----------



## Sixxer (5. Juli 2011)

Heut abend 19 hundert!!


----------



## Caduzzz (5. Juli 2011)

heute 19 uhr...ich kann schon mal nicht; vielleicht machen wir mal nen "shooting"termin

bullet kuschelt und der rest guckt grimmig drein..

* UUUuu baby, ja ..mehr..zeig mir deine baulpaun - sixxer mehr ins bild..ja - jaAAAAh lächelt mal...*


----------



## KornDonat (5. Juli 2011)

Ja also ein "shooting" Termin wäre schon nicht schlecht 

Müsste man  mal schauen wer wann Zeit hat.Bei mir geht es eigentlich immer ab 20 Uhr davor wirds schwierig


----------



## phila_delphia (5. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch für ein Gruppenfoto.

Heute Abend gegen später dürfte ich "on" sein...

Grüße

P.S.: Der DLC (der für alle, die ihn sich in dieser Zeit holen, KOSTENLOS FÜR IMMER mit dem Steam Account verbunden ist) ist in der Endabnahme bei Microsoft... Vielleicht prüfen die nicht sondern spielen selbst


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Juli 2011)

Gerade hat Steam begonnen 14MB Brink downzuloaden!
Ich hoffe mal, dass es das DLC ist!


----------



## Sixxer (5. Juli 2011)

Nö. There is no downloadable content available for this game.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Juli 2011)

Schade, dann wars nur ein Patch...


----------



## KornDonat (5. Juli 2011)

So wie schauts aus ? Heute Abend 23 Uhr ?


----------



## Sixxer (5. Juli 2011)

Da ist schlafen angesagt.


----------



## Bu11et (5. Juli 2011)

Ich bin wie immer on. Fals ich nicht antworte, könnt ihr mich ja ausm TS holen ^^


----------



## Sixxer (6. Juli 2011)

Kann das sein  das du mit Ohrstöpseln pennst?


----------



## Bu11et (6. Juli 2011)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Kann das sein  das du mit Ohrstöpseln pennst?


 
Näää die Zeiten sind zum Glück längst vorbei. Ich sag nur Bundeswehr... 6 mann in einer Stubbe... Schnachbattle...OMG . erinner michbloß nicht da dran .

Ich bin meistens bei Star Craft unterwegs und seh nicht immer, wen on ist oder grad am zocken ist.


----------



## phila_delphia (8. Juli 2011)

Auf Anregung von coolflatman und caduzzz startet heute Abend startet der Veruch ein Brink Gruppenfoto zu schießen.
Ich lade Euch ab ca. 20 Uhr ein...

Übrigens was haltet ihr von dem Verusch einmal die Woche ein Brink-Kränzchen zu versuchen?!
Sonntag von 14.30-15.30 zur schönsten Kaffeezeit zum Beispiel 

Andere vorschläge sind willkommen...

Grüße


----------



## KornDonat (8. Juli 2011)

Heute Abend könnte es klappen 
Sonntags ist bei mir immer so ne Sache meistens geh ich Sonntags um 13 Uhr schlafen es sei denn Formel 1 läuft wie dieses Wochenende


----------



## Sixxer (8. Juli 2011)

Bei mir auch.


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Juli 2011)

aloha,

also shootingtermin heute würde bei mir klappen, kaffeekränzchen klappt bei mir diesen sonntag leider nicht (bin ich gerade auf dem weg nach hause nach der arbeit)


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Juli 2011)

so, ein paar screens, viele sind irgendwie nix geworden oder sahen doch blöd aus, aber waren ein paar gute runden BRINK, und demnächst werden wieder photos geschossen


----------



## Sixxer (8. Juli 2011)

O man war das ne geile snapshotsession...


----------



## phila_delphia (8. Juli 2011)

Also hier mal mein Lieblingsgruppenfoto: Tadadada!!! Von Links nach Recht... die unerschrockene PCGH-Forum Crew!!!

Die gelungene Fotosession haben wir mit einigen gewonnenen Spielen gefeiert. Danke für die Schönen Runden. Grüße

*EDIT: **http://www.gamestar.de/community/gspinboard/showthread.php?p=13574608** laut dieser Info ist BRINK heute bei AMAZON ab 17 Uhr für kurze Zeit besonders günstig zu haben... Also wer es noch nicht hat...*


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Juli 2011)

DIe Runde mit der Fotosession war auch besonders gelungen!


----------



## BroDawg (8. Juli 2011)

Das Clan-Foto ist schon NICE.Laß uns das bei gelegenheit mal wiederholen.


----------



## Caduzzz (9. Juli 2011)

schönes gruppenphoto...nur sehe ich überhaupt nicht so aus wie ich mich "eingekleidet" habe im spiel..nicht mal ansatzweise

so viel zum thema "synchronisieren" bei steam


----------



## phila_delphia (11. Juli 2011)

caduzzz schrieb:


> schönes gruppenphoto...nur sehe ich überhaupt nicht so aus wie ich mich "eingekleidet" habe im spiel..nicht mal ansatzweise
> 
> so viel zum thema "synchronisieren" bei steam




Liegt nicht an Steam - IMMER in der ersten Runde auf nem neuen Server mit Bots (also immer wenn Du an Stelle eines Bots einsteigst) übernimmst Du für die laufene Runde dessen Aussehen.

So kommt es zum Beispiel auch, dass man manchmal mittelschwere Charaktere mit Minigun sieht. Das sind Heavys, die einen medium Bot ersetzt haben... An den Skills und Bewegunsgeschwindingkeiten ändert das aber nichts.

Grüße

P.S.: Bei der nächsten Fotoaktion müssen wir erst eine Runde spielen und das Foto auf der zweiten Map machen. Dann sollten alle so aussehen wie das im Editor eingestellt wurde.


----------



## Caduzzz (11. Juli 2011)

aaaachsooooo..und ich habe mich schon immer gewundert warum ihr teilweise bei den einzelnen partien anders ausseht (ich dann ja anscheinend auch)

danke dir

gruß caduzzz


----------



## KornDonat (11. Juli 2011)

Von mir auch noch ein paar Screenshots 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sixxer (11. Juli 2011)

caduzzz schrieb:


> und ich habe mich schon immer gewundert warum ihr teilweise bei den einzelnen partien anders ausseht (ich dann ja anscheinend auch)


Ja ja. Ich verstehs auch nicht. Hab manchmal so nen bekackten Hut auf..


----------



## Bu11et (11. Juli 2011)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Ja ja. Ich verstehs auch nicht. Hab manchmal so nen bekackten Hut auf..


 
Wie den unter deinen Forumnick ?


----------



## Sixxer (11. Juli 2011)

Bµllet muss wieder tanzen..


----------



## Bu11et (11. Juli 2011)

I`m the dancing Queeeeen


----------



## phila_delphia (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo Bullet! Hallo Euch allen!

Viele Grüße vom Kongress. Hier gibts nur Handy-Internet 

Freu mich auf kommende Woche und eine gemeinsame Runde...

Gibt es denn schon was neues vom DLC?

Grüße


----------



## Bu11et (14. Juli 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Hallo Bullet! Hallo Euch allen!
> 
> Viele Grüße vom Kongress. Hier gibts nur Handy-Internet
> 
> ...


 
Hey ho, also ich hab bis jetzt nichts gesehen. Die lassen sich echt Zeit mit dem DLC -.-"


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Juli 2011)

Auf der Splash Damage Homepage kann man heute lesen, dass der DLC am 30 Juli erscheint... Schade, da bin ich gerade mitten im Urlaub...

Aber er kommt!!!

Grüße


----------



## KornDonat (15. Juli 2011)

Ist schon ein wenig verarschung was die da machen denn ich bin mir sicher das es am Anfang hieß, das der DLC ende Juni Anfang Juli erscheinen sollte.


----------



## Bu11et (15. Juli 2011)

Vllt haben die sich einfach anders überlegt. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer... evtl. werkeln die noch dran .


----------



## Sixxer (15. Juli 2011)

Ich könnt kotzen.


----------



## phila_delphia (16. Juli 2011)

Ach, sind doch nur noch zwei Wochen... 

Grüße

(bin nun wieder im Lande)


----------



## kero81 (17. Juli 2011)

Sagt mal, Laggt/Ruckelt das bei euch auch so seltsam?


----------



## phila_delphia (17. Juli 2011)

Nö! Bei mir läuft es sogar richtig rund. Hast Du ne ATI oder SSAO "on"?

Grüße


----------



## KornDonat (17. Juli 2011)

Meins läuft auch flüssig mit durchgehend 60Fps.
Laggs hab ich nur ganz selten mal.


----------



## phila_delphia (19. Juli 2011)

Über Steam gibt es heute einen neuen, kleinen, BRINK Patch, der besonders im Stopwatch-Modus für mehr Ausgeglichenheit sorgen soll. Er beinhaltet auch neue Anpassungsmöglichkeiten für Servereinstellungen.

Grüße


----------



## Caduzzz (19. Juli 2011)

ah, gut, dank dir für die info..gleich mal laden

habe leider gerade nachtdienst und deshalb selten online 

bis bald


----------



## KornDonat (19. Juli 2011)

So die Seite der Statistiken für den Pc ist nun auch endlich verfügbar  

http://pc.brinkthegame.com/


----------



## phila_delphia (19. Juli 2011)

@Caduzzz: Ich war auch 1 1/2 Wochen weg 

@CornDonat: Danke, schau ich mir an!

@All: Der Patch ist recht bis auf ein Problem: Wenn Du Dich nun als Agent tarnst, dann bleibt Dein Name doch in der Farbe Deines Teams. Das heißt: Wenn Du Dich als Widerständler in eine Security Tarnung begibst, dann sehen Deine Gegner Deinen Namen dennoch leuchtend rot...

Hoffe, sie beheben das?! Immerhin haben sich schon einige Leute im SD Forum den Bug gepostet (ich zur Sicherheit auch).

Grüße


----------



## KornDonat (26. Juli 2011)

Hat schon mal jemand wieder was vom Dlc gehört ? Ist ja recht still geworden hier


----------



## Caduzzz (27. Juli 2011)

hi korndonat,

nix gehört vom dlc. 
ich bin aber einerseits sehr gespannt und warte, andererseits bin ich auch im arbeits- und umzugsstress, so dass ich eh grad wenig zeit zum zocken habe.
 generell denke ich aber, wenn brink eine länferfristige chance haben will/soll müssen sie bald (und am besten "regelmäßig") ein paar karten nachschieben, sonst wirds einfach vergessen, wäre sehr schade ums spiel.


----------



## Razer83 (27. Juli 2011)

Ohhh man ich muss Au mal wieder zocken und bullet ärgern


----------



## KornDonat (29. Juli 2011)

Gibt Neuigkeiten bezüglich des Dlc´s 
Es kommt am 3 August.

Bethesda Blog


----------



## Bu11et (29. Juli 2011)

Habs grad auf PCGames gelessen. Sieht interissant aus, was da auf uns zu kommt.


----------



## b0s (30. Juli 2011)

Ich finds armseelig, dass sie den DLC nur eine Woche kostenlos zum Download anbieten.... 

Wer soll das Ding denn kaufen?


----------



## KornDonat (30. Juli 2011)

Wieso ? 
Alle die sich das in der Woche holen haben es kostenlos und die die zu langsam waren haben halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## Bu11et (30. Juli 2011)

b0s schrieb:


> Ich finds armseelig, dass sie den DLC nur eine Woche kostenlos zum Download anbieten....
> 
> Wer soll das Ding denn kaufen?


 
Also erst einmal sind es immerhin 2 Wochen . Und außerdem wurde das Teil lange genug verschoben. Wer bis dahin nicht mitgekriegt hat, dass ein DLC kommt, der wirds auch nicht brauchen.


----------



## b0s (31. Juli 2011)

Naja dafür dass es nach Release als kostenlos angepriesen wurde und jetz 2 Monate verspätet kommt, finde ich ist das eine herzlich halbherzige Wiedergutmachung..

Versteht mich nich falsch, ich will SD nix böses, aber das Spiel hat halt nach gerade mal ein paar Monaten schon nur noch eine Core Gemeinde, was echt krass ist.

Ich würd mir das DLC sicher nicht kaufen und bin froh dass ich die Gelegenheit haben werde den DLC zu saugen, denn am 5. gehts für 14 Tage in Urlaub. Wer nich rechtzeitig saugt hat Pech gehabt my ass 
10 Euro is auch nich grad ein verlockender Preis.


----------



## kinglsey (31. Juli 2011)

ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ichs mir holen soll O.o trailer sieht zwar geil aus aber joa...


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Lohnt es sich eig Brink zu kaufen?


----------



## kero81 (31. Juli 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Nö! Bei mir läuft es sogar richtig rund. Hast Du ne ATI oder SSAO "on"?
> 
> Grüße


 
Jo, hab ne HD6950, aber SSAO natürlich aus. Gibt es da nen Fix seitens AMD für Brink, oder warum fragst du speziell nach der AMD Karte? Könnte natürlich auch an meinem UMTS liegen... Am 13. ändert sich das endlich, dann hab ich ne 16000er. Wobei mein Ping bei Brink selten höher als 120 ist. In anderen Games reicht das um Laggfrei zu zocken.


----------



## Bu11et (31. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, werden nach dem DLC auch einige Patches folgen. Vllt werden die weitere Perfomanceproblemme beheben. Ansonsten kann es nur am Inet liegen, wenns lagt.


----------



## phila_delphia (1. August 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Jo, hab ne HD6950, aber SSAO natürlich aus. Gibt es da nen Fix seitens AMD für Brink, oder warum fragst du speziell nach der AMD Karte? Könnte natürlich auch an meinem UMTS liegen... Am 13. ändert sich das endlich, dann hab ich ne 16000er. Wobei mein Ping bei Brink selten höher als 120 ist. In anderen Games reicht das um Laggfrei zu zocken.


 
Bei den AMD Karten sind die Performance Probleme bekannt... Deshalb frage ich. Kannst mal mit Leandros aus dem. Forum Kontakt aufnehmen, der sagte mal, erkenne eine Abhilfe...

Wegen des DLC: Ich finde es o.k. dass er nur 2 Wochen umsonst ist, schließlich ist er ne Wiedergutmachung für die Anfangsprobleme, die mittlerweile behoben sind.

Bin morgen wieder vom Urlaub da 

Grüße


----------



## Sixxer (1. August 2011)

Urlaub? Was ist das?


----------



## böhser onkel (1. August 2011)

Lohnt sich Brink jetzt zu Kaufen?

Oder ist es immer noch so schlecht?


----------



## kinglsey (1. August 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Lohnt sich Brink jetzt zu Kaufen?
> 
> Oder ist es immer noch so schlecht?


 

Würd mich auch interessieren xD der Trailer fand ich ja ganz geil...aber das hat ja nich wirklich was zu sagen... oder  ??


----------



## böhser onkel (1. August 2011)

Ja auf Trailer will ich mich nicht so verlassen


----------



## Caduzzz (2. August 2011)

"Oder ist es immer noch so schlecht?"

hallo erstmal,

so wie die frage gestellt ist würde ich davon ausgehen, dass ihr es noch nicht angespielt habt und eure bewertung eher auf hörensagen beruht.... das heißt für mich: welche quellen benutzt ihr? welche kriterien sind euch wichtig?

also ich finds gut!! 
hatte nie probleme, außer dem soundbug am anfang; graphik, rumballern, alles tutti. der graphikstil ist halt mal was anderes UND teamplay sind schon wichtig. 
"..alle server sind leer.." es ist urlaubszeit in europa *hüstel*; klar, die beiden neuen karten sind zwingend notwendig für die langzeitmotivation, ABER wenn du nette mitspieler hast machts einfach hammerspass!

man muss teilweise auch mal so mutig sein und auf einem leeren server beginnen, das geht dann schneller als man denkt, dass die bots ausgetauscht werden und man richtige spieler hat.

jedes spiel wird irgendwann langweilig, wann und warum ist total individuell. mir machts spass, habe aber leider gerade wenig zeit + es ist urlaubszeit..

ich würde sagen, kaufts euch und macht euch selbst ne meinung was "schlecht" ist 

gruß caduzzz

tante edit sagt: zum thema spielspass > sich ganz klassisch verabreden für eine partie, dann machts auch spass


----------



## Sixxer (2. August 2011)

caduzzz schrieb:


> es ist urlaubszeit in europa


Alle warten auf den 03.08. ich auch. Dann gibts wieder nen neuen Snapshot incl. neuer Klamotten. Hauptsache es ist mal ein anständiger Hut dabei...


----------



## böhser onkel (2. August 2011)

Wie viel kostet es denn noch bei Amazon?

Wens günstig ist,  kauf ichs mal.

Nutzt es steam?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. August 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Wie viel kostet es denn noch bei Amazon?


 
Kleiner Tipp:
1.Geh in die Adresszeile deines Browsers!
2.Tippe amazon.de ein!
3.Geh aufs "Suchen" Feld der Website!
4.Tippe Brink ein!
5.Und schon siehst du es!


----------



## böhser onkel (2. August 2011)

Alles klar mach ich.
Vill hätt ja wer den Preis gewusst.
Bis gleich


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (2. August 2011)

uk 15€
DE 32€
klaro beide sind multi auch deutsch dabei.


----------



## phila_delphia (2. August 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Lohnt sich Brink jetzt zu Kaufen?
> 
> Oder ist es immer noch so schlecht?


 
Je nachdem wen Du fragst. ICH fand es noch nie schlecht und sage weiterhin: JA!!!

Lies gerne meinen Post Nr. 272 für eine konkretere Begründung.

Grüße


----------



## Bu11et (3. August 2011)

Heute gibts den DLC .


----------



## KornDonat (3. August 2011)

Jop 
Ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Domowoi (3. August 2011)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob es das DLC schon gibt? Ich kann auf Stem kein DLC laden.


----------



## KornDonat (3. August 2011)

Tja da musst du Steam mal fragen die lassen sich reichlich Zeit heute.
Auf Ps3 und Xbox360 ist es schon erhältlich.


----------



## Sixxer (4. August 2011)

Lade gerade bei STEAM.


----------



## phila_delphia (4. August 2011)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Lade gerade bei STEAM.


 
Habs gerstern Abend noch gespielt - gegen die Bots. Auf lvl 20 war das gar nicht so leicht  Aber die Karten sind sehr gut gemacht, wie ich finde. Besonders der 23 Tag gefällt mir... Freue mich auf später.

Grüße


----------



## KornDonat (4. August 2011)

Leider kann ich die neuen Maps nicht zocken.Hab das Problem, das die Namen der neuen Maps im Serverbrowser nicht angezeigt werden wenn ich dann joinen will kommt für 1sek der Ladebildschirm und dann werde ich mit einer Fehlermeldung rausgeworfen.Im SP Forum haben auch einige das Problem, hoffentlich beheben die das Problem schnell.


----------



## Razer83 (5. August 2011)

An alle die sich fragen ob sich Brink lohnt dieses WE kann man es kostenlos runterladen und zocken bis Sonntag


----------



## MKay (7. August 2011)

Wie hoch kann man sich jetz eigtl Leveln? Habe jetz bei allen Characteren auf Rang 5, Lvl 21 gespielt und somit auch schon die neuen Outfits freigeschalten ("The Sad Punk" xD)


----------



## böhser onkel (7. August 2011)

Verdammt. Und jetzt ist mein Recher hopsgegangen


----------



## Bu11et (7. August 2011)

MKay schrieb:


> Wie hoch kann man sich jetz eigtl Leveln? Habe jetz bei allen Characteren auf Rang 5, Lvl 21 gespielt und somit auch schon die neuen Outfits freigeschalten ("The Sad Punk" xD)


 
Durch den DLC wurde der Maximallevel von 20 auf 24 erhöt.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (7. August 2011)

Hmm, bei mir steht immer ewig "Bitte Warten" wenn ich eine Mission starte.
Wie lang dauert das?

Wollt das Gratissteam WE probieren.


----------



## MKay (8. August 2011)

Bei mir stand da garnichts, DLC runtergeladen, ingame nen Server gesucht und dann gings schon los


----------



## nulchking (8. August 2011)

Aber die KI ist mitunter richtig dämlich, komme bei einer Mission bei der Polizei nicht weiter, selbst auf leicht nicht da ich der einzigste bin der versucht die Raketensteuerung zu hacken und dabei 0 Deckung bekomme. -.-"


----------



## Razer83 (8. August 2011)

Einfach weiter probieren irgendwann klappt es


----------



## phila_delphia (8. August 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Hmm, bei mir steht immer ewig "Bitte Warten" wenn ich eine Mission starte.
> Wie lang dauert das?
> 
> Wollt das Gratissteam WE probieren.


 
Also die SP Missionen sollten sofort starten. Wenn Du online gespielt hatst, dann hast Du wahrscheinlich vergessen die "Ready" Taste zu drücken. Auf manchen Servern startet das Spiel erst, wenn alle "L" gedrückt bzw. im Menue (Esc) auf "Bereitmachen" geklickt haben.

Solltest Du das vergessen haben, hast Du auch Deine Mitspieler aufgehalten  Ist mir am Anfang auch oft passiert 

Viele Grüße

@nulchking: Wir können die gerne mal zusammen spielen - alleine ist sie fast unmöglich, besonders wenn Du schon nen hohen Level hast. Ich musste x Mal probieren bis ich sie durch Zufall geschafft habe. Eine Möglichkeit ist nicht Agent zu spielen sondern Medic... Sobald der Platz augeputzt und 30 Sekunden gehalten ist kommen die Bot Agenten und hacken...


----------



## Borkenkaefer (9. August 2011)

War die Single Mission und es hat selbst nach 5 Minuten nicht gestartet.
Naja, egal, das Gratis WE ist ja schon vorbei.


----------



## phila_delphia (9. August 2011)

Das ist wirklich komisch - und schade dazu! Wenn man mit solchen Fehlern zu kämpfen hat, kommen interessierte Leute wie Du sicher nicht auf den Geschmack. Sehr schade...

Grüße


----------



## kero81 (14. August 2011)

Hallo,
also mei mir ruckelt es immernoch wie sau. Hab ein komplettes AMD System mit einer HD6950. Gibt es da immernoch Probleme? Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Sixxer (14. August 2011)

Ich habe eine 6970 und hatte von Anfang an keine Probleme.


----------



## MKay (18. August 2011)

nulchking schrieb:


> Aber die KI ist mitunter richtig dämlich, komme bei einer Mission bei der Polizei nicht weiter, selbst auf leicht nicht da ich der einzigste bin der versucht die Raketensteuerung zu hacken und dabei 0 Deckung bekomme. -.-"


 Mir gehts genauso-.- 20 Misserfolge und danach kein Bock mehr auf die Mission, zum kotzen


----------



## phila_delphia (19. August 2011)

MKay schrieb:


> Mir gehts genauso-.- 20 Misserfolge und danach kein Bock mehr auf die Mission, zum kotzen


 
...ist wie gesagt auch die mit Abstand schwierigste Mission, weil die KI eben immer erst den ganzen Platz beherrschen will bevor sie was unternimmt. Ich habe auch x Anläufe gebraucht  Wenn Euch das zu lange dauert, dann könntet ihr diese Mission doch einfach online im Koop spielen, dann wird sie in den Stats auch als "abgehakt" gewertet.

Insgesamt finde ich die KI nach wie vor nicht schlecht. Überlegt doch mal was die alles drauf hat: Hacken, heilen, vertiedigen, reparieren, flankieren, sie rutschen in dich rein... Damit ist sie für mich deutlich besser als die Crysis 1 oder 2 KI obwohl die auch sehr gut ist - wobei die Bots da, ja nur schießen und sich ein bißchen ducken müssen 

Grüße

P.S.: Wenn ihr Lust habt gemeinsam zu spielen, dann addet mich gerne unter: derwendelin


----------



## Lan_Party (20. August 2011)

Sagt mal Leute...hat Brink gerade Probleme? Wenn ich es Starte kommt "Steam Fehler - Dieses Spiel ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar etc." oder muss die CD im Laufwerk sein.


----------



## KornDonat (20. August 2011)

Ich denke das liegt an Steam denn das hab ich öfters bei Steam spielen.


----------



## Lan_Party (21. August 2011)

KornDonat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das liegt an Steam denn das hab ich öfters bei Steam spielen.



Ich habe bis jetzt nie solche Probleme.


----------



## slayerdaniel (21. August 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt nie solche Probleme.


 
Es liegt aber an Steam. Man muss dann einfach nur den Spiele-Cache überprüfen und dann lädt er was bei Steam nach und es funzt wieder.


----------



## Lan_Party (21. August 2011)

slayerdaniel schrieb:
			
		

> Es liegt aber an Steam. Man muss dann einfach nur den Spiele-Cache überprüfen und dann lädt er was bei Steam nach und es funzt wieder.



Habe einfach mal re-installt und es hat gefunzt. Hmmm das Spiel ist ganz schön schwer zu steuern...kann man es iwi einstellen das ich die r.-maustaste nicht gedrückt halten muss um zu zielen? Die gegner zu treffen ist auch ganz schön schwer...


----------



## phila_delphia (21. August 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Hmmm das Spiel ist ganz schön schwer zu steuern...kann man es iwi einstellen das ich die r.-maustaste nicht gedrückt halten muss um zu zielen? Die gegner zu treffen ist auch ganz schön schwer...


 
Soweit ich weiß kann man "iron sights" nicht feststellen. Ich halte das allerdings auch nicht für weiter schlimm, da "iron sights" Dich in vielen Fällen ohnehin zu träge macht... 

Ja, die Gegner sind nicht leicht zu treffen. Es ist ein schnelles Spiel und die Waffen verziehen und bei längeren Salven deutlich-heftig. Mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich aber daran.

Grüße


----------



## Bu11et (21. August 2011)

Es gibt ein Config-Tool für Brink, dass mehr Einstellungen zulässt, als in der option möglich ist. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kann man dort auch das Zielen mit der rechten Maustaste ändern.


----------



## Lan_Party (21. August 2011)

Bμllet;3348507 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt ein Config-Tool für Brink, dass mehr Einstellungen zulässt, als in der option möglich ist. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kann man dort auch das Zielen mit der rechten Maustaste ändern.


 Wie heißt dieses Config Tool denn? Hmm mal schauen werde das noch ein wenig zocken wenn es mir nach einer Zeit nicht gefällt VK ich es wieder.


----------



## phila_delphia (21. August 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wie heißt dieses Config Tool denn? Hmm mal schauen werde das noch ein wenig zocken wenn es mir nach einer Zeit nicht gefällt VK ich es wieder.



Bullet hat recht im "Brink Config Tool 1.5" (Downloads - Brink - BrinkConfigv1.5 | Rush-Zone) kannst Du die Einstellung, die Du Dir wünschst unter Controls vornehmen...

Grüße


----------



## Lan_Party (21. August 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Bullet hat recht im "Brink Config Tool 1.5" (Downloads - Brink - BrinkConfigv1.5 | Rush-Zone) kannst Du die Einstellung, die Du Dir wünschst unter Controls vornehmen...
> 
> Grüße


 Danke!


----------



## Bu11et (24. August 2011)

Die Vorbesteller-DLC`s gibts jetzt für 1,49 im Doppelpack bei Steam .


----------



## KornDonat (4. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

also hier ist auch nichts mehr los so wie es ausschaut.
Wie siehts denn so aus ? Zockt es noch einer regelmäßig ? 
Für mich hat das Spiel irgendwie keinen Anreiz mehr weshalb ich es auch schon lang nicht mehr gespielt hab.


----------



## Bu11et (4. Oktober 2011)

Leider nicht mehr. Man merkt auch, dass da nur noch Leute unterwegs sind, die das Game schon echt gut beheerschen. Komm mir da wie ein Noob vor xD.


----------



## phila_delphia (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi Korn! Hi Bullet! Immerhin schreibt noch einer was  War schon fast nix merh los... Leider sterben garade auch die BRINK Squads der Clans... Wenn ihr aber noch jamenden wißt *Rush* sucht noch Gegner. Sonst sind wir bald die Besten BRINKler - einfach weil es sonst niemanden mehr gibt .

Liebe Grüße UND AMF FREITAG KOMMT RAGE!!!


----------



## KornDonat (5. Oktober 2011)

Leider schon Schade das Brink so gut wie Tod ist, der Hauptgrund ist denke ich auch mal das es einfach zu wenig Langzeitmotivation biete wie mehr Ränge,Waffen und so weiter.

Rage muss ich mal schauen sieht auf jeden Fall nett aus, aber alleine hab ich auf solche Spiele keine Lust, ich brauch bei sowas einen Coop Modus


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Oktober 2011)

Wer braucht schon Ränge und so?
Brink ist für ein gemütliches Ründchen zwischendurch genau richtig!


----------



## KornDonat (5. Oktober 2011)

Für zwischendurch ja für mehr dann aber auch nicht mehr  
Mal schauen was Splash Damage als nächstes bringt.


----------



## phila_delphia (5. Oktober 2011)

Hm - auf die Ränge kommt es mir (und soweit ich weiß niemand in meinem Clan) wirklich an.

Der Reiz an BRINK liegt meines Meinung nach nicht im Freischalten von xyz Perks, sondern darin, wie gut man als Team harmoniert. In diesem Sinne ist Brink für mich (uns) leider auch nichts für zwischendurch sondern eher ein trainingsintensives Spiel, das viel Teamplay erfordert... Schade, dass es schon jetzt am Sterben ist.

Also wenn Ihr von einem Clan wißt, der Lust auf eine Runde hätte, dann gebt gerne mein Steamaddy weiter "derwendelin" - DANKE!!!

Grüße


----------



## smeagelz (7. Oktober 2011)

xN1c0 schrieb:


> Ich hab leider ziemlich nervige Grafikfehler bei jeder Qualitätsstufe... alles ist in Kacheln unterteilt und die Umrandung flimmert stark.
> Alle Treiber sind aktuell.
> 
> System:
> ...


 

habe genau das gleiche . alles in kacheln - habe eine gtx580er mit neusten treiber drauf ---- triple buffer und vsync sind auch an
wo liegt genau der fehler ??


----------



## Bu11et (7. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurde zu diesem Problemm  hier noch keine Lösung gefunden . Evtl. spuckt google was aus. Habt ihr vllt mit Neuinstalation schon versucht?


----------



## phila_delphia (9. November 2011)

Hi Bullet!

Brink scheint erledigt  - aber wir leben noch 

Ich grüße Dich


----------



## Leandros (9. November 2011)

Spielt noch wer Brink? Ich muss sagen, für 20h Spaß waren 50€ echt viel


----------



## Caduzzz (10. November 2011)

hi leandros,

ich zock noch gelegentlich noch ne runde, leider ist es sehr leer geworden auf den servern, leider

ich fand es war nen wirkliches cooles game


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2011)

War es auch, leider zu wenig Langzeit Motivation für die meisten. 
Die Level wurden schnell langweilig. Und viele Server / Client Probleme.


----------



## Bu11et (10. November 2011)

Tja was soll man machen... die meisten greifen dann doch zum guten alten Militärsetting ala Battlefield/Call of Duty. 

Gruß zurück


----------



## phila_delphia (10. November 2011)

caduzzz schrieb:


> hi leandros,
> 
> ich zock noch gelegentlich noch ne runde, leider ist es sehr leer geworden auf den servern, leider
> 
> ich fand es war nen wirkliches cooles game


 
Hm na für mein Geld hatte ich länger Spaß als Leandros. Mich hats schon echt motiviert. Aber dann ist mit einem Schlag die komplette Basis weggebrochen. Es gab ab September nicht mal mehr jemanden für einen War. Das ist Schade - besonders weil es aus meiner Perspektive keinen MP-Shooter gibt, der derartiges Teamplay erfordert. Deshalb (und wegen des realistschen Settings) interessieren mich BF3 und MW3 nicht die Bohne...

Aber egal - in kaum drei Stunden ist Skyrim draußen.

Grüße an Euch!


----------



## jensi251 (11. Dezember 2011)

Habe es mir letztens für 10€ gekauft, aber finde das Spiel sehr schlecht.
Gefällt mir gar nicht-


----------



## phila_delphia (3. März 2012)

Na, so darf ein Thread nicht aufhören!

Brink ist schon Klasse - leider aber war die Fanbase schnell weg.

Ich spiele es noch immer gern.

Grüße


----------



## Leandros (4. März 2012)

Haben sie Bring eigentlich mittlerweile Spielbar gepatcht?


----------



## Kom3k (4. März 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Haben sie Bring eigentlich mittlerweile Spielbar gepatcht?


 
Nein ,haben sie nicht.
Ich zu meinem Teil bin sehr enttäuscht von Brink gewesen ,war und bin immer noch ein sehr großer fan von Wolfenstein (welches immernoch vor Spielern trieft!) und Splash Damage ,doch sie haben es mit Brink gezeigt das sie es nicht mehr schaffen was ordentliches auf die Beine zu stellen.
Naja Wolfenstein lebt ja immernoch deshalb wir das gezockt!


----------



## Leandros (5. März 2012)

Hmm. Schade eigentlich. Mochte das Spiel irgendwie.


----------



## phila_delphia (20. März 2012)

Dass Brink nicht spielbar gepatcht wurde stimmt in meinen Augen nicht...

Alle schlimmen Bugs sind schon lange behoben und ein Balancing Patch ist auch erschienen.

Grüße


----------



## Domowoi (23. März 2012)

Allerdings gibt es kaum mehr Server auf denen man spielen kann.


----------



## Ahab (23. März 2012)

Brink nicht spielbar?  Was gabs denn daran auszusetzen?! Ich kann mich nur an Kleinigkeiten erinnern, kann sie aber auch nicht mal benennen. Gothik 3 war nicht spielbar. ARMA 1 und 2 waren nicht spielbar. 

Es war etwas zu träge für den Spielstil der damit angestrebt wurde, aber sonst fand ich es echt gut.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. April 2012)

so...mal wieder Brink aufwärmen, habe seit einigen wochen das Problem, daß ich keine server finde..

zuerst gab es keine server, dann neustart des spiels und *schwupps* gabs server, warum auch immer nur nach neustart des spiels.
 wollte aber gerade zocken, aber nix passierte, neu starten half nix, jemand ne idee? gibts wirklich keine server mehr??


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2012)

wut?! Jetzt schon Server abgeschaltet? Das wär erbärmlich ...

Gibts mitlerweile Linux Dedicated Server oder haben sie das immer noch nicht hinbekommen?


----------



## Caduzzz (21. April 2012)

hehe, nein natürlich keine Wut, aber mit Anderen zu zocken macht halt mehr Spaß als Brink-offline. Anscheinend hat sich, warum auch immer, mein Filter für die Suche von offentlichen servern verstellt..oder ich habs mal verpatzt..
kurz: es gibt noch Server, nicht viele, aber es gibt welche


----------



## Sixxer (21. April 2012)

Man waren das noch Zeiten zu gemeinsamen Fotoshootings...seufz..
Ich spiele momentan Nuclear Dawn..geniales Game..ballern ist Nebensache eher Köpfchen benutzen, was aber manche nicht begreifen. Übrigens: für schlappe 6 Euronen bei Steam erstanden.
Man schießt sich..


----------



## Schiassomat (30. Mai 2012)

Ich würde das Game auch gerne öfters zocken schaffe aber nicht mal den zweiten Part der Kampagne im Solo Modus, das Game ist ja echt abnormal schwer, und das auf Leicht.
Wenn ich ein Game auf leicht spiele dann soll das auch leicht sein und das auch alleine.
Und die fehlende Map ist ja auch ziemlich schwach.

Kann man da irgend wo noch was um stellen (Schwierigkeits)grad?


----------

